# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > [Release] WoW Combat Assister

## Zazazu

Hi all,
Let's try  :Smile: 
This is a WoW player combat assister. 
The application performs a class-rotation by spec to make gameplay easier. 

*Specific:*
Not write in memory.Autoupdate.Can use hotkey.You can write own rotation and save them into WoW.CA server.
**Ctrl-Q bind for switch Auto-Assist activity. Pls not bind this hotkey in WoW.

*Currently supported classes:*
Warrior (all spec)Rogue (all spec)DemonHunter (all spec)Paladin (all spec)Druid (Bear, Cat, Moonkin)Shaman (Elemental, Enhancement)Warlock (all spec)Deathknight (all spec)Hunter (all spec)Mage (all spec)Priest (Shadow)Monk (Windwalker, Brewmaster) 
_All supported class-rotation optimized for PvE standart build @110 lvl. Rotation at low-level may be not work (depend of buff needed for cast spell).Spell must be placed any bar. (Not work with macros)Maybe some class-routine are not relevant. If y find error in rotation -- pls write me bugreport with information about spec/talent_configuration for fix problem Routine based at PvE guide from icy-veins and wowhead resources._

*Supported platform:*
x86 (Run WoW.exe or create shortcut to WoW.exe with value of Object field "X:\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe" -noautolaunch64bit)x64
*x86 version currently not supported 7.3.5 25881*

*Support version:*
7.3.5 25937 x64

*Require:*
Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.2Microsoft Redisp 2015

*Features:*
Auto-Heal 

*Download: 
 Current unavaible
*
Feedback: Discord

*2017-06-10 New version released, pls download new version:*
Improve working with pets(check distance, health, spells and some else)Can use items (like potions, but not for all routines, i'm still rewrite routines for many classes)Add some criterias for combats routine and improve combat executionRemove download actual routine. (Its repaire conflict access right for file)Improve routine for huntersTest using multy-routines.

*Important!*
Set in WoW "Auto select self" option is on (Menu - Interface - Combat).

*FAQ*:



> I am following your instructions but it keeps saying "Please open wow, and login, and select your character before using the bot."


_If you run one copy WoW in x32 version, but Assiter saying "Please open wow, and login, and select your character before using the bot." its mean WoW started as x64 version (in Task Manager its process Wow-64.exe, not Wow.exe. Wow x32 check can run as x64, end if x64 available started as x64). x64 version WoW currently not supported. If y still want use Assister y can rename Wow-64.exe and run Wow.exe directly._




> I have addon Bartender


_y can use WoW.CA with Bartender if y set in Barteder for Bar1 page "State Configuration" checkbox "ActionBar Paging" is checked._




> Why i cant edit routine?


_No one can't edit standard routine. It global routine for all._




> How can i remove/disable spell from routine for manual use?


_WoW.CA used only spell. Wrap spell into macro for remove spell from execute routine. Make sure that spell no present to other bars and reload routine for redetect (press button Load)._

----------


## Freemanx

Do you have a version without the Fish Tool? Would rather not having anything in the code that could be considering in MEMORY. If this isn't in Memory what method are you using? Any details you could provide I would appreciate so I can test the hell out of this  :Big Grin: .

----------


## Zazazu

> Do you have a version without the Fish Tool? Would rather not having anything in the code that could be considering in MEMORY. If this isn't in Memory what method are you using? Any details you could provide I would appreciate so I can test the hell out of this .


Memory write use only once for fishing. Any other use simulation key pressed (like AutoClicker).

----------


## pduke78

Nice work. cool DH )
ty )

----------


## Guvnor

How does this work? No vid or tut and wont load for me get an error

----------


## Zazazu

> How does this work? No vid or tut and wont load for me get an error


Error? What kind error? Can y write me pm about error? I tested at several computers (win7, win10) -- not any error. Perhaps files locked after download via internet?

----------


## WiNiFiX

> Hi all....


Next time you lie to people that its passive rotation bot maybe, at least remove the obvious memory writing methods.
And don't tell me they not used in the rotation you didn't obfuscate the code it's easy to prove otherwise.

----------


## Zazazu

> Next time you lie to people that its passive rotation bot maybe, at least remove the obvious memory writing methods.
> And don't tell me they not used in the rotation you didn't obfuscate the code it's easy to prove otherwise.


Yep. Its part of code, but its not used part. Assister its part of big project and not all of the unused code will be removed. Now i am working on remove all unused code.

Assister is full passive (used only read memory). Only one part use write in memory -- its fishing part. I write about this.

----------


## Zazazu

*Update 2016-12-22:* 
Add Deathknight (all spec)Some improve detect spell position in barRemove unused code

----------


## Hazzo

> *Update 2016-12-22:* 
> Add Deathknight (all spec)Some improve detect spell position in barRemove unused code


Thank you for removing the unused code, can you do healing rotation with this?

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Zazazu

> Thank you for removing the unused code, can you do healing rotation with this?
> 
> Thanks


Now healing rotation have only paladin (heal by current target). In short future add other heal class with possibility healing by party (without needed manual change target).

----------


## pduke78

Hey. Whether automatic switching target group possible? for the healer.

----------


## Zazazu

> Hey. Whether automatic switching target group possible? for the healer.


Thanks for the proposal.
Added to 2DO list for healer rotation.

----------


## pduke78

Thank you. I was a little improved rotation for DK. Where can I send you?

----------


## kestler

..............

----------


## Zazazu

> Thank you. I was a little improved rotation for DK. Where can I send you?


Y can send me private message in the forum or write email [email protected]

----------


## Zazazu

*Update 2016-12-29:* 
Add Hunter (all spec)Fix error detect default hotkeysRemove activate fishing mode

----------


## Zazazu

*Update 2017-01-05:*
 Add spell bar for display used spells (red rectangele around spell -- spell not found any bars) Fix some error in druid rotations

----------


## Zazazu

> *Update 2017-01-05:*
>  Add spell bar for display used spells (red rectangele around spell -- spell not found any bars) Fix some error in druid rotations


2xFix druid  :Smile:  Tested Guardian and Feral-specs.

Add auto-reload rotation when spec changed.

----------


## SpeedySaky

testing it now

----------


## bumer2016

Will work version 7.0.3.22522 ?

----------


## Xewl

> Will work version 7.0.3.22522 ?


If you decompile this it appears to only support the current Live version of wow (23222).

----------


## Zazazu

> testing it now


All rotation based on standart PvE build from icy-veins or wowhead for single target.




> Will work version 7.0.3.22522 ?


Currently support only official version.

----------


## adu

how do i load this? sorry been a few years since i play wow..just getting back in to it..
thank you

----------


## deathway

rly not inject?

----------


## Zazazu

> rly not inject?


yep. not inject lua. not hook directx. Use only read memory.




> how do i load this? sorry been a few years since i play wow..just getting back in to it..
> thank you


1. download assister, 
2. run wow.exe, login at character
3. run assister and press "Attach" key. Assist state change "Auto Assist" button or Ctrl-Q hotkey.

----------


## adu

ahh got it...but im guessing that this dose not work with low lvl?

----------


## Zazazu

> ahh got it...but im guessing that this dose not work with low lvl?


_All supported class-rotation optimized for PvE standart build @110 lvl. Rotation at low-level may not work.Spell must be placed any bar. (Not work with macros)_

One of reason for not working rotation at low lvl is player not have some short-buff (aka proc). Assister check spell exists, but not check can player obtain buff at this lvl or not.

Can y inform me class and lvl for improve rotation?

----------


## kokinha

next att? today? 7.1.5?

----------


## Zazazu

> next att? today?


Sorry, what?

----------


## Zazazu

*Support version:*
7.1.5.23360

----------


## kokinha

7.1.5(23360) When?

----------


## Zazazu

> 7.1.5(23360) When?


Version is actual

----------


## kokinha

Hunter have error all specs, 
BM is only using one ability.

----------


## n00bsteam

Бот конечно интересный, но юзать его я не буду

----------


## pduke78

> Бот конечно интересный, но юзать его я не буду


Молодец и вов удали.

----------


## Zazazu

> Hunter have error all specs, 
> BM is only using one ability.


Fixed.

In new patch BM and Surv change some ability requirement. MM work without any errors. 
Try now. If Hunter still got any error pls send me RotationLog and y build for understand situation.

----------


## Zazazu

> Бот конечно интересный, но юзать его я не буду


What y mean? Attached photo is not belong assister.

----------


## PapkaZol

> What y mean? Attached photo is not belong assister.


This is a man with a popular Russian Memes. Do not pay attention)

----------


## ShasVa

How "safe" is the use of this rotation bot compared to the others that have become compromised? I'm just after a ballpark estimate. I'd like to know if it is even worth trying. But if I get banned until 2019 or something crazy, then maybe not...

----------


## Zazazu

> How "safe" is the use of this rotation bot compared to the others that have become compromised? I'm just after a ballpark estimate. I'd like to know if it is even worth trying. But if I get banned until 2019 or something crazy, then maybe not...


It depends on what you compare. I'm not use lua functions (or unlocker protected functions), not write in memory, no modify any wow-code, character almost always under player controlled. Only read memory and simulate key press. Is it full safe? Not exactly, but it is safe enough.

----------


## kokinha

error today Screenshot by Lightshot

----------


## kokinha

:d :d

----------


## Zazazu

> error today


sorry. my mistake. Fixed.

----------


## kokinha

This is the best of all, but you could take the automatic use of cd.

----------


## deathway

it´s this safe? or bannble?

----------


## ShasVa

Zazazu, I'm giving your bot a try out of curiosity. Since HB is #1 on the watch list, and SBR is compromised, you're my last hope. I hope your program doesn't let me down.

----------


## deathway

New DH rota is not good

----------


## Zazazu

> New DH rota is not good


what spec DH (Havoc or Vengeance)? Can y tell me talant-buid?

----------


## n00bsteam

> What y mean? Attached photo is not belong assister.


Ага, файлы ротации с русскими коментами, а русский язык не понимаешь? либо бот не твоя разработка либо кто-то что-то скрывает xD

----------


## pduke78

> Ага, файлы ротации с русскими коментами, а русский язык не понимаешь? либо бот не твоя разработка либо кто-то что-то скрывает xD


а чего вдруг тебя это так пежит?

----------


## Hazzo

god please remove russian language from this forum -.-

----------


## gabsnik

Shall this work in Pvp and Instances? In my pc is not working  :Frown: , just works in open world

----------


## pduke78

> Shall this work in Pvp and Instances? In my pc is not working , just works in open world


Raids and dungeons work perfectly. Only need to press racials and potions )

----------


## deathway

DH have 2 new specs 
Havoc Demon Hunter Talents - Guides - Wowhead 
New raid build and New Mythic + build
Havoc

----------


## Zazazu

> DH have 2 new specs 
> Havoc Demon Hunter Talents - Guides - Wowhead 
> New raid build and New Mythic + build
> Havoc


I see. Current Havoc rotation based in Momentum (preview build). I'm working at new rotation. 

For all: I think in 7.1.5 rotation changes not only Havoc. So, i would be grateful if you tell me what kind other class & spec is changed.

----------


## Zazazu

> DH have 2 new specs 
> Havoc Demon Hunter Talents - Guides - Wowhead 
> New raid build and New Mythic + build
> Havoc


New rotation added. Ty for waiting.

----------


## Zazazu

> Shall this work in Pvp and Instances? In my pc is not working , just works in open world


Hmmm... interesting. I'm testing tank rotation in dangerouse and all works fine. Any error in log?

----------


## deathway

He recognizes even if there are several mobs there ? For Aoe cleav

----------


## Zazazu

> He recognizes even if there are several mobs there ? For Aoe cleav


Any recognaze with build (Havoc Demon Hunter Talents - Legion - World of Warcraft) is use Eye Beam, but using Eye Beam decreases DPS... If i understend rotation with Blade Dance.

----------


## deathway

Eye Beam - Demo form - more dps

----------


## kokinha

How do I edit the rotations?


I want to add or remove skils, is it possible?

----------


## pduke78

See at assister folder \Dynamics\ClassSpecific

----------


## kokinha

My Demon Hhunter jumps as he knocks, as if I'm pressing space.

----------


## Zazazu

> How do I edit the rotations?
> I want to add or remove skils, is it possible?


Y can create own rotation. Path to file with y rotation \Dynamics\MyClass\{CLASSNAME}\{CLASSSPEC}.cs



> See at assister folder \Dynamics\ClassSpecific


In this folder are standard rotation. Y can change standart-rotation, but next run Assister auto-update file with changes to standart and remove y changes.

----------


## Zazazu

> My Demon Hhunter jumps as he knocks, as if I'm pressing space.


If its happen when execute rotation -- its normal, becouse some spell do this (like Fel Rush, Vengeful Retreat)

----------


## Xewl

> My Demon Hhunter jumps as he knocks, as if I'm pressing space.


To clarify what Zazazu is saying above: this happens because the routines cancel the animation on fel rush and vengeful retreat. This allows you to deal the damage without moving the distance that those spells would normally move you.

----------


## deathway

Ok why i can not cancel the animation on fel rush ? Selfplay.

----------


## Xewl

> Ok why i can not cancel the animation on fel rush ? Selfplay.


You can, you just need some kind of macro software like razer synapse: Fel Rush Cancel Macro - YouTube

----------


## kokinha

Which best spinning talent works best? (Demon Hunter.)

----------


## pduke78

> Which best spinning talent works best? (Demon Hunter.)


Demon Hunter - Class - World of Warcraft

----------


## xstyle69

going to test it! thank you very much!  :Big Grin:

----------


## WiNiFiX

> *Update 2016-12-29:* 
> Remove activate fishing mode


Thanks for removing this now i can see it actually is passive.

----------


## blackrain1

I never used any wow assisters before just want to ask if it's safe to use it ?

----------


## pduke78

> I never used any wow assisters before just want to ask if it's safe to use it ?




I never read the EULA?

Blizzard Entertainment:World of Warcraft Terms of Use

----------


## Zazazu

> I never used any wow assisters before just want to ask if it's safe to use it ?


So it's safe as possible. Any like this programms not sertificated Blizz  :Smile:

----------


## sascha8

hi,

where are the hunter routines?

in my downloaded folder is no hunter folder.

greetz

----------


## Zazazu

> hi,
> 
> where are the hunter routines?
> 
> in my downloaded folder is no hunter folder.
> 
> greetz


Standart Hunter routines in folder {APP_DIR}\Dynamics\ClassSpecific\Hunter\

Hmmm.. Autoupdate had to update all files. Perhaps y got old version auto-update or some file missing.
Redownload full client pls.

----------


## Zazazu

> hello can we use it on x64 wowclient ? 
> i don't understand this :
> 
> Supported platform:
> 
> x86 (Run WoW.exe)
> 
> Features:
> 
> Support x64


Currently x64 version not supported. I'm working at x64 version now.

----------


## pduke78

> [/LIST][*] x64 version in closed test[/LIST]
> 
> *Update 2017-01-18:*



Can I get access to the closed beta?

----------


## sascha8

> Standart Hunter routines in folder {APP_DIR}\Dynamics\ClassSpecific\Hunter\
> 
> Hmmm.. Autoupdate had to update all files. Perhaps y got old version auto-update or some file missing.
> Redownload full client pls.



there`s no hunter Folder in ClassSpecific Folder

----------


## Zazazu

> there`s no hunter Folder in ClassSpecific Folder


You re-download full client? You can download client there. After download need un-zip file. This is last actual version with ALL supported classes. If after this you dont have hunter rotation then you run WoWAssister from wrong folder.

----------


## rep09

Is there a way to set the keybinds i want to use? the program seem to work only with the defaults 1 2 3 4 5 6 ect bindings

----------


## kazehama07

I am following your instructions but it keeps saying "Please open wow, and login, and select your character before using the bot."

----------


## Zazazu

> Is there a way to set the keybinds i want to use? the program seem to work only with the defaults 1 2 3 4 5 6 ect bindings


*Update 2017-01-20:*
 Add Mage rotation (all spec) Improve key detect/binding with first action bar (buttons aka 1, 2, 3..., 9, 0, -, +) Some core bugs fixed

----------


## Zazazu

> I am following your instructions but it keeps saying "Please open wow, and login, and select your character before using the bot."


If you run one copy WoW in x32 version, but Assiter saying "Please open wow, and login, and select your character before using the bot." its mean WoW started as x64 version (in Task Manager its process Wow-64.exe, not Wow.exe. Wow x32 check can run as x64, end if x64 available started as x64). x64 version WoW currently not supported. If y still want use Assister y can rename Wow-64.exe and run Wow.exe directly.

----------


## Unstoppable21

"[Attach] Start memory attach...
Try connect to process "Wow" [6748] E:\Games\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe"

Then nothing happens.

----------


## Zazazu

> "[Attach] Start memory attach...
> Try connect to process "Wow" [6748] E:\Games\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe"
> 
> Then nothing happens.


Programm cant attach to wowprocess. Assister run as Administrator?

----------


## Unstoppable21

> Programm cant attach to wowprocess. Assister run as Administrator?


[01/22/2017 01:16:47] Try connect to process "Wow" [1272] E:\Games\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
[01/22/2017 01:16:47] [Attach] Start memory attach...
[01/22/2017 01:16:48] Process.EnterDebugMode();
[01/22/2017 01:16:48] Process.EnterDebugMode() DONE;
[01/22/2017 01:16:48] OpenProcess(1272);
[01/22/2017 01:16:48] OpenProcess(1272) DONE;
[01/22/2017 01:16:48] WindowHandle = 108048E; BaseAddress = 12C0000
[01/22/2017 01:16:48] ManagedFasm creating...
[01/22/2017 01:16:48] [Attach] Memory attached
[01/22/2017 01:16:48] Connected to process with ID = 1272
[01/22/2017 01:16:48] Incompatible version. Current dText; Ready 23171
[01/22/2017 01:16:48] Disconnected from process with ID = 1272
[01/22/2017 01:16:48] Walk STOP [Interrupt]

Run as administrator.
Wow.exe *32

----------


## Zazazu

> [01/22/2017 01:16:48] Incompatible version. Current dText; Ready *23171*


Pls re-download application. Perhaps in first version Assister auto-updater dont work or works incorectly or auto-updater cant replace old files into new. Anyway resetup application and check files is not locked by OS (file from internet). Like this:

----------


## Uncontrolable

Any ETA for a shadow priest rotation?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zazazu

> Any ETA for a shadow priest rotation?


Currently not. Add to ToDo list.

----------


## fr0ggy

probably a stupid question.

what jump/rune buttons do ?

----------


## Uncontrolable

Alright sounds good. I've been fiddling a little with it myself, but I'm having issues I can't get past :P

So far seems like a nice program though. Best of luck with future development, and let me know if you need help on testing stuff  :Smile:

----------


## prometheus

any bans related to this yet?

----------


## Zazazu

> probably a stupid question.
> 
> what jump/rune buttons do ?


Key Rune/Jump for DemonHunter use runes/FelRush

----------


## fr0ggy

thanks.

a small issue i think. (dk, blood spec).

in log i see : Blood Boil Key: None [CatBar:3] Charges: 1611

and in log i see is spamming blood boil like hell. 

i presume it should have read 2 charges.

i disabled bb for now, not sure how to fix it.

l.e.
... same spamming runetap and icebound fort at low health.

----------


## Zazazu

> thanks.
> 
> a small issue i think. (dk, blood spec).
> 
> in log i see : Blood Boil Key: None [CatBar:3] Charges: 1611
> 
> and in log i see is spamming blood boil like hell. 
> 
> i presume it should have read 2 charges.
> ...


Hmm... Interresting.


```
                _spell = Rotation_AddSpell(ClassSpell.BloodBoil);
                _spell.Criterias_Add(new SpellCriteria(SpellCriteriaType.CooldownCharges, _spell.ChargeCategoryID, 2, CriteriaTarget.Me, CriteriaCondtion.NotHave));
```

In routine file all BloodBoil have 2 charges. Now check my blood DK and BB not spaming if all charges used.

How y set BB into bar #7 (CatBar)? Its cat-bar and activate only Cat form. Perhaps Assister cant find BB at bars #1-#6 and try press BB at bar #7, but can't set this bar visible. Try put BB into any place in standart bar (bar#1-bar#6) and press "Load".

----------


## fr0ggy

yep, thanks. later i noticed that too. and some were on moonkin bar or something. i cleared my bar addon settings and bar shortcuts, and remade.

works fine now.

strange was that if i clicked on bb, worked  :Smile: .

----------


## soulo

anyone got a better rotation for fire mage? or it just my DPS suck? lol

----------


## pduke78

> anyone got a better rotation for fire mage? or it just my DPS suck? lol


Probably need to guess the talent that you use?

Fire Mage Overview - Guides - Wowhead

----------


## Zazazu

> anyone got a better rotation for fire mage? or it just my DPS suck? lol


What y DPS with Assister and without Assister? If DPS without Assister higher -- rotation wrong. I will be grateful if you point out a mistake in rotation. Perhaps i dont understund mage  :Smile:

----------


## Subyoz

elem and ench rotations sucs =\

----------


## Zazazu

> elem and ench rotations sucs =\


Shaman rotation actualy for 7.1.0. Not sure rotation correct for version 7.1.5. I check shaman rotation in few days.

----------


## kokinha

Update happened now?

----------


## kokinha

Rew It does not open after today's afternoon update.

----------


## kokinha

Disconnected from process with ID = 4088
[20:10:12.1638] Incompatible version. Current usic(; Ready 23360
Connected to process with ID = 4088
[20:10:12.1498] [Attach] Memory attached
[20:10:12.1458] WindowHandle = 4F0222; BaseAddress = 1100000
[20:10:12.1418] OpenProcess(408 :Cool:  DONE;
[20:10:12.1368] OpenProcess(408 :Cool: ;
[20:10:12.1338] Process.EnterDebugMode() DONE;
[20:10:12.1298] Process.EnterDebugMode();
[20:10:12.1238] [Attach] Start memory attach...
[20:10:12.1178] Try connect to process "Wow" [4088] D:\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe

----------


## Zazazu

*Update 2017-01-25:*
 Add Warlock rotation (Afflic & Demo) Remake Warlock Destro for 7.1.5 Updated 7.1.5 23420

PS: I dont know why, but my Warlock Destro deals more damages (~60% more) that other spec. Pls, who good playing Warlock, tell me where i'm wrong.

----------


## Subyoz

thx =) waiting.

----------


## Zazazu

> Hello when the support of x64 is release ? ^^
> 
> Need boomkin CR too ^^


*Update 2017-01-26:*
 Add Moonkin rotation some core & key binding update

I'm working x64 version. I hope complited around 2 weeks.

----------


## sascha8

at hunter rotation, is it possible to disable some spells?

the bot is stocking at casting trueshot and if i dropp down 20 % of life, he always want to cast feign death.

at BM it's stocking at cast aspect of the wild.

----------


## Zazazu

> at hunter rotation, is it possible to disable some spells?
> 
> the bot is stocking at casting trueshot and if i dropp down 20 % of life, he always want to cast feign death.
> 
> at BM it's stocking at cast aspect of the wild.


Can y show log stocking? ALL stocking its wrong detectind spell place or hotkey at bar. Detect spell in not accessabled bar. Or dll not updated.

Quickly remove use spell in rotation -- remove this spell from all bars (after removing reload rotation). Or copy "local" routin for class ( path for local copy \Dynamics\MyClass\{CLASSNAME}\{CLASSSPEC}.cs) and change rotation and reload rotation.

----------


## Zazazu

> We need discord channel


Discord

----------


## Zazazu

*Update 2017-01-27:*
 Fixed detect primary bar and check bars avaible for select

----------


## jjolin

Am i suppose to put my skills in a certain order? On my arcane mage, it just spams my blink ability at like, mach 10.

Yeah something is wrong with the arcane rotation. It says it's casting arcane blast, then rune of power, but it's just smashing the same button over and over.

----------


## Zazazu

> Am i suppose to put my skills in a certain order? On my arcane mage, it just spams my blink ability at like, mach 10.
> 
> Yeah something is wrong with the arcane rotation. It says it's casting arcane blast, then rune of power, but it's just smashing the same button over and over.


Blink? Blink not in routine. Its somthing wrong with detect key (or use hotkey). Can y send me log file?

----------


## jjolin

> Blink? Blink not in routine. Its somthing wrong with detect key (or use hotkey). Can y send me log file?


PM sent to you with log. That's with me clicking the auto assist.

----------


## Zazazu

*Update 2017-01-30:*
 Some update with working channaled spells. Update Shaman routine for 7.1.5

----------


## jjolin

I just want to say this guy is really helpful when troubleshooting problems with his program. Really good guy.

----------


## soulo

whats the best talent to fit this firemage rotation?

----------


## Zazazu

> whats the best talent to fit this firemage rotation?


y can try any talent build. 99% talents is defined.

----------


## Alejolas

No love for priests?  :Frown:

----------


## nguyen

RiP no Spriest hahaha

----------


## Zazazu

> No love for priests?





> RiP no Spriest hahaha


Currently not supported. I dont have all classes at 110 lvl  :Smile:

----------


## ramzesbg

This tool is awesome for pve. I even managed to get it working for pvp with my rogue, with the help of some addons and a few macros. The only problem is that this tool doesn't work(at all, does nothing) in duel or in arena when I play against players of the same faction. I think the program still thinks that they are friendly targets. Could you have a look at that and fix it if possible, that would be really nice. Anyway, thumbs up for the tool and effort mate. Great job!

----------


## jjolin

Anyone get suspended? I just got suspended until august, and i don't know if it was this or olua

----------


## pduke78

> Anyone get suspended? I just got suspended until august, and i don't know if it was this or olua


2/2 HB get banned today. 
Assister all ok on main acc))

----------


## Zazazu

> Anyone get suspended? I just got suspended until august, and i don't know if it was this or olua


My acc is active.

----------


## Zazazu

> No love for priests?





> RiP no Spriest hahaha


*Update 2017-02-01:*
 Add Priest Shadow routine for 7.1.5 (if y got Surrender To Madness: spell automatically used when duration combat above 2 min) Can attack own fraction in Arena & PvPQuest (All unit is Hostile). (I dont check BG)

----------


## ramzesbg

> *Update 2017-02-01:*
>  Add Priest Shadow routine for 7.1.5 (if y got Surrender To Madness: spell automatically used when duration combat above 2 min) Can attack own fraction in Arena & PvPQuest (All unit is Hostile). (I dont check BG)


Awesome bro, quick reaction thanks !


Edit 2: It doesn't atack at all after the last update. Just tried testing on a dummy and some mobs this is what I get:

[15:07:52.9463] Casting log
[15:07:52.9458] [193106]	99,72%	"Battleground Event Quest Marker"	00m:09s:389ms
[15:07:52.8686] Fight time: 00m:09s:416ms
[15:07:47.3086] System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at FastyGM.Helpers.CombatHelper.Execute()
[15:07:47.1690] System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at FastyGM.Helpers.CombatHelper.Execute()
[15:07:47.0304] System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at FastyGM.Helpers.CombatHelper.Execute()
[15:07:46.8833] System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at FastyGM.Helpers.CombatHelper.Execute()
[15:07:46.7356] System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at FastyGM.Helpers.CombatHelper.Execute()
[15:07:46.5950] System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at FastyGM.Helpers.CombatHelper.Execute()
[15:07:46.4554] System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at FastyGM.Helpers.CombatHelper.Execute()

----------


## kokinha

HUNTER ERROR TODAY..


[16:18:37.0355] Casting log
[16:18:37.0085] [221796]	79,07%	"Frenesi de Sangue"	00m:07s:969ms
[16:18:36.9825] [57723]	80,60%	"Exaustão"	00m:08s:124ms
[16:18:36.9545] [225602]	80,60%	"Bem Alimentado"	00m:08s:124ms
[16:18:36.9265] [188033]	80,60%	"Frasco do Sétimo Demônio"	00m:08s:124ms
[16:18:36.8985] [208705]	80,60%	"Montaria de Couro Pétreo"	00m:08s:124ms
[16:18:36.8645] Fight time: 00m:10s:080ms
[16:18:35.5024] System.NullReferenceException: Referência de objeto não definida para uma instância de um objeto.
em FastyGM.Helpers.CombatHelper.Execute()
[16:18:35.3544] System.NullReferenceException: Referência de objeto não definida para uma instância de um objeto.
em FastyGM.Helpers.CombatHelper.Execute()
[16:18:35.2044] System.NullReferenceException: Referência de objeto não definida para uma instância de um objeto.
em FastyGM.Helpers.CombatHelper.Execute()
[16:18:35.0564] System.NullReferenceException: Referência de objeto não definida para uma instância de um objeto.
em FastyGM.Helpers.CombatHelper.Execute()
[16:18:34.9084] System.NullReferenceException: Referência de objeto não definida para uma instância de um objeto.
em FastyGM.Helpers.CombatHelper.Execute()
[16:18:34.7614] System.NullReferenceException: Referência de objeto não definida para uma instância de um objeto.
em FastyGM.Helpers.CombatHelper.Execute()
[16:18:34.6134] System.NullReferenceException: Referência de objeto não definida para uma instância de um objeto.
em FastyGM.Helpers.CombatHelper.Execute()

----------


## Zazazu

> [15:07:46.4554] System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
> at FastyGM.Helpers.CombatHelper.Execute()





> [16:18:34.6134] System.NullReferenceException: Referência de objeto não definida para uma instância de um objeto.
> em FastyGM.Helpers.CombatHelper.Execute()


Sorry.
*Fixed.* I think )

----------


## kokinha

Zazazu GOD!!!!!!

----------


## prometheus

So this is is passive, just like me pressing the keys myself as long as I do not use radar or fishing part? Chances catching ban is extremely remote compared to something like Soapbox?

----------


## kokinha

im baned  :Frown:

----------


## prometheus

I suppose that answers my question.

----------


## Zazazu

> im baned


You use only WoW.CA or somthing else at last 6 month? Checked my accounts -- not banned.

----------


## pduke78

> im baned



I have all the accounts of which are alive only used WoW.ca last 4 months.

----------


## moltenhumi

Got banned too.

----------


## pduke78

> Got banned too.


last month you use:
Pixel Based Bot
Chimpeon Key Sender / Auto Clicker
Wow.ca
What else?

----------


## cryptexx

got banned as well. Game disconnected and I was banned, nothing tragic because it was a test account but still I would consider this bot as unsafe it really took like 5 minutes to get me banned. And no I never used hb/sb/fh/whatever only other passive bots of which none of my other accounts got banned.

----------


## pduke78

> got banned as well. Game disconnected and I was banned, nothing tragic because it was a test account but still I would consider this bot as unsafe it really took like 5 minutes to get me banned. And no I never used hb/sb/fh/whatever only other passive bots of which none of my other accounts got banned.



In the test, there are 110 level?
Such an advanced man but There is not a post on the forum. very strange............:confused:

Best friend of hb/sb/fh? )))))))))

----------


## Zazazu

> Got banned too.





> got banned as well. Game disconnected and I was banned, ...it really took like 5 minutes to get me banned..


I checked my 3 accounts. All accounts is active (2 accounts used wow.ca above 3 months, 1 account its debug account used 23/7 WoW.CA 4+ months. In public access WoW.CA a little more month). I dont think WoW.CA is main reason for ban (especially ban by 5 min used. For passive assiter its unreal speed detect bot).

----------


## cryptexx

> I checked my 3 accounts. All accounts is active (2 accounts used wow.ca above 3 months, 1 account its debug account used 23/7 WoW.CA 4+ months. In public access WoW.CA a little more month). I dont think WoW.CA is main reason for ban (especially ban by 5 min used. For passive assiter its unreal speed detect bot).


I have been using sb on another account together with fh and there were no bans yet, just my test account got banned and my gather account that was using hb was banned but since the ban dates are very different I dont think that there is a relation between these bans but still possible.

----------


## prometheus

So is this detected or no? Sounds like people may have been using other shit, I haven't been banned yet.

----------


## soulo

i believe that people are using toher shiet beside this and tried to blame it on this

----------


## pduke78

> So is this detected or no? Sounds like people may have been using other shit, I haven't been banned yet.



I test wow.ca from Octember 2016 on an account and the computer is no longer any bots and cheats. and my 2nd account is all good )

2 accs HB banned again 01.02.2017 ))))))))

----------


## cryptexx

> i believe that people are using toher shiet beside this and tried to blame it on this


like I said I used hb and soapbox but on other accounts, the soap account is still fine while the hb account got banned. I only used wow.ca on the other account that was banned and again I was disconnected while playing. I don't care if it is detected or not I never planned on using it on my main.

----------


## Zazazu

> like I said I used hb and soapbox but on other accounts, the soap account is still fine while the hb account got banned. I only used wow.ca on the other account that was banned and again I was disconnected while playing. I don't care if it is detected or not I never planned on using it on my main.


I try understud with y situation for recive some conclusions for further development, but to many factors. I got one-banned account at test, but after unban account use only WoW.CA and still active. My dev & game account not used any bots except WoW.CA (dev-account used CheatEngine, IDA and some else with read/write memory and lua-inject code) active too. I know ppl who banned after few month by one-time-use HB and i know Blizz collect information about bot-users and do banwave every 3 or 6 month. Сonsidering this i asked y used account with WoW.CA any bot/cheat/modify/fishing or any somthing else proggrms after unban/create account/last banwave (if y connect HB to y account one time but not used HB for Blizz does not matter. By Blizz elua y already violated by modify code client. WoW.CA not modify any code and dont write in memory, so risk is smalles). 

So... I collect any information about banned account for better understud reason.

Btw you could be reported or banned by bug-use (like ban many ppl for farming some bugest inst-locations).

----------


## Teryaki

SO I just got back into the game, and thinking about using this... hearing mixed reports of bans but it sounds like those people were using other bots and programs that are detectable. Should I use this on my account after spending 80 dollars for legion or should I stay away from it? Would hate to be out that much money.

----------


## cryptexx

> SO I just got back into the game, and thinking about using this... hearing mixed reports of bans but it sounds like those people were using other bots and programs that are detectable. Should I use this on my account after spending 80 dollars for legion or should I stay away from it? Would hate to be out that much money.


You should first create a trail account and use the bot on a regular basis on this account, wait until the next ban wave, if the account is not banned you are safe.

----------


## pduke78

> You should first create a trail account and use the bot on a regular basis on this account, wait until the next ban wave, if the account is not banned you are safe.




You should look at his reputation and the number of posts. And your stupid and idiotic opinions and advice no one asked.

100 level wow.ca not work.

----------


## cryptexx

> You should look at his reputation and the number of posts. And your stupid and idiotic opinions and advice no one asked.
> 
> 100 level wow.ca not work.


soo reputation and posts are something like a "dick length" for you? Sorry to be stupid and idiotic but I won't go into this discussion any further since you cannot even use proper English  :Frown: . Turns out that I still want to give an answer to your post. All I did here was giving advice to a person who asked for it. What does he do with this advice now ? Well if he thinks I'm right he will follow my advice, if not he will not follow my advice. You got the point ? If we take this a little bit further, look at your posts followed by the quality of your posts and you will find out that you only commented this thread, with a quality below sea level. Also I don't see anything wrong with my post above. I don't say you shouldn't use it I'm just saying that you probably should be careful since my ban isn't the only one but I cannot speak for the others. Maybe to say something good about this programm (which will finally satisfy you): The performance of the bot seemed very good and it worked pretty well on my lvl 100 shaman.

----------


## pduke78

> soo reputation and posts are something like a "dick length" for you? Sorry to be stupid and idiotic but I won't go into this discussion any further since you cannot even use proper English . Turns out that I still want to give an answer to your post. All I did here was giving advice to a person who asked for it. What does he do with this advice now ? Well if he thinks I'm right he will follow my advice, if not he will not follow my advice. You got the point ? If we take this a little bit further, look at your posts followed by the quality of your posts and you will find out that you only commented this thread, with a quality below sea level. Also I don't see anything wrong with my post above. I don't say you shouldn't use it I'm just saying that you probably should be careful since my ban isn't the only one but I cannot speak for the others. Maybe to say something good about this programm (which will finally satisfy you): The performance of the bot seemed very good and it worked pretty well on my lvl 100 shaman.



Do not you think that I can speak English better than you on Ukrainian or Russian))
Giving advice after the test a little bit just a couple of days HB after Sped Hack then SB, but I have banned the use of 5 minutes WoW.ca .....................
Do you want to use the test completely clean accaunt without bans and use it on any kind of bots and hacks.

And the advice from a guy with a negative length of a dick to take advice very difficult))))

----------


## cryptexx

> Do not you think that I can speak English better than you on Ukrainian or Russian))
> Giving advice after the test a little bit just a couple of days HB after Sped Hack then SB, but I have banned the use of 5 minutes WoW.ca .....................
> Do you want to use the test completely clean accaunt without bans and use it on any kind of bots and hacks.
> 
> And the advice from a guy with a negative length of a dick to take advice very difficult))))


try speaking german as good as I speak English, that should be even harder  :Smile:  I'm sorry that you don't understand me but I am not going to argue with you any further.

----------


## Zazazu

pls... stop flooding...I think currently dialog already not refers WoW.CA...

----------


## Zazazu

*Update 2017-02-06:*
 Fix druid Guardian routine

----------


## prometheus

I have been using on and off, I am not banned yet. Just saying. With all 3rd party "cheating" tools, if you are worried about getting banned. Dont use it.

----------


## soulo

same here too. Im sure it have to do something with HB. Ive did get disconnected twice but my account seems fine.

----------


## grant92

Is there a quick how-to guide on how to create a warlock rotation? I read on one of the first pages about this being geared toward single target but in current nighthold warlocks deal heavy aoe damage and I would like to build upon what the rotation already is. For example: destro warlocks have exceedingly heavy 2 target aoe cleave with havoc.

----------


## 4kki94

Is only for 7.1.5? Im playing in a private server 7.0.3, it work?

----------


## Zazazu

> Is only for 7.1.5? Im playing in a private server 7.0.3, it work?


Its working only official game version.

----------


## pduke78

> I have been using on and off, I am not banned yet. Just saying. With all 3rd party "cheating" tools, if you are worried about getting............



seriously? :confused: and what you advise to use?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Zazazu

> Is there a quick how-to guide on how to create a warlock rotation? I read on one of the first pages about this being geared toward single target but in current nighthold warlocks deal heavy aoe damage and I would like to build upon what the rotation already is. For example: destro warlocks have exceedingly heavy 2 target aoe cleave with havoc.


First y need copy standart rotation into directory {APP_DIR}\Dynamics\MyClass\{CLASSNAME}\{CLASSSPEC}.cs and edit standart routine (add or remove some spell or clear all code in function LoadRotation() {} for full new rotation).
For add spell use constructor:


```

Rotation_AddSpell(    ClassSpell.Spell,     new[] {        // List of criteria for cast spell. Can choice one or more        Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.Health, 0, :HealtPercent:, :CriteriaTarget:, :CriteriaCondtion:)        Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.Energy, 0, :PowerValue:, :CriteriaTarget:, :CriteriaCondtion:), // :PowerValue: active absolute power value (Energy, Rage, Pain ...)        Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.CooldownCharges, 0, :ChargesInColldown:, :CriteriaTarget:, :CriteriaCondtion:),        Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.Buff, :SpellID:, 0, :CriteriaTarget:, :CriteriaCondtion:), // :SpellID: spell or buff ID        Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.BuffTimeLeft, :SpellID:, :TimeInMS:, :CriteriaTarget:, :CriteriaCondtion:), // :SpellID: spell or buff ID, :TimeInMS: -- time left in millisecond        Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.Health, 0, :HealthPercent:, :CriteriaTarget:, :CriteriaCondtion:),        Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.Combopoint, 0, :Count:, :CriteriaTarget:, :CriteriaCondtion:), // Count = count Combopoint/Shards/Runes or anyelse count-resource        Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.Talent, :SpellID:, 0, :CriteriaTarget:, :CriteriaCondtion:), // TalentID         Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.Kick, :SpellID:, 0, :CriteriaTarget:, :CriteriaCondtion:), // SpellID for interrupt or 0 for interrupt any spell        Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.Range, 0, :Distance:, :CriteriaTarget:, :CriteriaCondtion:), // :Distance: distance to @CriteriaTarget        Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.UseAoE, 0, :CountEnemy:, :CriteriaTarget:, :CriteriaCondtion:), // Count hostile & agro enemy around @CriteriaTarget    },     :SpellDescription:,     new[] {         // List of spell options. Can choice one or more        SpellOption.CastIsMove, // if spell have casttime, but can cast on move        SpellOption.CastAsInstant, // if spell have casttime, but proc set spell is instance        SpellOption.IsInterruptible, // can WoW.CA interrupt cast this spell for cast more priority spell        SpellOption.CastInterrupt, // can WoW.CA interrupt current cast spell for cast this spell        SpellOption.CastAsChanneled, // cast as channel spell        SpellOption.DoMouseClick // do need mouse click (for spell with cast_by_area effect). Important! Currently CastByArea only aroud y character! CastByArea to random position not worked    }); 


```

*CriteriaTarget:*
CriteriaTarget.Me - check condition for my character
CriteriaTarget.Target	- check condition for target

*CriteriaCondtion:*
CriteriaCondtion.NotHave	- not have condition
CriteriaCondtion.Have - have condition

----------


## moltenhumi

Nothing else.

Chimpeon for maybe an hour, didn't worked on 4k, same for pixelmagic.

One of these caused a ban, don't think that i've got reported, was only ilvl 820.

----------


## ChimpeonFan

> Nothing else.
> 
> Chimpeon for maybe an hour, didn't worked on 4k, same for pixelmagic.
> 
> One of these caused a ban, don't think that i've got reported, was only ilvl 820.


But you have used HonorBuddy in the past... you've tried selling your account on here. WOW Combat Assister, Chimpeon and PixelMagic work out of process so Blizzard can't legally detect the use of them (although you could be reported by another player for dodgy activity - like standing in the same place for hours killing the same mobs over and over). Chances are you were banned because they had a record of you previously using HonorBuddy. If you've ever used HonorBuddy on your account you can't go blaming the use of clickers like the above for your ban without 100% proof it was one of them that caused it (i.e. Blizzard stating you used one of the said programs).

Of course, I have no idea whether you have used HonorBuddy on the account you were banned on but considering you were trying to sell a HB account the likelihood is you were. I apologise in advance if I'm wrong.

----------


## Zazazu

> But you have used HonorBuddy in the past...


I think Blizz start total war with HB (this conclusion I made looking thebuddy forum section). Totally ban almost all account who somewhen used HB and not be banned in last 1-2 banvawe or continue used HB in any varitions (Fishbot/Gatherbot or anyelse light version HB).

----------


## moltenhumi

this is years ago.

bought 2 new account´s and new pc, never downloaded or installed honorbuddy, rebot, etc on this pc or used it on my new account´s.

----------


## prometheus

> seriously? :confused: and what you advise to use?



Icy Veins - World of Warcraft News and Guides 

Get gud.

----------


## Zazazu

*Update 2017-02-09:*
 Add Monk routine (Windwalker, Brewmaster) Some update criteria work (if y rotation in stuck after update, pls send me logs for fix)

----------


## nguyen

> Warrior (all spec)
> Rogue (all spec)
> DemonHunter (all spec) [actualy]
> Paladin (all spec)
> Druid (Bear, Cat, Moonkin) [actualy]
> Shaman (Elemental, Enhancement) [actualy]
> Warlock (all spec) [actualy]
> Deathknight (all spec)
> Mage (all spec) [actualy]
> ...


What does actualy mean? is that full supported

----------


## Zazazu

> What does actualy mean? is that full supported


its mean this routine check in last version wow and work fine. Classes without [actualy] is not tested in last version (7.1.5 23420) by me, but not have any claim to rebuild rotation

----------


## nguyen

I really love your work man.

----------


## nsane.michael

ignore this original the rotation wasn't working the way I wanted but fixed it. Great program.

----------


## Zazazu

> ignore this original the rotation wasn't working the way I wanted but fixed it. Great program.


What y mean "ignore this original the rotation wasn't working the way I wanted" ? Y custom rotation full replace standart routine.
X:\Temp\Dynamics\ClassSpecific\Priest\Shadow.cs replaced X:\Temp\Dynamics\MyClass\Priest\Shadow.cs (if y preview copy files)



```

        static public bool LoadRotation()        {            try            {                /// spell #1                Rotation_AddSpell(ClassSpell.MindBlast, new[] { Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.CooldownCharges, 0, 1, CriteriaTarget.Me, CriteriaCondtion.NotHave) });                /// spell #2                Rotation_AddSpell(ClassSpell.MindFlay, null, "Filler", new[] { SpellOption.CanInterupt });                return true;            }            catch (Exception ex)            {                Log.Debug(ex.ToString());            }            return false;        } 


```

new function with custom rotation. All work. Spell executing: spell#1 have prio before spell#2 becouse write order is highter.

----------


## prometheus

How do you remove safety spells from the rotations? I dont want it to ice block or go invis for me.

----------


## Zazazu

> How do you remove safety spells from the rotations? I dont want it to ice block or go invis for me.


remove spell from bars or repace spell at macro and reload rotation

----------


## zaembez

Pls update Fury Warrior rotation to 7.1.5. Low DPS.

----------


## prometheus

> remove spell from bars or repace spell at macro and reload rotation


Removing from bars is a no go, you mean make a macro instead of using the regular spell?

IE:

#showtooltip
/cast Ice Block

and it wont cast it?

----------


## prometheus

Disconnected from process with ID = 7052
[20:41:25.3762] Incompatible version. Current usic(; Ready 23360
Connected to process with ID = 7052
[20:41:25.3752] [Attach] Memory attached
[20:41:25.3752] WindowHandle = 110412; BaseAddress = DF0000
[20:41:25.3752] OpenProcess(7052) DONE;
[20:41:25.3742] OpenProcess(7052);
[20:41:25.3742] Process.EnterDebugMode() DONE;
[20:41:25.3742] Process.EnterDebugMode();
[20:41:25.3732] [Attach] Start memory attach...
[20:41:25.3732] Try connect to process "Wow" [7052] C:\Program Files (x86)\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe
Disconnected from process with ID = 7052
[20:41:21.2459] Incompatible version. Current usic(; Ready 23360
Connected to process with ID = 7052
[20:41:21.2399] [Attach] Memory attached
[20:41:21.2399] WindowHandle = 110412; BaseAddress = DF0000
[20:41:21.2389] OpenProcess(7052) DONE;

----------


## Zazazu

> [20:41:25.3762] Incompatible version. Current usic(; Ready 23360


Actual version 23420. Autoupdate cant update programm. Its happen if file is locked for update (see property Virgo.dll and FastyGM.dll and look page "General" and press button "Unlock") or updatere can have some privileges. Best quick solution: open folder with WoW.CA and delete FastyGM.dll, Virgo.dll and directory Dynamics. After this start ReW.exe file. WoW.CA download all actual updates and set all needed privileges.




> Removing from bars is a no go, you mean make a macro instead of using the regular spell?
> IE:
> #showtooltip
> /cast Ice Block
> 
> and it wont cast it?


Yep. WoW.CA execute only spells, not a macro.

----------


## Zazazu

> Pls update Fury Warrior rotation to 7.1.5. Low DPS.


waiting few days. my warrior in process reach 100 lvl...

----------


## prometheus

Firewall blocking it lol... even after i put it in exclusions

----------


## Zazazu

*Update 2017-02-14:*
 some improve Boomkin routine (ty @Zarcho) Boomkin routine: add legendary item [*The Emerald Dreamcatcher*]

----------


## jrjf

I have a problem with spells that require a target location and do mouse click. It' enter in a loop.
For example demon hunter's Sigils or Metamorphosis
Any way to fix it?

----------


## Zazazu

> I have a problem with spells that require a target location and do mouse click. It' enter in a loop.
> For example demon hunter's Sigils or Metamorphosis
> Any way to fix it?


WoW.CA used this spell at self-location (if y dont pressed mouse button same time), If mouse button pressed WoW.CA cant do this. I know this bug and i try resolve this problem.

----------


## Zazazu

*Update 2017-02-15:*
 Some change GUI and settings to use spell. Now y can quick disable/enable use some spell without change rotations. For tanks-spec options "Use Save" using always.

----------


## becytr

This looks promising. I have some questions:
1) Does it work after minor/major wow updates? (not considering rotation changes)
2) Can it detect aoe situation and change rotation?
3) Does it work with all talents or require some specific ones?

----------


## Zazazu

> 1) Does it work after minor/major wow updates? (not considering rotation changes)


Autoupdate get new version automaticaly. (check fileis not locked and firewall not blocked)



> 2) Can it detect aoe situation and change rotation?


Can detect when need aoe and use aoe skills. In routine depend when need use AoE



> 3) Does it work with all talents or require some specific ones?


Almost all routine includes 99% PvE talents and ability. 

Some rotation can be not optimal, but we are work improve class routine all time.

----------


## borntosowdeath

Druid sometimes goes out of cat form using Regrowth when Predatory Swiftness is already gone.

----------


## Zazazu

*Update 2017-02-19:*
 Fury Warrior now is actual.

----------


## minifss

On the outlaw rogue it quite often caps energy, stops attacking and has trouble with mobs with large hitboxes.

----------


## Zazazu

> On the outlaw rogue it quite often caps energy, stops attacking and has trouble with mobs with large hitboxes.


About outlaw rogue: i check routine for caping energy and i would be grateful for explain any good rogue rotation. 
_Update: Just check Outlaw. 50ml damage in Dummy. Some time energy up 85+ (perhaps some time caped), but not caped at long time (i mean not caped more 1 second). Can y link build? Y check damage at Dummy target or real mobs? Perhaps cap energy becouse target some time not in range? Stops attacking can be only if you leave combat or disable autoassist (by hotkey CTRL-Q or by request for update WoW.CA)_

I know about trouble with Helya, but Helya is hard debug  :Frown:  any else large hitboxes mob in world?

----------


## bedak

Ty for this but on a warlock it's pain.
For destruction it cast 2-3 spells then waiting for one (7 sec) to get ready instead to spam something else.
On aff it was all ok on dummy but in dungeon nightmare started to spam life tap.

Dunno this has potential for a sure.

----------


## Zazazu

> Ty for this but on a warlock it's pain.
> For destruction it cast 2-3 spells then waiting for one (7 sec) to get ready instead to spam something else.


Can you link build for Destro, rotation detect and part of log-file where WoW.CA waiting 7 sec? Its may be not set spell in bar (or placed in non-accessable bar or use bar-modify addons with blocking change active bar)




> On aff it was all ok on dummy but in dungeon nightmare started to spam life tap.


Strange.... Life Tap used on 3 criterias:
1. Mana lower that 50%
2. Got talent Empowered Life Tap and buff Empowered Life Tap has less 2 sec remains
3. When you move Life Tap used only when all DoTs refreshed and used as LifeTap-Agony(+1)-LifeTap-Agony(+1) or LifeTap-AnotherSpell-LifeTap-AnotherSpell

Anyway, for detect what wrong i need log and talent-link for uderstud what WoW.CA try doing.

----------


## bedak

Thanks for responding without insulting me, because it was my fault indeed. 
I did see someone asked about bartender, and i did use it as well.

But maybe wow patch changed Cast "Grimoire: Imp" timing, because it's trying to re-use it few sec before it's ready.
Also i found it's better to summong doomguard with a macro manually to not spawn it at end of the fight  :Big Grin: 

Where can i send you log and talents for Cast "Grimoire: Imp" ?

Until then i think i ll use it manually, cause everything else is ok. Time to spam some instances =).

Thank you!

-------------------
Edit:

For life tap i found out this :
If you get pushed (like that wind strike in instance) you start to life taping for 3 times.
If your monster you are targeting is running out of range (tank is pulling ads and taking your target with him) or minion is teleporting / submerging and appearing on other spot (like that snake-alike boss).

my solution : make it macro :P and to manually if needed.

Also i found out that it does life drain only for 1 sec or 1.5 sec max only instead to do at least to 85% or 90% hp (healer should do the rest).
----
Aff warlock rotation in case of 3+ monsters spams seed of coruption.
Would be better if it first let me tab and agony all ELITE targets and then seed.
Also i was looking into the talen for soul drain 70% more dmg from dots if you soul drain it.
Would be better than spam unstopable afflicitons?

----------


## Zazazu

> But maybe wow patch changed Cast "Grimoire: Imp" timing, because it's trying to re-use it few sec before it's ready.
> Also i found it's better to summong doomguard with a macro manually to not spawn it at end of the fight 
> 
> Where can i send you log and talents for Cast "Grimoire: Imp" ?


you can send me via forum PM



> For life tap i found out this :
> If you get pushed (like that wind strike in instance) you start to life taping for 3 times.
> If your monster you are targeting is running out of range (tank is pulling ads and taking your target with him) or minion is teleporting / submerging and appearing on other spot (like that snake-alike boss).
> my solution : make it macro :P and to manually if needed.
> 
> Also i found out that it does life drain only for 1 sec or 1.5 sec max only instead to do at least to 85% or 90% hp (healer should do the rest).


Ah... this situation realy interesting. For WoW.CA combat starting, target out of range but WoW.CA process routine and only 1 spell fully satisfies the conditions. Its spell is Life Tap  :Smile:  
Drain life work while y HP less that 50%. If y HP 50+% Drain Life is interupted and go to process DPS spell.




> Aff warlock rotation in case of 3+ monsters spams seed of coruption.
> Would be better if it first let me tab and agony all ELITE targets and then seed.
> Also i was looking into the talen for soul drain 70% more dmg from dots if you soul drain it.
> Would be better than spam unstopable afflicitons?


I don't know its better or not. In manual (wowhead/icy-veins) need use Unstable if y got talent Contagion. I can change spell prio in basic rotation.

Now add some changes in Afflic routine: 
LifeTap: check mana for need use LifeTap when target is not in range or player is move (its stoped spam LifeTap when nothing any else cast... ofc if y get 90+% mana).
AoE: add prefered cast Agony, after agony cast SeedOfCorruption. for SeedOfCorruption add creiteria for not cast twice.
DrainSoul: DrainSoul noninteruptable whith talent MaleficGrasp.

----------


## Teryaki

Any idea why my Havoc DH is having a difficult time continuing the rotation? For some reason it just stops doing anything for a good 5-10 seconds before returning to a rotation, is there something I am missing? It seems like it isnt casting a spell and its choking. Thanks!

----------


## Zazazu

> Any idea why my Havoc DH is having a difficult time continuing the rotation? For some reason it just stops doing anything for a good 5-10 seconds before returning to a rotation, is there something I am missing? It seems like it isnt casting a spell and its choking. Thanks!


Its happen after cast Metamorphosis or 30 sec later? Anyelse have this problems? If y disable Burst ability this problem continued?

----------


## Teryaki

> Its happen after cast Metamorphosis or 30 sec later? Anyelse have this problems? If y disable Burst ability this problem continued?


I think I figured it out, I had a brain fart it seems lol. is it absolutely necessary to have Fel Rush on my bars?

After burst it works just fine, it just seems like burst is delayed a bit. It doesnt pop my cooldowns when I engage even though they are all up.

+rep from me! Thanks!

----------


## bedak

Zazazu has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.

----------


## Zazazu

> is it absolutely necessary to have Fel Rush on my bars?


Not. If y remove Fel Rush from bars and reload routine in WoW.CA, Fel Rush be ignored in rotation.




> Zazazu has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


Fied  :Smile: 

*Update 2017-02-21:*
 Light update Rogue routine (Outlaw: Gouge now checked face; Between the Eyes can interupt cast [used if got 3 combopoints] and Gouge in CD)

----------


## manymaxx

> Any idea why my Havoc DH is having a difficult time continuing the rotation? For some reason it just stops doing anything for a good 5-10 seconds before returning to a rotation, is there something I am missing? It seems like it isnt casting a spell and its choking. Thanks!


same problem on dk profil, rotation stop sometimes

----------


## Zazazu

> same problem on dk profil, rotation stop sometimes


Can y send me in PM part of log where "stoping" and resuming routine?
I have a suggestion that it may be in "time to check" (perhaps checking update for WoW.CA in combat can freezing main thread). I'm check time2check function.

----------


## prometheus

Frost mages rot is kinda jacked.. Why is it saving ice lances? This should be cast on proc... Huge impact on DPS. Can we fix this? Additionally, I'm pretty certain it is attempting to do 


"Cast  Ebonbolt if it is off cooldown. It is ideal to cast  Ebonbolt with  Brain Freeze; you will need to immediately follow the Ebonbolt with  Flurry and you will get both  Brain Freeze procs as well as shattering the  Ebonbolt cast. You want to always Shatter the Ebonbolt with this proc."

But it hardly ever actually does it correctly.

----------


## becytr

I have some questions/requests(if it the answer is no then it is a request):

1) Is it possible to turn off assist on the fly?(I want to position myself before attacking or I want to be able to use my shift+ shortcuts, this changes action bar when I press shift and Assister press number at the same time)
2) Is it possible to turn off aoe rotation on the fly? (when I want to focus single target for some reason)
3) Is it possible to turn off Interrupt? (I want to save it for a specific spell)
4) Is it possible to save the selection under "Using" menu? (It resets everytime I start Assister)

----------


## becytr

I've experienced a bug, the scenario is like this:
As a protection paladin I engaged 3-4 mobs. Assister started attacking normally. I turned away my face from mobs to get my health low so I can check something. When I turned my face back to mobs Assister did nothing. Log is attached below.

Log[2017-02-23_10-36-53].txt

update1: It happened again. It seems that it doesn't have anything to do with turning away. It's random, I can't reproduce it. One thing I noticed during this time was the first little square over my hp in Assister was blinking yellow like it is pressing a button. The image inside the square is a big X so I don't what it means.

----------


## becytr

Do you have documentation for your functions? 
I had a look at routine files, they are mostly understandable. I believe we can create our own routines easily with documentation and share them here.

----------


## Zazazu

> I've experienced a bug, the scenario is like this:


Paladin is not actual version. By log -- routine stuck. I think better full rewrite routine for paladins. 




> Do you have documentation for your functions? 
> I had a look at routine files, they are mostly understandable. I believe we can create our own routines easily with documentation and share them here.


Paladin routine is oldest format routine. Oldest format terrible  :Frown:  i know. and i remove old format from almost all actual class-routine. See routine for SP/FuryWar (or any else actual class).

----------


## Zazazu

> Why is it saving ice lances? This should be cast on proc...


If i uderstud -- IceLance cast in some sitauations:
1. "Before Flurry" (Waiting buff: BrainFreeze + FingersOfFrost)
2. "After Flurry" (Cast after cast spell Flurry)
3. "Capped" (Cast if: Talent BoneChilling not get + 2xFingersOfFrost + ChainReaction)
4. "ChainReaction" (Cast if: Talent BoneChilling not get + FingersOfFrost + 2xChainReaction)
5. "Move" (Cast when move)

I got this rotation from icy-veins/wowhead. If its wrong i can fix rotation whith y prio. Pls write all condition when need cast IceLance and i add this in routine.




> Cast ebonbolt if it is off cooldown.


Sooooooo.... For Ebonbolt some criterias... with talent BoneChilling and w/o BoneChilling. Its 2 different situation.

I never good playing mage (and someelse classes) and i dont know full specific or tricks for using some spells. If y see error in routine -- just write me about conditions cast this spells and i fix this. Format like : 

```

IceLance = 1xFingersOfFrost + 1xChainReaction + NOT Talent:BoneChilling 


```

 (if y write BuffID its be cool too)

----------


## becytr

1) 


> Paladin is not actual version. By log -- routine stuck. I think better full rewrite routine for paladins. 
> Paladin routine is oldest format routine. Oldest format terrible  i know. and i remove old format from almost all actual class-routine. See routine for SP/FuryWar (or any else actual class).


Ok, I'm not using it with Paladin until it is actual. Is there any estimation of delivery for it?

2) I tested with Guardian Druid since it is actual. There are some questions after playing and inspecting code:
2.a) According to icy-veins, moonfire with galactic guardian proc is highest priority. In your routine it is always below mangle and thrash.
2.b) According to icy-veins, thrash has a higher priority than mangle in multiple target situations. In your routine it is always below mangle.

3) I haven't got feedback for my questions in message #209 of this thread.

----------


## Zazazu

> 1) 
> Ok, I'm not using it with Paladin until it is actual. Is there any estimation of delivery for it?


I'm waiting when my pala get 100+lvl. Leveling in progress. I think 1-2 days for new rotation.




> 2) I tested with Guardian Druid since it is actual. There are some questions after playing and inspecting code:
> 2.a) According to icy-veins, moonfire with galactic guardian proc is highest priority. In your routine it is always below mangle and thrash.
> 2.b) According to icy-veins, thrash has a higher priority than mangle in multiple target situations. In your routine it is always below mangle.


For many rotations get for single-target. Now add prio for AoE.



> 3) I haven't got feedback for my questions in message #209 of this thread.


Not shure its all.. but....

*UPDATE 2017-02-23:*
 Add auto-save "Using" settings when exit from WoW.CA and load when started. Add in "Using" section Kick and Artifact (not sure for all classes) Dont assist if y are mounted. Dont execute autoupdate when y character in combat.

----------


## prometheus

The Opener:

precast Ebonbolt (prob not possible with this program, just pointing it out)
- Icy Veins
- Spend Brain Freeze Proc (Flurry) from precast
- Ice Lance after Flurry (always)
- Frostbolt 2x with Water Jet (or fill with Frostbolt if specc'd Lonely Winter) 
- If Ice Lance procs (FoF): dump them
- Frozen Orb
- Ice Lance Procs & dump to keep extending Icy Veins
- Use any Flurry Procs
- Ice Lance after Flurry (always)
- Keep casting Frostbolt
- Cast Frostbolt with Water Jet when off cooldown (or fill with Frostbolt if specc'd Lonely Winter)
- Dump any procs
- If off of cooldown: Pop Frozen Orb
- Dump any procs

Normal rotation after opener:

- Should you lose your Icy Veins buff: Cast Ebonbolt
- Use Brain Freeze Proc (Flurry)
- Ice Lance after Flurry (always)
- Keep casting Frostbolt
- If Ice Lance procs (FoF): dump them
- If not: keep casting Frostbolt until' 5 icicles then dump with Ice Lance
- Use Frozen Orb when off cooldown


If you are playing with Thermal Void, you will want to ensure that Frozen Orb and Water Jet will be available when you use Icy Veins, as this will provide a significant extension to Icy Veins via the sheer amount of Fingers of Frost you will be casting. 

If you are playing Splitting Ice and Frost Bomb on an encounter heavily populated by adds, you will want to ensure Frozen Orb and Water Jet are ready for your Frost Bomb, so you can instantly be pumping out burst AoE damage and cleaving Ice Lances.

You should dump your Fingers of Frost procs before casting Flurry, as Ice Lance does not need Fingers of Frost to benefit from Winter's Chill. Which the current rotation IS doing correctly, I just want to make sure this isnt confused and messed up, this should def still be happening.

----------


## caitmar

How to use this program? i atach my wow and nothing. Maybe you have video how this program works?

----------


## Zazazu

> How to use this program? i atach my wow and nothing. Maybe you have video how this program works?


Run WoW. Login y account and select character. Enter into world. Run WoW.CA, press "Attach" and "Auto Assist" buttons. Select target. Start attack. WoW.CA support y in rotations, just move y character.

*WARNING: Be sure: WoW.CA files not locked and firewall not blocked WoW.CA auto-update. If nothing happen -- look (or send me) log. 99% not working WoW.CA -- unactual version WoW.CA-files.*

----------


## caitmar

thn all works:!

----------


## prometheus

> The Opener:
> 
> precast Ebonbolt (prob not possible with this program, just pointing it out)
> - Icy Veins
> - Spend Brain Freeze Proc (Flurry) from precast
> - Ice Lance after Flurry (always)
> - Frostbolt 2x with Water Jet (or fill with Frostbolt if specc'd Lonely Winter) 
> - If Ice Lance procs (FoF): dump them
> - Frozen Orb
> ...


For the ebonbolt part:

What they are talking about here is simply shattering the proc.

If you proc off of FB > Flurry; IL (if 12m away possible double IL, ideally 15m away to shatter any farther and the flight time of the spell expires the shattering buff) > EB > Flurry; IL
If you proc off EB > Flurry; IL (if 12m away possible double IL, ideally 15m away to shatter any farther and the flight time of the spell expires the shattering buff)

There is no reason it should be casting EB while BF is active.

----------


## Zazazu

> For the ebonbolt part:


Sorry, yesterday my inet is down and i cant check routine. I compare y routine whith current routine. Its routine with or w/o BoneChilling? For what talent build this rotation?

----------


## prometheus

bone chilling and lonely winter

----------


## skrif62

hi just downloaded and can't seem to get it to work, everytime I click attach it says to log in to wow and select character before running bot - i've tried clicking it at every stage - login screen/ after login screen ingame / before game started etc and same message. thank you

----------


## prometheus

> hi just downloaded and can't seem to get it to work, everytime I click attach it says to log in to wow and select character before running bot - i've tried clicking it at every stage - login screen/ after login screen ingame / before game started etc and same message. thank you


Open your launcher go to options and select game pref and select launch 32 bit client then press okay then press play.

----------


## skrif62

sorry I might be really dumb, but I don't see an options button to select in the launcher. closest I can see is clicking ''debug'' and seeing some options under that, but none of them say game pref. thanks again

oh rofl just realized you meant game launcher not bot, confirmed really dumb


edit2: just changed the 32 bit setting and am still getting this error. the dumbness continues

----------


## Zazazu

> sorry I might be really dumb, but I don't see an options button to select in the launcher. closest I can see is clicking ''debug'' and seeing some options under that, but none of them say game pref. thanks again
> 
> oh rofl just realized you meant game launcher not bot, confirmed really dumb
> 
> 
> edit2: just changed the 32 bit setting and am still getting this error. the dumbness continues


Supported platform:
x86 (Run WoW.exe or *create shortcut to WoW.exe with value of Object field "X:\World of Warcraft\Wow.exe" -noautolaunch64bit*)

WoW.CA support only official WoW

----------


## cyviel

Any detections yet? I like that tool...

----------


## prometheus

not that I've seen, so far so good.

----Zazazu, anyway you could add an option for loading custom rotations? and add notations to the existing ones?

I'm not looking for it to be worked in anytime soon just wondering

----------


## Zazazu

> ----Zazazu, anyway you could add an option for loading custom rotations?


Currently im working at new version of WoW.CA with support x64 version and multy-routine engine. In short future i'm released this version. Now y can write own routine and use for self (or send me for use for all).

----------


## spell19

Hi!

How can I add interrupt spells at DH Havoc
(Consume Magic and the racial ability blood elf)
And if instead of taunt to use the mill
(Chaos Nova) ?

----------


## Zazazu

> Hi!
> 
> How can I add interrupt spells at DH
> (Consume Magic and the racial ability blood elf)
> And if instead of taunt to use the mill
> (Chaos Nova) ?


Kick interruptable spell:


```

Rotation_AddSpell(ClassSpell.ConsumeMagic, new[] {                 Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.Kick, 0, 0, CriteriaTarget.Target, CriteriaCondtion.Have) }); 


```

Kick ANY spell.


```

Rotation_AddSpell(ClassSpell.Tauren_WarStomp, new[] {                 Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.Kick, 0, 1, CriteriaTarget.Target, CriteriaCondtion.Have) }); 


```

1 -- Ignore spell status for interruptable.

For AoE stun/silence use range check (full code):


```

Rotation_AddSpell(ClassSpell.Tauren_WarStomp, new[] {                Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.Kick, 0, 1, CriteriaTarget.Target, CriteriaCondtion.Have),                Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.Range, 0, 8, CriteriaTarget.Target, CriteriaCondtion.Have)}); 


```

----------


## spell19

automatic update overwrites the files =(
and creates the file if the mode "read only"
Interested in blood elves and Tauren in the code

Thank you very much!

----------


## Zazazu

> automatic update overwrites the files =(
> and creates the file if the mode "read only"
> Interested in blood elves and Tauren in the code
> 
> Thank you very much!


In start topic (and in thread) i write how to create own rotation: 



> You can create/modify standart routine. Custom rotation saved by path {APP_DIR}\Dynamics\MyClass\{CLASSNAME}\{CLASSSPEC}.cs


ClassSpell.Tauren_WarStomp = 20549

----------


## Axeeon

I am sorry for the noob question but. Is this against blizzards ToS? is it safe to use? Is this along the lines of Auto Hot Key?

----------


## lostinthewoodslol

> Yep. Its part of code, but its not used part. Assister its part of big project and not all of the unused code will be removed. Now i am working on remove all unused code.
> 
> Assister is full passive (used only read memory). Only one part use write in memory -- its fishing part. I write about this.


rekt......

----------


## cyviel

> I am sorry for the noob question but. Is this against blizzards ToS? is it safe to use? Is this along the lines of Auto Hot Key?


Yes it's against the ToS.

----------


## Zazazu

*UPDATE 2017-03-02:*
 Update warriors routines for 7.1.5.

----------


## azxd

Thank you for your work buddy !

----------


## cyviel

Did you remove/forgot the shadow priest rotation in the latest update?

----------


## Bokutox

Thank you for this!

----------


## Zazazu

> Did you remove/forgot the shadow priest rotation in the latest update?


Nop. All routine download atomaticaly. Check firewall settings for WoW.CA.

----------


## pduke78

Any news about new version?

----------


## Zazazu

> Any news about new version?


New version at last phase testting. Improving detect auaras and items, targeting system, add form to creating own routing and some else updates. I think new version will be released in this month.

----------


## Zazazu

*UPDATE 2017-03-13:*
 Paladin (Prot/Retribution) is actual

----------


## Zachamer

Good god this is good!!! Do you accept donations?
Also do you plan on implementing a healer version?

----------


## Zazazu

> Good god this is good!!! Do you accept donations?
> Also do you plan on implementing a healer version?


Yep. After new release i start work with healer routines

----------


## Teryaki

Just a quick question, I was doing the Brawler's Guild today and when I was brawling the program didn't work. Is there any way to look into it or fix this issue? The rotation just doesn't start on combat during the brawl.

----------


## Zazazu

> Just a quick question, I was doing the Brawler's Guild today and when I was brawling the program didn't work. Is there any way to look into it or fix this issue? The rotation just doesn't start on combat during the brawl.


Its Brawler's Guild Guide (WoD) - Rank 1-8 Strategies - Guides - Wowhead events? I'm not checking for this event. I'll try to check it out soon.

----------


## Teryaki

> Its Brawler's Guild Guide (WoD) - Rank 1-8 Strategies - Guides - Wowhead events? I'm not checking for this event. I'll try to check it out soon.


Yeah that would be it. It's not recognizing the mobs or something so it doesn't start the rotation. 

Thanks!

----------


## lostwalker

Greetings,

It sounds like a great program. For those using the program, how has it effected your raid dps? How does it compare to the rest of your raid group?

Thanks and best of luck

----------


## Zazazu

> Greetings,
> 
> It sounds like a great program. For those using the program, how has it effected your raid dps? How does it compare to the rest of your raid group?
> 
> Thanks and best of luck


So... Its programms start as tank-assistant for improve tanks dps/saving in party/raid. Big depence of writing routine. Not all class optimized for hi ilvl equpment. So all depend at routin y uses. Default routines good for some classes, but need some improve for another. In the overall result its little is not enough to skilled players.

----------


## Zazazu

*UPDATE 2017-03-27:*
 Fixed some bugs (like cant attack Helya in Maw of Souls)

----------


## ShasVa

Any chance this will be usable with 7.2 which is out very very soon?

----------


## Zazazu

> Any chance this will be usable with 7.2 which is out very very soon?


Perhaps probably

----------


## xax68

Is this broken?

----------


## Zazazu

> Is this broken?


Hi all. I know about new patch and i'm working about new version.

----------


## aydina

> Hi all. I know about new patch and i'm working about new version.


Hey Zazazy what's the ETA?

----------


## spell19

Thank you working on a warrior tank now.


Sorry for the google translator.

----------


## aydina

I'm getting the error:

Disconnected from process with ID = 7360
[14:40:13.1013] Incompatible version. Current edSys; Ready 23852
Connected to process with ID = 7360

----------


## pelia

I have problem with that. It turns burst, interrupt and save, but nothing else isn't work. Before 7.2 and 2 bot updates all was perfect/

----------


## Zazazu

> I have problem with that. It turns burst, interrupt and save, but nothing else isn't work. Before 7.2 and 2 bot updates all was perfect/


I know. I got some problems whith overriding spells. I try fix this problems.

----------


## Zazazu

I think i'm fix almost all problems (i know.... icons still not show  :Smile:  ).

----------


## lose

is it working for 7.2?

----------


## pelia

> I think i'm fix almost all problems (i know.... icons still not show  ).


I looked into logs. So, new versions after 7.2 update only see binds of letters/hotkeys/hotkeys+letters (q, e, g, shift+e, ctrl+g etc), but don't see number binds (0-9), and F1-F12 bind don't work too

----------


## Zazazu

> is it working for 7.2?


Yep. Its full worked with 7.2.0




> I looked into logs. So, new versions after 7.2 update only see binds of letters/hotkeys/hotkeys+letters (q, e, g, shift+e, ctrl+g etc), but don't see number binds (0-9), and F1-F12 bind don't work too


Just check. All works. Cast spell without change active panel (cast by hotkey).
[10:24:55.4758] +1,376s	Cast "Mind Blast" [8092] @ "[Target]"	[HP: 100,00% > 94,55%]	Key: D0 [ Bar6:3] 
[10:24:54.0513] +65,742s	Cast "Shadow Word: Pain" [589] @ "[Target]"	[HP: 100,00% > 100,00%]	Key: F12 [ Bar6:1] 

90443-clip-10kb.jpg

PS: I know hotkey with non-english letters dont work correctly. Perhaps you hotkey contains non-english character?
PSS: Perhaps y use addons which blocked set hotkey in game and set only hotkey for self (not global hotkey). Check in debug mode (press Hotkeys and see log)

----------


## pelia

> Yep. Its full worked with 7.2.0
> 
> 
> 
> Just check. All works. Cast spell without change active panel (cast by hotkey).
> [10:24:55.4758] +1,376s	Cast "Mind Blast" [8092] @ "[Target]"	[HP: 100,00% > 94,55%]	Key: D0 [ Bar6:3] 
> [10:24:54.0513] +65,742s	Cast "Shadow Word: Pain" [589] @ "[Target]"	[HP: 100,00% > 100,00%]	Key: F12 [ Bar6:1] 
> 
> 90443-clip-10kb.jpg
> ...


Nope. All hotkeys are english. Here is part of log from 4.4.17
[04/04/2017 10:50:56] Load routine: [17 spells in rotation] for None [Deathknight_Frost]
[04/04/2017 10:50:56] [48792]	{Any}	Незыблемость льда	Key: None [Bar1:8]	Cast: 0 Icon: [54529] Interupt: False
[04/04/2017 10:50:56] [49998]	{Face}	Удар смерти	Key: E [Bar3:8]	Cast: 0 Icon: [52481] Interupt: False
[04/04/2017 10:50:56] [47568]	{Any}	Усиление рунического оружия	Key: F5 [Bar5:3]	Charges: 1614	Cast: 0 Icon: [52225] Interupt: False
[04/04/2017 10:50:56] [47528]	{Face}	Заморозка разума	Key: F [Bar6:7]	Cast: 0 Icon: [55056] Interupt: False
[04/04/2017 10:50:56] [51271]	{Any}	Ледяной столп	Key: Shift+C [Bar6:9]	Cast: 0 Icon: [56833] Interupt: False
[04/04/2017 10:50:56] [190778]	{Any}	Ярость Синдрагосы	Key: None [Bar1:12]	Charges: 1652	Cast: 0 Icon: [56336] Interupt: False
[04/04/2017 10:50:56] [49184]	{Face}	Воющий ветер	Key: None [Bar1:7]	Cast: 0 Icon: [39184] Interupt: False
[04/04/2017 10:50:56] [49184]	{Face}	Воющий ветер	Key: None [Bar1:7]	Cast: 0 Icon: [39184] Interupt: False
[04/04/2017 10:50:56] [207256]	{Any}	Истребление	Key: None [Bar1:5]	Cast: 0 Icon: [11009] Interupt: False
[04/04/2017 10:50:56] [49020]	{Face}	Уничтожение *KillingMachine*	Key: C [Bar6:8]	Cast: 0 Icon: [23297] Interupt: False
[04/04/2017 10:50:56] [49020]	{Face}	Уничтожение *KillingMachine x1*	Key: C [Bar6:8]	Cast: 0 Icon: [23297] Interupt: False
[04/04/2017 10:50:56] [49143]	{Face}	Ледяной удар	Key: None [Bar1:3]	Cast: 0 Icon: [53264] Interupt: False
[04/04/2017 10:50:56] [49143]	{Face}	Ледяной удар	Key: None [Bar1:3]	Cast: 0 Icon: [53264] Interupt: False
[04/04/2017 10:50:56] [196770]	{Any}	Беспощадность зимы	Key: F3 [Bar4:12;Bar5:1]	Cast: 0 Icon: [37392] Interupt: False
[04/04/2017 10:50:56] [49020]	{Face}	Уничтожение	Key: C [Bar6:8]	Cast: 0 Icon: [23297] Interupt: False
[04/04/2017 10:50:56] [49020]	{Face}	Уничтожение	Key: C [Bar6:8]	Cast: 0 Icon: [23297] Interupt: False
[04/04/2017 10:50:56] [49143]	{Face}	Ледяной удар	Key: None [Bar1:3]	Cast: 0 Icon: [53264] Interupt: False
[04/04/2017 10:51:18] New target "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий" [Creature-0-3773-1159-22248-88314-0000635014] Combat: 1,5000 Bound: 0,4500 Distance: 4,3263
[04/04/2017 10:51:19] +271,794s	Cast "Усиление рунического оружия" [47568] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 98,63% > 99,75%]	Key: F5 [ Bar5:3] 
[04/04/2017 10:51:30] +11,175s	Cast "Воющий ветер" [49184] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 97,36% > 91,56%]	Key: None [ Bar1:7] 
[04/04/2017 10:51:31] +1,399s	Cast "Ледяной столп" [51271] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 94,33% > 87,57%]	Key: Shift+C [ Bar6:9] 
[04/04/2017 10:51:32] +0,250s	Cast "Ярость Синдрагосы" [190778] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 94,33% > 87,57%]	Key: None [ Bar1:12] 
[04/04/2017 10:51:34] +2,188s	Cast "Ледяной удар" [49143] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 92,21% > 70,00%]	Key: None [ Bar1:3] 
[04/04/2017 10:51:44] +10,231s	Cast "Ледяной удар" [49143] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 97,42% > 53,03%]	Key: None [ Bar1:3] 
[04/04/2017 10:51:47] +2,795s	Cast "Воющий ветер" [49184] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 97,42% > 39,64%]	Key: None [ Bar1:7] 
[04/04/2017 10:51:49] +1,892s	Cast "Ледяной удар" [49143] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 96,95% > 32,76%]	Key: None [ Bar1:3] 
[04/04/2017 10:51:53] +4,171s	Cast "Воющий ветер" [49184] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 96,95% > 20,12%]	Key: None [ Bar1:7] 
[04/04/2017 10:51:56] +2,657s	Cast "Воющий ветер" [49184] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 95,42% > 13,45%]	Key: None [ Bar1:7] 
[04/04/2017 10:51:57] +1,461s	Cast "Ледяной удар" [49143] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 95,42% > 10,19%]	Key: None [ Bar1:3] 
[04/04/2017 10:52:00] +2,863s	Cast "Ледяной удар" [49143] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 94,33% > 1,79%]	Key: None [ Bar1:3] 
[04/04/2017 10:52:03] +2,600s	Cast "Воющий ветер" [49184] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 94,29% > 0,00%]	Key: None [ Bar1:7] 
[04/04/2017 10:52:05] +1,951s	Cast "Ледяной удар" [49143] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 94,29% > 0,00%]	Key: None [ Bar1:3] 
[04/04/2017 10:52:07] +1,986s	Cast "Ледяной удар" [49143] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 94,22% > 0,00%]	Key: None [ Bar1:3] 

It don't turn casts 49184, 49143 and others were "Key: None". Before 7.2 this buttons were "Key: None" too, but all was perfect. So I don't know.

----------


## Zazazu

> It don't turn casts 49184, 49143 and others were "Key: None". Before 7.2 this buttons were "Key: None" too, but all was perfect. So I don't know.


When "Key: None" hotkey ignored and pressed bar button (in you case its key 3 or 7 in Bar1)

----------


## pelia

Here is screenshot of my interface (without "=" bind 19077 :Cool: 
WoWScrnShot_032117_231054.jpg
At least I can capture video.

----------


## Zazazu

> Here is screenshot of my interface (without "=" bind 19077
> WoWScrnShot_032117_231054.jpg
> At least I can capture video.


Sorry. The problem was not hotkeys. Fixed  :Smile:

----------


## muchomachoman

Hey man 
I really want to use your program but I am getting this error just as is downloading the update
I do have a newer version of Microsoft.Net 4.5.2
would that be the issue?

many thanks for any help

----------


## Zazazu

supportedRuntime version="v4.0" sku=".NETFramework,Version=v4.5.2"

So... Perhaps files is locked? Check file is locked (Open directory with WoW.CA and look property FastyGM.dll and Virgo.dll. If u see in General tab button Unlock -- press this button)

----------


## pelia

> Sorry. The problem was not hotkeys. Fixed


All ok now. Thanks!

----------


## muchomachoman

Thanks for quick replay mate 

Have unblocked all files , and now I am getting this ....

thanks for your help again

----------


## Zazazu

> Thanks for quick replay mate 
> 
> Have unblocked all files , and now I am getting this ....
> 
> thanks for your help again


Hmmm.. Perhaps somthing wrong. I'm up2date downloaded file. Pls redownload application. And allow access in you firewall for WoW.CA. Its need for automaticaly update all files.

----------


## devops

how to connect you, wow version is update now.. 7.2.0 (23877)

----------


## Zazazu

> how to connect you, wow version is update now.. 7.2.0 (23877)


Updated for version 23877.

----------


## muchomachoman

Hi mate 

Updated to version 23877 but this is the log I am getting 

Run the exe as administrator but is not updating that file, disabled firewall and antivirus and no difference, any suggestions?

thanks again

edit: finally got it working ...no worries man ty

----------


## Zazazu

> Hi mate 
> 
> Updated to version 23877 but this is the log I am getting 
> 
> Run the exe as administrator but is not updating that file, disabled firewall and antivirus and no difference, any suggestions?
> 
> thanks again
> 
> edit: finally got it working ...no worries man ty


its problem "locked file"  :Smile:

----------


## muchomachoman

> its problem "locked file"


I am afraid is not working anymore, keep getting the need to update file error, and all the folders are Unblocked

any other suggestions will be greatly appreciated 

thanks again

----------


## Zazazu

> edit: finally got it working ...no worries man ty





> I am afraid is not working anymore, keep getting the need to update file error


Give me log file, pls. I dont know why y got error.

PS: try delete all files except ReW.exe and ReW.exe.config and run ReW.exe. Autoupdate get all needed actual files. Perhaps problem in access rights.

----------


## muchomachoman

Hi mate 

when I delete the files mentioned above they simply don't update
I have turned the antivirus completely off and does not change the fact that the virgo.dll file does not update
I am certain the files are unblocked
not sure what else to do 

attached is the log 

thanks again for your help

----------


## Zazazu

> when I delete the files mentioned above they simply don't update


Firewall. If y delete files and autoupdater can't download anything -- its mean firewall blocked WoW.CA. Y need off firewall and update WoW.CA or add allow access for WoW.CA

----------


## muchomachoman

> Firewall. If y delete files and autoupdater can't download anything -- its mean firewall blocked WoW.CA. Y need off firewall and update WoW.CA or add allow access for WoW.CA


Hey man thank you for your help

I can't believe I had to delete the antivirus in order for this to work , even when it was disabled it didn't

it is working now

thank you very much

----------


## muchomachoman

Working great mate 

Let me know where I can send you a donation

cheers

----------


## Shagnasty22

> Working great mate 
> 
> Let me know where I can send you a donation
> 
> cheers


What class/spec are you playing? I've been trying a few different classes and specs and none seem to work well.

----------


## Zazazu

> What class/spec are you playing? I've been trying a few different classes and specs and none seem to work well.


What kind class/spec working not well and what same not well? I'm improve routine when ppl say what is wrong. (i'm not played all characters is good, so i need some help with routines from ppl who can good playing by some class/spec)

----------


## Shagnasty22

> What kind class/spec working not well and what same not well? I'm improve routine when ppl say what is wrong. (i'm not played all characters is good, so i need some help with routines from ppl who can good playing by some class/spec)


I think I may have figured out my issue.

When I play the game normally I bind the two most used abilities to "Scroll-Wheel Up" and "Scroll-Wheel Down". Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think WoW.ca is capable of using the scroll wheel. As soon as I changed those keybindings, things started working well.

I also removed any abilities from my action bars that I had on my bars more than one time. For instance, I had the Rogue ability "Run-Through" bound to two separate keys, on two different spots on my action bar.

I haven't tested other class/specs yet, but the Outlaw Rogue is working well now.

Thanks for the reply!

----------


## Zazazu

> When I play the game normally I bind the two most used abilities to "Scroll-Wheel Up" and "Scroll-Wheel Down". Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think WoW.ca is capable of using the scroll wheel. As soon as I changed those keybindings, things started working well.
> 
> I also removed any abilities from my action bars that I had on my bars more than one time. For instance, I had the Rogue ability "Run-Through" bound to two separate keys, on two different spots on my action bar.


WoW.CA not worked with mouse hot-keys. I dont think its be needed. My fault.

About 2 and more places spell in bars. WoW.CA get first accessable bar-position (some bars is not accessable for some stanse/shapeshift/etc.). Some addons (like Bartender) can placed "hidden" bars and set hot-key for spells at this bars. Some addons write own hotkeys (without standart blizz binding). I'm tested WoW.CA w/o any addons. Some routine may be unactual or not optimized (it is quite possible, becouse i'm not playing 24/7 and i don't know all the features same this class) and i'm fixed this routine when ppl write me where same i made a mistake. 

Thanks for reply. Your comments will help make WoW.CA better  :Smile:

----------


## ARSCHEKUN

Ok so I tried it out and worked. I'm running into an issue where it hit all the spells on my actions bar like it supposed to. The problem is it keep switching between pages looking for spells or spam Unstable Affliction.

----------


## muchomachoman

2 more updates just dropped today and now the wow.Ca does not attach

Look forward to you fixing it 

many thanks

----------


## soulo

can you update the roation for frost mage?

----------


## Zazazu

> 2 more updates just dropped today and now the wow.Ca does not attach
> 
> Look forward to you fixing it 
> 
> many thanks


Actual WoW 7.2.0 23877 and WoW.CA support this version. If y not attached -- y need update WoW.CA (check firewall rules)

----------


## Zazazu

> The problem is it keep switching between pages looking for spells or spam Unstable Affliction.


Changing active bar for press spell its normal. If y want dont swith bar -- place all spell into first bar or set HotKey for this spells.
I check spaming Unstable Affliction. 




> can you update the roation for frost mage?


what same update needed?

----------


## soulo

> Changing active bar for press spell its normal. If y want dont swith bar -- place all spell into first bar or set HotKey for this spells.
> I check spaming Unstable Affliction. 
> 
> 
> what same update needed?


frost bolt X3 then ice lance. but its not doing it it keep casting frost bolt over and over

----------


## Zazazu

> frost bolt X3 then ice lance. but its not doing it it keep casting frost bolt over and over


Frost Mage DPS Rotation, Cooldowns, and Abilities (Legion 7.2) - World of Warcraft
Frost Mage Rotation and Priorities - Guides - Wowhead

not sure FrostBolt x3 + IceLance its good idea. By wowhead/icy-veins:
1. Cast Ice Lance Icon Ice Lance if you are at 3 charges of Fingers of Frost Icon Fingers of Frost.
7. Cast Ice Lance Icon Ice Lance if you have 1 charge of Fingers of Frost Icon Fingers of Frost.
(c)

I don't know... perhaps wowhead and icy-veins are mistaken...

----------


## soulo

> Frost Mage DPS Rotation, Cooldowns, and Abilities (Legion 7.2) - World of Warcraft
> Frost Mage Rotation and Priorities - Guides - Wowhead
> 
> not sure FrostBolt x3 + IceLance its good idea. By wowhead/icy-veins:
> 1. Cast Ice Lance Icon Ice Lance if you are at 3 charges of Fingers of Frost Icon Fingers of Frost.
> 7. Cast Ice Lance Icon Ice Lance if you have 1 charge of Fingers of Frost Icon Fingers of Frost.
> (c)
> 
> I don't know... perhaps wowhead and icy-veins are mistaken...


i mean once you charge up 3 ice lance it doesnt launch it it keep continue to do frost bolt.

----------


## spell19

how can I add in the rotation trinket might of krosus ? Thanks.

----------


## Zazazu

> how can I add in the rotation trinket might of krosus ? Thanks.


Current version cant use items. I'm working at this task.

----------


## spell19

Broken again (((

----------


## muchomachoman

> Broken again (((


Yes not attaching after new patch

Thank you for a quick fix :O

Cheers

----------


## Zazazu

Support 7.2.0 23911

----------


## muchomachoman

Thank you very much mate

Please sent me a pm so I can donate to you for your work 

cheers again

----------


## muchomachoman

Hey mate

Just a small suggestion for the Affliction warlock rotation

I've noticed that a lot of the times the rotation allows agony to drop whilst it continues to cast drain soul , this is a significant dps loss as agony needs to ramp up to 10 to increase the damage so in the end once you cast agony , it should never fall off

Is there any way you can fix this please

as always many thanks for your work

cheers

----------


## ARSCHEKUN

> Hey mate
> 
> Just a small suggestion for the Affliction warlock rotation
> 
> I've noticed that a lot of the times the rotation allows agony to drop whilst it continues to cast drain soul , this is a significant dps loss as agony needs to ramp up to 10 to increase the damage so in the end once you cast agony , it should never fall off
> 
> Is there any way you can fix this please
> 
> as always many thanks for your work
> ...


Yes indeed. I also noticed that it will spam Unstable Affliction until you're out of shards before reapplying DoTs. It stop working for me randomly sometime in a middle of a boss fight. But thank you for your work on this Mr. Creator

----------


## Zazazu

now i cant have warlock. so... i try fix without check.



> Just a small suggestion for the Affliction warlock rotation


i think fixed




> Yes indeed. I also noticed that it will spam Unstable Affliction until you're out of shards before reapplying DoTs. It stop working for me randomly sometime in a middle of a boss fight. But thank you for your work on this Mr. Creator


I think its fix too. About random "stop working" -- i'm need more time for detect problems. In my test all is ok. (I'm tested as tank and if tank stop routine i would have noticed this). Its full stop (with write in log summary result by buff and spells) or "lag" (temporary stopped and resume after few second)?

----------


## ARSCHEKUN

> now i cant have warlock. so... i try fix without check.
> i think fixed
> 
> I think its fix too. About random "stop working" -- i'm need more time for detect problems. In my test all is ok. (I'm tested as tank and if tank stop routine i would have noticed this). Its full stop (with write in log summary result by buff and spells) or "lag" (temporary stopped and resume after few second)?


How and where can I add an additional Unstable Affliction into the rotation. I was looking at the Affliction.cs file but not sure where the edits need to be.

----------


## Zazazu

> How and where can I add an additional Unstable Affliction into the rotation. I was looking at the Affliction.cs file but not sure where the edits need to be.


Y need create own routine. If y change standart routine at next start WoW.CA replace modify routine to standart from server.



> Can i write my own routine?


_Sure. Read this Article (WoW Combat Assister)_

----------


## Sashimiko

I tested today this Aplication but dont work for me. I run assister and it download files then i log on in to wow, then i press Attach key, the Auto Assist dont change, i change Auto Assist manually, but the pj dont do anything, only auto atack, dont use any spell or rotation, the las version of Demon Hunter in the folder is 30 03 2017 My Wow version is 7.2.23911

----------


## Smio

MM hunter keep casting multi shot capping focus. Anyone got a by pass for this to make it cast Marked shot

----------


## Zazazu

> I tested today this Aplication but dont work for me. I run assister and it download files then i log on in to wow, then i press Attach key, the Auto Assist dont change, i change Auto Assist manually, but the pj dont do anything, only auto atack, dont use any spell or rotation, the las version of Demon Hunter in the folder is 30 03 2017 My Wow version is 7.2.23911


Can y show log file (part with connect info. WoW.CA write what same version modules used)? 

Current actual:
FastyGM.DLL	720.23911.0.36
Virgo.DLL	1.0.0.22

If y version files not same -- autoupdate not replaced old files. Check file is locked (or y can delete this .DLL files. WoW.CA download actual files again)

----------


## Zazazu

> MM hunter keep casting multi shot capping focus. Anyone got a by pass for this to make it cast Marked shot


MM hunter cast Multishot only when used AoE mode (2+ targets). Its mean in 8 yards around target present minimum 1 hostile NPC in combat.

----------


## Smio

> MM hunter cast Multishot only when used AoE mode (2+ targets). Its mean in 8 yards around target present minimum 1 hostile NPC in combat.


But I have Marked Shot proc and it keep casting this without vulnerable debuff. Can we turn off the AOE? Or i need to edit my own profile. 
Another question: Does the spell need to be on bar 1? I use Elvui and the rotation doesnt start where my buff are

Thank you for your time

----------


## svantebaksug

Is this 100 % secure to use without getting banned since it only reads memory and don't write to the memory? Sorry for the stupid question but i have no idea about how you get detected/banned. Have used PQR and Honorbuddy and gott banned on a few accounts and want to be 100 % sure so I don't get banned again.  :Smile:

----------


## Zazazu

> But I have Marked Shot proc and it keep casting this without vulnerable debuff. Can we turn off the AOE? Or i need to edit my own profile.


I can put AoE-mode less prio then Single-mode or increase AoE target start. I' not sure its good idea. Current version cant change AoE or Single-mode. So. I put AoE mode after main part Single routine.




> Another question: Does the spell need to be on bar 1? I use Elvui and the rotation doesnt start where my buff are


For work WoW.CA need some hot-keys bindings (and not blocked):
1. Changing active bar (Shift-1/Shift-2... Shift-6 by default). Check its. If active bar is not chenged -- its bad.
2. Check set hotkey for action bar (hotkeys 1,2, 3....0,-,= by default)

Where spell placed -- its not necessary (its can be Bar1 or Bar6). Only be sure WoW.CA can change active bar for this bar.

----------


## Smio

> I can put AoE-mode less prio then Single-mode or increase AoE target start. I' not sure its good idea. Current version cant change AoE or Single-mode. So. I put AoE mode after main part Single routine.
> 
> For work WoW.CA need some hot-keys bindings (and not blocked):
> 1. Changing active bar (Shift-1/Shift-2... Shift-6 by default). Check its. If active bar is not chenged -- its bad.
> 2. Check set hotkey for action bar (hotkeys 1,2, 3....0,-,= by default)
> 
> Where spell placed -- its not necessary (its can be Bar1 or Bar6). Only be sure WoW.CA can change active bar for this bar.


It"s ok I was finding annoying to switch bar but I change my bar 1 place and it"s ok now.
I just customize the rotation and remove multi shot.
I manage to did the mage tower challenge going pure single target

----------


## soulo

its broken again

----------


## muchomachoman

New patch has broken the rotation 

Would you mind updating the offsets when u can 

many thanks

----------


## Zazazu

> its broken again





> New patch has broken the rotation 
> 
> Would you mind updating the offsets when u can 
> 
> many thanks


fixed. Updated for 7.2.0 23937

If you find an error please inform me.

----------


## Kloisen

Blizzard have release a new Update

----------


## pduke78

> Blizzard have release a new Update


What version?

----------


## Zazazu

> Blizzard have release a new Update


lol... its downgrade from 23937 to 23911 (update 23911 > 23937 be around 10 hours ago)

----------


## Kloisen

The new Version are 7.2.0.23937

----------


## Zazazu

> The new Version are 7.2.0.23937


its version is rollback. Current actual 23911.

----------


## Kloisen

Updated for 7.2.0 23937 is a new Version now

----------


## Zazazu

> Updated for 7.2.0 23937 is a new Version now


amazing  :Smile:  Support 7.2.0.23937

----------


## spell19

23911 my version,not work (

----------


## Zazazu

> 23911 my version,not work (


run Battle.net for update wow.

----------


## fragnot

How is this performing @ dps wise?

Is it capable of producing purple logs @ 80'th percentile ?

----------


## spell19

fury warrior low dps 890 gear 430-450k dps solo target  :Frown:

----------


## pduke78

> fury warrior low dps 890 gear 430-450k dps solo target


What dps say Simulationcraft?

----------


## spell19

Simulationcraft say 733k dps 300 sec fight with player skill good.

Talent Reckless Abandon is a big problem.with him, the bot often forgets about skills

Battle Cry\Avatar\Rampage...

----------


## Zazazu

> Simulationcraft say 733k dps 300 sec fight with player skill good.
> 
> Talent Reckless Abandon is a big problem.with him, the bot often forgets about skills
> 
> Battle Cry\Avatar\Rampage...


With talent Reckless Abandon WoW.CA try use Battle Cry with low rage (less 15 or 25 rage depend of talent Carnage)

Before y post i dont have any bad comments about fury. All says is ok. Can y write me y talents for check routine for this talents build?

----------


## spell19

now the best talents are considered Endless Rage\Avatar\Frothing Berserker\Inner Rage\Reckless Abandon
the bot doesn't want to push rampage at 100% rage,there is a big downtime in the press cooldowns.

Fury Warrior DPS Rotation, Cooldowns, and Abilities (Legion 7.2) - World of Warcraft

7.2 Fury Guide & FAQ

Normal rotation

Raging Blow (if Enraged) > Rampage (100 rage) > Raging Blow > Bloodthirst > Furious Slash
Only use Rampage with 100 rage once the Frothing Berserker buff is up, regardless if you're already Enraged or not.



Cooldown rotation

Rampage (100 rage from RA) > Raging Blow > Odyn's Fury > Bloodthirst > Furious Slash
Rampage can be used prior to Battle Cry even with less than 100 rage, to minimize rage waste, since Battle Cry will proc Frothing anyway. However, you should not delay Battle Cry to ensure this happens.
See the Draught of Souls section below for information regarding trinket use.


Ramp -> RB -> OF -> BT -> RB -> FS -> BT -> RB
Increased rage generation from 7.2 traits (Pulse of Battle/Odyn's Glory) can generate enough rage to allow Rampage to be used a second time during Battle Cry, it should be used at the end of Battle Cry, in place of Furious Slash/Bloodthirst. With over 50% haste, through War Machine/etc you'll be able to fit a third Raging Blow.



Execute rotation
Best for short Execute phases, wherein the target is expected to die within a few GCDs, valuing the direct damage of Raging Blow over maintaining Enrage/Frothing Berserker.

Execute > Raging Blow > Bloodthirst


Juggling Frothing Berserker during Execute - Requires Tier 19
Good for longer Execute phases (raid bosses), this rotation is good for maintaining Enrage and Frothing Berserker, though requires a keen sense of timing and buff tracking. Ideally, you want to go into the Execute phase at, or as close as possible to, 100 rage and then rotate:

Execute -> Furious Slash -> Bloodthirst
The idea is to use Execute to drop rage below 100, use Furious Slash to buff Bloodthirst, and then Bloodthirst to generate rage and proc Enrage. Ideally, this will push you back up to 100 rage, however it isn't entirely reliable due to variations in the swing timer; sometimes you won't proc Enrage, sometimes you'll end up at 98 rage instead of 100, etc. Either way, you still continue the rotation by using Execute again, even if Enrage or Frothing are not active. Since Enrage and Frothing Berserker last long enough to cover two cycles, even if they don't proc every time, they should be up more often than not.

When Battle Cry has 10-15s remaining, abandon this rotation and simply spam Execute to drop rage, before using Battle Cry to generate more.



Execute Cooldown rotation

Battle Cry > Bloodthirst (if not enraged) > Execute
Using Battle Cry will generate 100 rage and proc Frothing Berserker, Bloodthirst will proc Enrage if it's not already up, and then spam Execute. Use Bloodthirst to apply Enrage when the buff is down. Odyn's Fury should only be used with <6 stacks of Juggernaut, and if the target is expected to die quickly.
Optional: If the Taste for Blood buff is up, Bloodthirst can be used before Battle Cry, to save having to use Bloodthirst on the first GCD of Battle Cry.

----------


## Zazazu

> now the best talents are considered Endless Rage\Avatar\Frothing Berserker\Inner Rage\Reckless Abandon
> the bot doesn't want to push rampage at 100% rage,there is a big downtime in the press cooldowns.


And what difference with WoW.CA-routine?

My warrior is low ilvl. I'm check dps WoW.CA and SimCraft and DPS same. I'm not sure routine is correct work for hi-ilvl warriors, so... i ask: what routine do wrong.

PS: If y use SimCraft and test at dummi target -- check execute phase is disable (if y warrior cant "kill" dummy), becouse SimCraft calculate execute phase (use Execute), but in fight with dummy y cant swith into execute phase. 
PSS: Check using Flast/Pots/Runes/Eats





> Simulationcraft say 733k dps 300 sec fight with player skill good.


DPS Rankings, Level 110 (Legion 7.2) - Noxxic

Noxxic say 646,032 DPS for 910. SimCraft for 917ilvl fury-war calc 1001916,40. And all top-war got Frenzy instead Inner Rage. So. I need hi-ilvl war  :Smile:

----------


## spell19

> i ask: what routine do wrong.


 was talking about the normal rotation(not execute phase)...

So WoW.CA is gaining fury to 100 and he must click on a rampage,
but for some reason he does it for a very long time.
Dps is increased by 100+, if you did click a rampage...

sorry i use google translator

----------


## Zazazu

> was talking about the normal rotation(not execute phase)...
> So WoW.CA is gaining fury to 100 and he must click on a rampage,
> but for some reason he does it for a very long time.
> Dps is increased by 100+, if you did click a rampage...


Oh. I see. Rampage waiting while buff Enrage ended (if exists).

PS: 

```
Cast Rampage Icon Rampage if Enrage Icon Enrage is absent or at 100 Rage (always cast at 100 rage if using Frothing Berserker Icon Frothing Berserker.
```

 Set like this. For my low-ilvl warrior -- max dps is got higher, but overall dps is smallest.. kek  :Smile:

----------


## spell19

Rotation_AddSpell(ClassSpell.Rampage, new[] {
*Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.Buff, ClassSpell.Buff_Enrage, 0, CriteriaTarget.Me, CriteriaCondtion.NotHave),*
Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.Energy, 0, 100, CriteriaTarget.Me, CriteriaCondtion.Have)
}, "Sink");

not sure this is right,but I've removed the dedicated

for low-ilvl perhaps talent Frothing Berserker is not the best choice(need to use simcraft)

----------


## fragnot

Anyone tried this with a Frost DK ?

----------


## Zazazu

> Rotation_AddSpell(ClassSpell.Rampage, new[] {
> *Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.Buff, ClassSpell.Buff_Enrage, 0, CriteriaTarget.Me, CriteriaCondtion.NotHave),*
> Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.Energy, 0, 100, CriteriaTarget.Me, CriteriaCondtion.Have)
> }, "Sink");
> 
> not sure this is right,but I've removed the dedicated
> 
> for low-ilvl perhaps talent Frothing Berserker is not the best choice(need to use simcraft)


I'm fix standart routine for better indicate cast Rampage and modify in future (got 2 status: use when Enrage Up and use 100Rage).

----------


## soulo

> I'm fix standart routine for better indicate cast Rampage and modify in future (got 2 status: use when Enrage Up and use 100Rage).


 how to remove a skill? or disable a skill usage in the roation? im playing frost mage ans want to disable icy vien so wow ca wont use on trash mob any assist?

----------


## Zazazu

> how to remove a skill? or disable a skill usage in the roation? im playing frost mage ans want to disable icy vien so wow ca wont use on trash mob any assist?


You can disable all burst ability. Press "Using" and uncheck "Use Burst" (or press global hotkey Ctrl+W to switch Enable or Disable burst)

----------


## soulo

> You can disable all burst ability. Press "Using" and uncheck "Use Burst" (or press global hotkey Ctrl+W to switch Enable or Disable burst)


thanks but broken

----------


## muchomachoman

Hi Zazazu

Offsets need to be updated again please, there is been a ninja patch and the bot is broken

many thanks

----------


## excee0d

nice work ty

----------


## Zazazu

> Hi Zazazu
> 
> Offsets need to be updated again please, there is been a ninja patch and the bot is broken
> 
> many thanks


support 7.2.0 24015

----------


## pelia

24.04 all was fine, but from 26.04 I have my problem again. It only uses save, interrupt and some burst. I changed nothing in my panels, so u can see my previous screenshots

----------


## pelia

I have fix for my problem, shift+1-6 for my bars was off. I turn it on and all good now

----------


## Zazazu

> 24.04 all was fine, but from 26.04 I have my problem again. It only uses save, interrupt and some burst. I changed nothing in my panels, so u can see my previous screenshots


Sorry. I did not have access to the Internet. WoW.CA depend from some hotkeys. Like change active bar (default Shift-1...6) and action keys (default 1,2...,0,-,=). This hotkeys must be set (any value. WoW.CA can use hotkey like Ctrl-Shift-Alt-A). Also WoW.CA cant support mouse hotkeys. If y use mouse hotkey set its as prio 2, prio1 set any hotkey for WoW.CA.

----------


## swartgolf

HI i like this very much..sofar great with war arms and feral druid....but druid balance not working...error saying cant find rotation ??? i will try and post a log

----------


## Zazazu

> HI i like this very much..sofar great with war arms and feral druid....but druid balance not working...error saying cant find rotation ??? i will try and post a log


check firewall rules or permission for directory APP_DIR\Dynamics (or y can delete directory Dynamics, WoW.CA download all routine when started). Balance present is latest version.

----------


## swartgolf

Hi any chance we can have some samples of spell button layout per class where spell must be place...sometimes i see it want to goto action bar 6 somehow...not sure why..

----------


## Zazazu

> Hi any chance we can have some samples of spell button layout per class where spell must be place...sometimes i see it want to goto action bar 6 somehow...not sure why..


Check hotkey for activate Bar6 (default Shift-6). If not work -- bind hotkey.

----------


## cwd56

I am having issues keeping the rotation going when Momentum is set as a skill.....am I missing something?

----------


## Zazazu

> I am having issues keeping the rotation going when Momentum is set as a skill.....am I missing something?


Can y explain what y mean?

----------


## swartgolf

Thank you for the info. So it uses Action Bar 1 and 6 for rotations ??? so i must put abilities on bar 1 and 6 for rotations to work ??

----------


## Zazazu

> Thank you for the info. So it uses Action Bar 1 and 6 for rotations ??? so i must put abilities on bar 1 and 6 for rotations to work ??


WoW.CA can used any accessable bars... If spell placed not in Bar1 WoW.CA switch active bar to needed (Bar2-Bar6) and press key with spell (or use hotkey).

----------


## cwd56

> Can y explain what y mean?


Yes, when I am spec'd into momentum, the rotation keeps stopping and I just auto attack, but will randomly cast something sometimes. It acts as though it's hanging up and can't figure out what to do.

----------


## Zazazu

> Yes, when I am spec'd into momentum, the rotation keeps stopping and I just auto attack, but will randomly cast something sometimes. It acts as though it's hanging up and can't figure out what to do.


Perhaps some skill not placed at bar? Or stoping execute when switch in Metamorph phase (when reload configuration sometime got long time friz around few second)...

----------


## swartgolf

Anyone maybe have an raiding war arms spec .cs routine to share please

----------


## jewfro69

the shadow priest rotation is a little off. It isn't using both charges of mind blast if you have the Legendary belt and it casts vampiric touch and shadow ward pain first when it should be casting Mind blast/voidbolt/voidtorent first. Vampiric touch and shadow ward pain should be second to last in the rotation next to mind flay

----------


## pelia

Hi Zazazu! Change kingsbane spell ID for assasination rogues to 192759. 222062 is wrong and bot not see it

----------


## Zazazu

> Hi Zazazu! Change kingsbane spell ID for assasination rogues to 192759. 222062 is wrong and bot not see it


I drew attention to it yesterday, when adaptated rougues routines for 7.2.0. And yes... current rogue routine now not full optimal. I think in next week i'm update WoW.CA for new version with new routines for many classes.

----------


## Zazazu

> the shadow priest rotation is a little off. It isn't using both charges of mind blast if you have the Legendary belt and it casts vampiric touch and shadow ward pain first when it should be casting Mind blast/voidbolt/voidtorent first. Vampiric touch and shadow ward pain should be second to last in the rotation next to mind flay


Put MB before DoT-sections

----------


## Vinshom

This tool is remarkable. So this is passive tool ?

----------


## Kloisen

Hello
Can you build an earthquake when there are many enemies?
Shaman Rota.

----------


## Zazazu

> This tool is remarkable. So this is passive tool ?


yep. WoW.CA not use write in memory. Only key pressed.




> Hello
> Can you build an earthquake when there are many enemies?
> Shaman Rota.


Earthquake is area of effect spell. Now WoW.CA cant calculate where need press mouse and can use earthquake only around player (cast spell in center of screen).

----------


## LinuxGuy

where's the download?

----------


## pelia

> where's the download?


http://gamer.net.ua/wow/ReW.zip

----------


## swartgolf

If you guys have any fury or arms war rotations i can try please let me know..i will leave feedback

----------


## Zazazu

> If you guys have any fury or arms war rotations i can try please let me know..i will leave feedback


what wrong with standart WoW.CA rotation for arms and fury warrior?

----------


## ARSCHEKUN

> what wrong with standart WoW.CA rotation for arms and fury warrior?


Hi, I'm having issue with Affliction rotations. It seem it does not cast Drain Soul after Unstable Affliction sometimes. Also my character just standing there for like 10secs without doing anything sometime. Can you take a look at the rotation or coding when you get a chance please? Here is my log.

----------


## Zazazu

> Hi, I'm having issue with Affliction rotations. It seem it does not cast Drain Soul after Unstable Affliction sometimes. Also my character just standing there for like 10secs without doing anything sometime. Can you take a look at the rotation or coding when you get a chance please? Here is my log.


Ty for log. Im rebuild warlock routines for max dps gains. In few days i'm update some routines

----------


## Ashton187

Couple of problems i've noticed.

With Elvui installed, it'll just randomly start paging through action bars.

Also i constantly keep getting:

[05/21/2017 21:46:26] AutoUpdate: C:\Users\x\Downloads\ReW\Virgo.dll need update!
[05/21/2017 21:46:26] >>> WoW.CA is stoped. Reason: need update 1 file(s).

Which just stops it from working at all. Even a restart doesn't work, i end up having to delete it and extract it again.

----------


## Zazazu

> Couple of problems i've noticed.
> 
> With Elvui installed, it'll just randomly start paging through action bars.
> 
> Also i constantly keep getting:
> 
> [05/21/2017 21:46:26] AutoUpdate: C:\Users\x\Downloads\ReW\Virgo.dll need update!
> [05/21/2017 21:46:26] >>> WoW.CA is stoped. Reason: need update 1 file(s).
> 
> Which just stops it from working at all. Even a restart doesn't work, i end up having to delete it and extract it again.


When WoW.CA need update its mean exists new version modules or routines. Check file permissions (for dll files check file is not locked). If y dont know what -- just delete dll files and folder Dynamics -- next run WoW.CA download latest versions via internet.

----------


## swartgolf

Hi after some research and spending artifact points on weapon and with 3 sockets item and with Maxdps Addon Warrior the app is doing really well and the dps is really nice now..
Busy testing on druid and hunter abit...will leave feedback.

----------


## Zazazu

> Hi after some research and spending artifact points on weapon and with 3 sockets item and with Maxdps Addon Warrior the app is doing really well and the dps is really nice now..
> Busy testing on druid and hunter abit...will leave feedback.


Druid Guardian is well, Boomkin so-so.. Not bad, but i got better routine. About hunter... Now BM hunter is terrible (yep.. i'm confirm this), because not working with pets and pets-ability (not detect pet is die, need MendPet or distance check from pet to target), but i'm already write new routine with this options and i think in few days (whan i check else routines) i', release new version of WoW.CA with improved actions modes.

----------


## ARSCHEKUN

What about MM rotation? I haven't test it out yet myself. But I'm I'm looking forward for your updates. Thank you for your time and work you put in and contribute this awesome program to the forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jalog100

using the fury warrior rotation, and using charge it use odin's fury immediately there should be a melee range check

----------


## xithejokerix

Guardian doesnt seem to be using Pulverize?

----------


## Zazazu

> Guardian doesnt seem to be using Pulverize?


Fixed (for my opinion its useless spell  :Smile:  Rend and Tear better, but its my opinion  :Smile:  My spec for Guardian -- in my opinion this is the optimal spec, but WoW.CA should be able to use all the spells)

----------


## Danniness

Hey Zazazu, Can you please post the build/specs for Feral/Resto druid that you think is best to use. The bot is EPIC !
Thank you

<3<3

----------


## xithejokerix

> Fixed (for my opinion its useless spell  Rend and Tear better, but its my opinion  My spec for Guardian -- in my opinion this is the optimal spec, but WoW.CA should be able to use all the spells)


I feel that the 9% from Pulverize is better than the 6% reduction you get from 3 stacks of Thrash. Once you get Elize's Everlasting Encasement then I would say Rend and Tear would be better since it allowed 10% damage reduction from 5 stacks of Thrash. But to each their own I guess. Either way thank you for the quick fix and keep up the great work. Also a quick side question, any idea why sometimes the program just stops wanting to do the rotation all together and I have to restart and attach and turn it all on again?

----------


## Zazazu

> I feel that the 9% from Pulverize is better than the 6% reduction you get from 3 stacks of Thrash.


It deep tank... Rend&Tear "also increases your damage dealt"  :Smile:  in moderate equipment druid have amazing "tank-points". I think deep tank needed for some uniq events, better get more demage




> Also a quick side question, any idea why sometimes the program just stops wanting to do the rotation all together and I have to restart and attach and turn it all on again?


Some time WoW.CA try check update and its may cause lag.. But check not execute while y in combat...

----------


## Zazazu

> Hey Zazazu, Can you please post the build/specs for Feral/Resto druid that you think is best to use. The bot is EPIC !
> Thank you
> 
> <3<3


Now i'm rebuild all routines for new version WoW.CA. Feral will be rebuild too  :Smile: 
New version bit different (and routine too). In new version all routine build by SimCraft for optimize DPS.

----------


## Kloisen

hello Zazazu

What about the Shaman Restoration Skill?
Are you still programming this?

----------


## swartgolf

Hi Resto can one do LFR en Dung...does it auto heal party members ??

----------


## Zazazu

All heal spec now in progress and checking execute routines.

----------


## xithejokerix

@Zazazu - Is it just me or is the Guardian not using Mark of Ursol ?

----------


## Unknowuser

for some reason it just won't link to my shadow priest, pretty much works on every other class no problem.anybody have any ideas?

----------


## Zazazu

> @Zazazu - Is it just me or is the Guardian not using Mark of Ursol ?


Mark of Ursol reduce magic damage. WoW.CA not have mechanism detecting cast is magic or phisic school.

----------


## Zazazu

> for some reason it just won't link to my shadow priest, pretty much works on every other class no problem.anybody have any ideas?


Send me log file in PM, pls, for detect problem

----------


## palmundo

GREAT WORK!!!!

But i have the issue, when the program takes an action from another actionbar than actionbar 1, then it switches the bar, but does not switch back or to any other bar after that. so eg: it uses bar1 attack, then switches to bar 2 for another attack, and then nothing happens. its trying to use some attack from bar 1 after that but cant switch it back. when i switch it back manually, then it keeps going. could you help me with that?


btw i play ret pala

----------


## Tsanomy

Hi, 

This application is amazing, but i have a problem when i try to modify my rotation as Paladin. I'm trying to add a spell from a specific race, but with your exemple i don't find any solution to make it work:



```

                Rotation_AddSpell(ClassSpell.ArcaneTorrent, new[] {
                    Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.Combopoint, 0, 2, CriteriaTarget.Me, CriteriaCondtion.Have), // Count = count Combopoint/Shards/Runes or anyelse count-resource
                    Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.Level, 0, 1, CriteriaTarget.Me, CriteriaCondtion.Have)
                }); 


```

Can i find a solution to do this ? The spell is displayed on the screen but in grey (so he's like inactive)

----------


## Zazazu

> Hi, 
> 
> This application is amazing, but i have a problem when i try to modify my rotation as Paladin. I'm trying to add a spell from a specific race, but with your exemple i don't find any solution to make it work:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
>                 Rotation_AddSpell(ClassSpell.ArcaneTorrent, new[] {                    Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.Combopoint, 0, 2, CriteriaTarget.Me, CriteriaCondtion.Have), // Count = count Combopoint/Shards/Runes or anyelse count-resource                    Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.Level, 0, 1, CriteriaTarget.Me, CriteriaCondtion.Have)                }); 
> ...


ArcaneTorrent = 155145 

If spell is gray -- WoW.CA can't find spell in spellbook. Perhaps set wrong spell id for ArcaneTorrent (For detect spell id y can use addon idTips or use debug mod WoW.CA and look ActionBar list).

----------


## Zazazu

> GREAT WORK!!!!
> 
> But i have the issue, when the program takes an action from another actionbar than actionbar 1, then it switches the bar, but does not switch back or to any other bar after that. so eg: it uses bar1 attack, then switches to bar 2 for another attack, and then nothing happens. its trying to use some attack from bar 1 after that but cant switch it back. when i switch it back manually, then it keeps going. could you help me with that?
> 
> 
> btw i play ret pala


Not sure understud.. WoW.CA tracking active ActionBar... and when WoW.CA need set Bar2 assister send hotkey to set new bar and press key in Bar2. Y can switch into Bar1, but when need press Bar2 Key2 -- WoW.CA switch back to Bar2 and press Key2

----------


## Vinshom

My Aff lock works great but my WW monk stops and spams Blackout kick, I dont know whats up

----------


## Tsanomy

Your Bot is outdated since 30min, he crash when trying to Attach with Wow..

I can't share you the logs, it's in french and not in english

----------


## Zazazu

> Your Bot is outdated since 30min, he crash when trying to Attach with Wow..
> 
> I can't share you the logs, it's in french and not in english


What version of WoW y started? Actual version 24015. WoW.CA support 24015

----------


## Tsanomy

He's working right now, i don't change anything but it works again, it's all good, it was probably my game who was outdated

----------


## Darkuz

> Not sure understud.. WoW.CA tracking active ActionBar... and when WoW.CA need set Bar2 assister send hotkey to set new bar and press key in Bar2. Y can switch into Bar1, but when need press Bar2 Key2 -- WoW.CA switch back to Bar2 and press Key2


same problem to me when I play ret pala, i also play with monk and it works great.

----------


## Zazazu

> same problem to me when I play ret pala, i also play with monk and it works great.


For not change Active Bars set hotkey for skills into bar3-bar6. Hotkey have more prio then bar-action. If spell have hotkey -- WoW.CA used hotkey. If spell not have hotkey -- switching bars.
I'm re-write keysender module for returning into bar1 (its not optimal and can bit slowly, but its be better for some situations, when player intervene into executing routine)

----------


## Darkuz

> For not change Active Bars set hotkey for skills into bar3-bar6. Hotkey have more prio then bar-action. If spell have hotkey -- WoW.CA used hotkey. If spell not have hotkey -- switching bars.
> I'm re-write keysender module for returning into bar1 (its not optimal and can bit slowly, but its be better for some situations, when player intervene into executing routine)


I got it work now. It's my bad that I use SHIFT+1, 2, 3 ... for my key bindings. Should avoid using SHIFT+1,2 ... since they are default key bindings for switching action bar. Thanks.

----------


## Zazazu

> I got it work now. It's my bad that I use SHIFT+1, 2, 3 ... for my key bindings. Should avoid using SHIFT+1,2 ... since they are default key bindings for switching action bar. Thanks.


Y can set any hotkeys for this actions (Changing active bar). Like Alt-Ctrl-Shift-PgUp -- WoW.CA pressed this hotkey same as Shift-1  :Smile:

----------


## ARSCHEKUN

Hi Zazazu,

I know you're working on some new rotation for some classes. I'm just curious how's the progress going?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## xithejokerix

Hey Zazazu, first of all thank you for the great work you do and keep it up! 
We all love and appreciate your product.

On a side note, on my Beast Master hunter, it seems that if the pet is not out or is already dead, it will just try and spam Kill Command and wont rez or call a pet out. Anything on this?

----------


## Zazazu

> Hey Zazazu, first of all thank you for the great work you do and keep it up! 
> We all love and appreciate your product.
> 
> On a side note, on my Beast Master hunter, it seems that if the pet is not out or is already dead, it will just try and spam Kill Command and wont rez or call a pet out. Anything on this?


I know this problem. Now i'm ready for release new version with correct working with pet. I thin in thin week i'm released new version.

----------


## swartgolf

Hi ...there is no resto druid rotation ???

----------


## Tsanomy

Hello,
This tool is not usefull against other people when they're in the same faction, can this became possible ?
And what are the best addons to optimize the velocity of all spells?

----------


## Zazazu

> Hello,
> This tool is not usefull against other people when they're in the same faction, can this became possible ?


What same? I'm tested in PvP quest -- all work.

----------


## Tsanomy

Oh sorry, i talk about dual in 1v1, when i try it it's like the tool don't know that my target become an enemy

----------


## nirsnd

Question to fury warrior players, does this work well? What % you get on warcraft logs with this?

----------


## Zazazu

I'm not sure all be download correctly. So... New version released, pls download new version. 

*In new version:*
Improve working with pets(check distance, health, spells and some else)Can use items (like potions, but not for all routines, i'm still rewrite routines for many classes)Add some criterias for combats routine and improve combat executionRemove download actual routine. (Its repaire conflict access right for file)Improve routine for huntersTest using multy-routines.

----------


## pelia

> I'm not sure all be download correctly. So... New version released, pls download new version. 
> 
> *In new version:*
> Improve working with pets(check distance, health, spells and some else)Can use items (like potions, but not for all routines, i'm still rewrite routines for many classes)Add some criterias for combats routine and improve combat executionRemove download actual routine. (Its repaire conflict access right for file)Improve routine for huntersTest using multy-routines.


I have this now

----------


## Tsanomy

> I have this now


Same here for me

----------


## Zazazu

y unlock files after unpack? 
and need depend Microsoft redisp 2015 (but wow.ca checked this redisp)

----------


## Tsanomy

Unlock ? what do you mean ?

Your link for Microsoft redisp 2015 is broken... We need what more than your old release to make it work ?

----------


## Zazazu

> Unlock ? what do you mean ?
> 
> Your link for Microsoft redisp 2015 is broken... We need what more than your old release to make it work ?


uch.. update from Microsoft  :Smile:  Redisp

Unlock files. After unpack Windows lock file if downloading from internet and resources not have sertificate (for remove: in file property press button Unlock)

----------


## Tsanomy

Redisp already installed, still not working

And file isn't locked, or i don't find any "lock"

Wait!!! No no it's fine i did unlock all of your files and it work! yeah good i'm going to test what you have done now  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zazazu

> Wait!!! No no it's fine i did unlock all of your files and it work! yeah good i'm going to test what you have done now


Its stupid limitation, which I forget fix all the time

----------


## Tsanomy

> Its stupid limitation, which I forget fix all the time


Yeah no problem ^^, now i'm searching where u have put your rotations if you can guid me a bit, because i have created an acc and i think it's not refreshed yet

----------


## Zazazu

> Yeah no problem ^^, now i'm searching where u have put your rotations if you can guid me a bit, because i have created an acc and i think it's not refreshed yet


All routine download in runtime and not saved into local computer. What y mean not refreshed?

----------


## Tsanomy

I mean that your apps ask for Email and Password, but it say me "Can't validate user" so i don't know what is it ... 
And how can i start a rotation then ? Because i'm trying to activate it by any way but it does nothing in game

Edit: And what does the "Time2Die" button ?

----------


## Zazazu

> I mean that your apps ask for Email and Password, but it say me "Can't validate user" so i don't know what is it ... 
> And how can i start a rotation then ? Because i'm trying to activate it by any way but it does nothing in game
> 
> Edit: And what does the "Time2Die" button ?


Fixed login. 
Actualy, now WoW.CA not needed validate user (its for future, when i'm added improved routines). Anyway -- better be logged  :Smile: 

Time2Die -- its smartly calculation using long cooldowns.Its calculate machanism for know "how target is die" if T2D is shorted -- long CD not used.

----------


## Tsanomy

Ok i see, but i don't know how can you launch the rotation, i'm trying to use the standard rotation for paladin, any tips ?

Same when i try to import my old config for pal ret, all spells with criteria are visible but in game nothing happen

----------


## Zazazu

> Ok i see, but i don't know how can you launch the rotation, i'm trying to use the standard rotation for paladin, any tips ?


I think need start attack....

Just tested. Retri/Proto Paladin work.

----------


## Tsanomy

I was attacking a training dummy in Orgrimmar, so no it don't work as it was working before this update  :Frown:

----------


## Zazazu

> I was attacking a training dummy in Orgrimmar, so no it don't work as it was working before this update


Show me log. I'm tested in Orgrimmar -- all work.

----------


## Tsanomy

Not at the moment, need to sleep for now, thank you for the support see u later  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## xithejokerix

> I'm not sure all be download correctly. So... New version released, pls download new version. 
> 
> *In new version:*
> Improve working with pets(check distance, health, spells and some else)Can use items (like potions, but not for all routines, i'm still rewrite routines for many classes)Add some criterias for combats routine and improve combat executionRemove download actual routine. (Its repaire conflict access right for file)Improve routine for huntersTest using multy-routines.


I'll give it a run over the next couple days and see how things are going. Thanks for the hard work Za.

----------


## xithejokerix

So far I have tested it on my Guardian Druid main and it seems to do well overall but I feel that the bot stops attacking more than it did before. Just out of nowhere it seems it stops doing the rotation and it makes me turn it off and back on again.

----------


## Darkuz

Hi, anyone has working DK rotation, please share. thanks.

----------


## Zazazu

> So far I have tested it on my Guardian Druid main and it seems to do well overall but I feel that the bot stops attacking more than it did before. Just out of nowhere it seems it stops doing the rotation and it makes me turn it off and back on again.


Need more info about "stoping routine" (if any spell stack -- write me about them). I'm played some classes solo and in dangerouse party (LFG) and not noticed this situation.

----------


## Zazazu

> Hi, anyone has working DK rotation, please share. thanks.


Whats wrong with standart routine?

----------


## pelia

Ok, I have tested new WoW CA on my fdk and arogue. This new version is not swithing bars (shift1-6 active) and spam my hotkeys for PvP trinket, pilllar of ice, vendetta and etc, not use obliterate at proc and other

----------


## pelia

and 26297 spell for my arogue whichnot exist in me spellbook or talents
upd this is troll's racial

----------


## Zazazu

> Ok, I have tested new WoW CA on my fdk and arogue. This new version is not swithing bars (shift1-6 active) and spam my hotkeys for PvP trinket, pilllar of ice, vendetta and etc, not use obliterate at proc and other


Assasination Rogue?


```
[13:04:52.9008] +0,660s	Cast "Envenom" *Refresh* [32645] @ "Dummy"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,55%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[13:04:52.1778] +2,921s	Cast "Mutilate" [1329] @ "Dummy"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,70%]	Key: None [ Bar6:3] 
[13:04:49.1879] +3,340s	Cast "Mutilate" [1329] @ "Dummy"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,67%]	Key: None [ Bar6:3] 
[13:04:45.7561] +0,988s	Cast "Rupture" *New* [1943] @ "Dummy"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,85%]	Key: None [ Bar1:4]
```

Just tested. Bars changed. Check hotkey for changing ActiveBar.




> spam my hotkeys for PvP trinket


Standart routine not used trinkets. Pls send me log.

----------


## pelia

> Assasination Rogue?
> 
> 
> ```
> [13:04:52.9008] +0,660s	Cast "Envenom" *Refresh* [32645] @ "Dummy"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,55%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
> [13:04:52.1778] +2,921s	Cast "Mutilate" [1329] @ "Dummy"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,70%]	Key: None [ Bar6:3] 
> [13:04:49.1879] +3,340s	Cast "Mutilate" [1329] @ "Dummy"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,67%]	Key: None [ Bar6:3] 
> [13:04:45.7561] +0,988s	Cast "Rupture" *New* [1943] @ "Dummy"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,85%]	Key: None [ Bar1:4]
> ```
> ...


Ok. Here is a video http://puu.sh/wgUVM/8214d621ba.avi
Here is a log http://puu.sh/wgUWz/79cbe02284.txt
As u see it spam "C" bind for Vendetta, but there is Blind bind for this button


```
[06/11/2017 13:47:12] Start new combat
[06/11/2017 13:47:13] New target "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий" [Creature-0-3061-1220-18553-92165-00003C3474] Combat: 1,5000 Bound: 0,4500 Distance: 2,5702
[06/11/2017 13:47:13] 	Cast "Гаррота" [703] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,97%]	Key: None [ Bar3:9; CatBar:1] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:14] +0,758s	Cast "Расправа" *!Rupture* [1329] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 100,00%]	Key: None [ Bar3:10] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:14] +0,092s	Cast "Расправа" *!Rupture* [1329] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 100,00%]	Key: None [ Bar3:10] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:15] +0,688s	Cast "Рваная рана" *New* [1943] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,68%]	Key: None [ Bar3:11] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:15] +0,110s	Cast "Рваная рана" *New* [1943] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,55%]	Key: None [ Bar3:11] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:18] +2,160s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,32%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:18] +0,696s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,15%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:19] +0,062s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 100,00%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:19] +0,070s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 100,00%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:19] +0,110s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 100,00%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:19] +0,067s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 100,00%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:19] +0,088s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 100,00%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:19] +0,062s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 100,00%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:19] +0,072s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 100,00%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:20] +0,112s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 100,00%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:20] +0,067s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 100,00%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:20] +0,075s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 100,00%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:20] +0,071s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 100,00%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:20] +0,067s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 100,00%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:20] +0,063s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,93%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:20] +0,075s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,93%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:20] +0,067s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,93%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:21] +0,068s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,93%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:21] +0,064s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,93%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:21] +0,111s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,93%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:21] +0,093s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,93%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:21] +0,088s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,93%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:21] +0,117s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,93%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:21] +0,124s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:22] +0,077s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:22] +0,097s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,74%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:22] +0,059s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,74%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:22] +0,192s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,74%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:22] +0,072s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,74%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:23] +0,078s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,74%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:23] +0,084s	Cast "Вендетта" [79140] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,74%]	Key: C [ Bar6:7] 
[06/11/2017 13:47:23] Combat leave
[06/11/2017 13:47:23] Fight time: 00m:10s:450ms
```

----------


## Zazazu

> Ok. Here is a video http://puu.sh/wgUVM/8214d621ba.avi
> Here is a log http://puu.sh/wgUWz/79cbe02284.txt
> As u see it spam "C" bind for Vendetta, but there is Blind bind for this button


C is rus or eng? WoW.CA understud only eng hotkeys...
Wait... i think understud when problems...

----------


## pelia

> C is rus or eng? WoW.CA understud only eng hotkeys...


English and Russian C are in the same button. Another bind are use English buttons, so I think its English. Wow use only english buttons.
Here is log from my fdk, and the same problem with C and shift+C


```
[06/11/2017 12:46:12] Start new combat
[06/11/2017 12:46:12] New target "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий" [Creature-0-3895-1159-4088-87318-00003D1134] Combat: 1,5000 Bound: 0,4500 Distance: 3,2953
[06/11/2017 12:46:12] 	Cast "Воющий ветер" [49184] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,58%]	Key: None [ Bar1:7] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:13] +0,907s	Cast "Беспощадность зимы" [196770] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 98,43%]	Key: None [ Bar3:1; Bar5:1] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:13] +0,077s	Cast "Беспощадность зимы" [196770] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 98,43%]	Key: None [ Bar3:1; Bar5:1] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:13] +0,079s	Cast "Беспощадность зимы" [196770] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 98,43%]	Key: None [ Bar3:1; Bar5:1] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:14] +0,746s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 97,32%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:14] +0,068s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 97,32%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:14] +0,060s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 97,32%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:15] +0,057s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 97,32%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:15] +0,058s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 96,38%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:15] +0,058s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 96,38%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:15] +0,063s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 96,38%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:15] +0,058s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 96,38%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:15] +0,060s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 96,38%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:15] +0,059s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 96,38%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:15] +0,066s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 96,38%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:15] +0,060s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 96,38%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:16] +0,058s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 95,11%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:16] +0,060s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 95,11%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:16] +0,060s	Cast "Истребление" [207256] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 94,10%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:16] +0,059s	Cast "Истребление" [207256] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 94,10%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:16] +0,058s	Cast "Ледяной удар" [49143] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 94,10%]	Key: None [ Bar1:3] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:17] +0,961s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 87,42%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:17] +0,068s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 87,42%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:17] +0,061s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 90,05%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:17] +0,073s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 90,05%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:17] +0,060s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 90,05%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:17] +0,059s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 90,05%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:18] +0,068s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 90,05%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:18] +0,066s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 90,05%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:18] +0,081s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 90,05%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:18] +0,080s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 88,95%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:18] +0,068s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 88,95%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:18] +0,069s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 88,95%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:18] +0,091s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 88,75%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:18] +0,069s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 88,75%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:19] +0,088s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 88,75%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:19] +0,077s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 88,75%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:19] +0,071s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 87,65%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:19] +0,098s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 87,65%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:19] +0,070s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 87,65%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:19] +0,098s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 87,65%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:20] +0,071s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 87,65%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:20] +0,070s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 87,12%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:20] +0,070s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 87,12%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:20] +0,073s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 87,12%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:20] +0,084s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 86,70%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:20] +0,075s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 86,70%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:20] +0,073s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 86,70%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:20] +0,071s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 86,70%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:21] +0,084s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 86,70%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:21] +0,086s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 86,70%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:21] +0,108s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,87%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:21] +0,066s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,87%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:21] +0,089s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,87%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:21] +0,080s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,87%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:21] +0,068s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,87%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:21] +0,070s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,87%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:22] +0,069s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,87%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:22] +0,085s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 84,64%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:22] +0,058s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 84,23%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:22] +0,061s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 84,03%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:22] +0,085s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 84,03%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:22] +0,059s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 84,03%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:22] +0,136s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,89%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:22] +0,056s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,89%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:23] +0,058s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,89%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:23] +0,056s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,89%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:23] +0,062s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,89%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:23] +0,059s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,89%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:23] +0,068s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,89%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:23] +0,057s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,89%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:23] +0,061s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,89%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:23] +0,058s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,89%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:23] +0,059s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,89%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:23] +0,059s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,89%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:24] +0,058s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,33%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:24] +0,060s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,33%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:24] +0,059s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine x1* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,33%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:24] +0,060s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,33%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:24] +0,059s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,13%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:24] +0,062s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,13%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:24] +0,061s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,13%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:24] +0,060s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,13%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:24] +0,059s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,13%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:25] +0,058s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,13%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:25] +0,060s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,13%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:25] +0,060s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 85,13%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:25] +0,060s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 84,45%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:26] +1,044s	Cast "Воющий ветер" [49184] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 74,58%]	Key: None [ Bar1:7] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:26] +0,066s	Cast "Воющий ветер" [49184] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 74,39%]	Key: None [ Bar1:7] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:26] +0,071s	Cast "Воющий ветер" [49184] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 74,39%]	Key: None [ Bar1:7] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:27] +1,056s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 67,48%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:27] +0,070s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 67,48%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:28] +0,068s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 67,48%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:28] +0,074s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 66,30%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:28] +0,067s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 66,30%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:28] +0,106s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 66,30%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:28] +0,089s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 66,13%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:28] +0,093s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 66,13%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:28] +0,069s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 66,13%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:28] +0,069s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 66,13%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:29] +0,071s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 66,13%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:29] +0,070s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 66,13%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:29] +0,103s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 66,13%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:29] +0,077s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 66,13%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:29] +0,069s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 66,13%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:29] +0,070s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 66,13%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:29] +0,070s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 65,64%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:29] +0,139s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 65,64%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:30] +0,105s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 65,64%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:30] +0,061s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 65,64%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:30] +0,059s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 65,64%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:30] +0,056s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 65,64%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:30] +0,061s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 65,46%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:30] +0,058s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 65,46%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:30] +0,061s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 65,46%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:30] +0,057s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 65,46%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:31] +1,031s	Cast "Воющий ветер" [49184] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 60,02%]	Key: None [ Bar1:7] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:32] +0,059s	Cast "Воющий ветер" [49184] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 60,02%]	Key: None [ Bar1:7] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:32] +0,059s	Cast "Воющий ветер" [49184] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 59,84%]	Key: None [ Bar1:7] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:32] +0,061s	Cast "Воющий ветер" [49184] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 59,84%]	Key: None [ Bar1:7] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:33] +0,951s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 49,82%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:33] +0,063s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 52,45%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:33] +0,061s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 52,45%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:33] +0,073s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 52,45%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:33] +0,070s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 52,45%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:33] +0,077s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 51,94%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:33] +0,069s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 51,94%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:34] +0,079s	Cast "Беспощадность зимы" [196770] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 51,94%]	Key: None [ Bar3:1; Bar5:1] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:34] +0,655s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 50,79%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:35] +0,070s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 50,79%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:35] +0,069s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 50,79%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:36] +1,088s	Cast "Ледяной удар" [49143] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 41,70%]	Key: None [ Bar1:3] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:36] +0,069s	Cast "Ледяной удар" [49143] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 41,70%]	Key: None [ Bar1:3] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:37] +1,017s	Cast "Ледяной удар" [49143] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 33,06%]	Key: None [ Bar1:3] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:37] +0,066s	Cast "Ледяной удар" [49143] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 33,06%]	Key: None [ Bar1:3] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:39] +1,649s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 30,55%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:39] +0,060s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 30,55%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:39] +0,067s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 30,55%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:39] +0,058s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 30,38%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:39] +0,062s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 30,38%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:40] +0,058s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 29,87%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:40] +0,064s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 29,87%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:40] +0,059s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 29,87%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:40] +0,076s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 28,17%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:40] +0,060s	Cast "Уничтожение" *KillingMachine* [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 28,17%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:41] +1,054s	Cast "Усиление рунического оружия" [47568] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 18,50%]	Key: None [ Bar5:3] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:41] +0,081s	Cast "Ледяной удар" [49143] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 18,50%]	Key: None [ Bar1:3] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:41] +0,112s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 18,50%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:42] +0,074s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 18,33%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:42] +0,885s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 9,19%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:43] +0,070s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 8,67%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:43] +0,074s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 8,67%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:43] +0,067s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 8,67%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:43] +0,071s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 8,67%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:43] +0,074s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 7,63%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:43] +0,099s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 7,63%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:43] +0,072s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 7,63%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:43] +0,069s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 9,89%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:44] +0,073s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 9,89%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:44] +0,076s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 9,89%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:44] +0,101s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 9,89%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:44] +0,070s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 9,89%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:44] +0,072s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 9,89%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:44] +0,102s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 8,11%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:44] +0,073s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 8,11%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:44] +0,086s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 8,11%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:45] +0,070s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 8,11%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:45] +0,078s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 7,66%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:45] +0,077s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 7,66%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:45] +0,073s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 7,66%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:45] +0,071s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 7,66%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:45] +0,059s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 7,66%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:45] +0,063s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 7,66%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:45] +0,058s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 7,48%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:45] +0,066s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 7,48%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:46] +0,080s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 7,48%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:46] +0,060s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 7,48%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:46] +0,059s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 6,96%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:46] +0,058s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 6,96%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:46] +0,060s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 6,96%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:46] +0,060s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 6,96%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:46:46] +0,058s	Cast "Уничтожение" [49020] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 6,96%]	Key: Shift-C [ Bar6:8] 
[06/11/2017 12:47:03] Detach
[06/11/2017 12:47:03] Detaching done
```

----------


## pelia

All ok now with my rogue, thanks!

----------


## Zazazu

> English and Russian C are in the same button. Another bind are use English buttons, so I think its English. Wow use only english buttons.
> Here is log from my fdk, and the same problem with C and shift+C
> 
> 
> ```
> [06/11/2017 12:46:12] Start new combat
> [06/11/2017 12:46:12] New target "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий" [Creature-0-3895-1159-4088-87318-00003D1134] Combat: 1,5000 Bound: 0,4500 Distance: 3,2953
> [06/11/2017 12:46:12] 	Cast "Воющий ветер" [49184] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,58%]	Key: None [ Bar1:7] 
> [06/11/2017 12:46:13] +0,907s	Cast "Беспощадность зимы" [196770] @ "Тренировочный манекен покорителя подземелий"	[HP: 100,00% > 98,43%]	Key: None [ Bar3:1; Bar5:1] 
> ...


Fixed. My bad: wrong assing hotkey to bars button (using +1 and pressed via hotkey wrong spell (+1 from bar position), but all ok without using hotkeys)

----------


## ZapRowsdower

Is the intent to go for a paid version of this clicker? Can you please address this prior to releasing updates so people don't update something that will require a "log in". 

Nothing worse than oh... I updated this for you guys... now you have to pay me for it.

----------


## nirsnd

Demon hunter doesn't use Annihilation and Death Sweep when in Metamorphosis form.

----------


## wickdlain

it keep changing my bars

----------


## Zazazu

> Demon hunter doesn't use Annihilation and Death Sweep when in Metamorphosis form.


Fixed. (hope i'm did not break something else  :Smile:  )

----------


## Zazazu

> Is the intent to go for a paid version of this clicker? Can you please address this prior to releasing updates so people don't update something that will require a "log in". 
> 
> Nothing worse than oh... I updated this for you guys... now you have to pay me for it.


Hmmm.. i think it's good idea! Thank you, Zap!

----------


## xithejokerix

Hey Za, using the bot on the Beast Master Hunter and on occasion the bot still seems to be trying to spam Kill Command even though its on cooldown?

----------


## Zazazu

> Hey Za, using the bot on the Beast Master Hunter and on occasion the bot still seems to be trying to spam Kill Command even though its on cooldown?


What? KillCommand never spaming when on cooldown. Spaming when pet die or pet not in combat-range -- it was, but in new version working with pet is well. Y can try it  :Smile:

----------


## yavieron

Hello guys, this program only reads memory so is it safe to use? I tried it out on my other account and it is awesome but im afraid of using it on the main account. thank you  :Smile:

----------


## Zazazu

> Hello guys, this program only reads memory so is it safe to use? I tried it out on my other account and it is awesome but im afraid of using it on the main account. thank you


Yep. Only read memory. Without write or any hooks/modify client.

----------


## Darkuz

> Whats wrong with standart routine?


Hi Zazazu,

Most of routines work pretty well and thanks for your sharing. But with DK routine, I don't khow why but my DK does nothing.

Thanks

----------


## ARSCHEKUN

> Hey Za, using the bot on the Beast Master Hunter and on occasion the bot still seems to be trying to spam Kill Command even though its on cooldown?


Hi, how did you get it to work? I updated to the new version but no luck. It just sit there after I attached it and turned auto assist :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zazazu

> Hi Zazazu,
> 
> Most of routines work pretty well and thanks for your sharing. But with DK routine, I don't khow why but my DK does nothing.
> 
> Thanks


What kind DK? Send me log pls.

----------


## Zazazu

> Hi, how did you get it to work? I updated to the new version but no luck. It just sit there after I attached it and turned auto assist :/


Send me log. I cant view y monitor  :Smile:

----------


## Zazazu

Peoples, realy. How i can understud what is wrong, if y not send me log? 99% errors its wrong update (old version) or routine error (in new version). But i cant check all spec for all classes. I try optimized all classes, but its sooooooo long.

----------


## xithejokerix

Zazazu - The bot is attached, the auto assist is on and it shows the list of moves that it will do for the rotation. But it doesnt do anything. I start fighting and it just stands there. I closed it and opened it again and it still just stands there. I deleted it, unzipped a new copy of the bot and it still just stands there. Guardian druid doing nothing all of a sudden. It does this all the time randomly. Just wont work all of a sudden. Then later I will be in a different zone and it will work again. It makes no sense.

----------


## xithejokerix

It looks like the WoW.CA client doesnt see that I have an enemy targeted. Just shows my character in it.

Edit: Confirmed that seems to be what was happening. WoW.CA wasnt showing any targets. I restarted WoW and the client and now it shows Targets again and the rotation works. From time to time it stops seeing targets.

----------


## xithejokerix

More testing on the Hunter. Seems the hunter doesnt use mend pet or revive when the pet dies?

Edit: Wasn't bound. I'm an idiot. <3

----------


## xithejokerix

It also seems to not like switching characters. Went from the hunter to the druid and queued for a heroic with a bud. Got into the heroic and the bot wouldnt show me or my target at all. Tried restarting bot. No go. Only thing that fixed it was restarting WoW and then restarting the bot.

----------


## xithejokerix

> It looks like the WoW.CA client doesnt see that I have an enemy targeted. Just shows my character in it.
> 
> Edit: Confirmed that seems to be what was happening. WoW.CA wasnt showing any targets. I restarted WoW and the client and now it shows Targets again and the rotation works. From time to time it stops seeing targets.



Seems to happen after entering a dungeon from a queue as well as randomly throughout a dungeon from time to time. It's like it just doesn't see any targets.

----------


## Zazazu

> It also seems to not like switching characters. Went from the hunter to the druid and queued for a heroic with a bud. Got into the heroic and the bot wouldnt show me or my target at all. Tried restarting bot. No go. Only thing that fixed it was restarting WoW and then restarting the bot.


Any logs? I cant detect problem without logs....

Upd: in your case pls use Debug mode WoW.CA and press SubMenu "Radar" for list objects and send me log in private message

----------


## xithejokerix

> Any logs? I cant detect problem without logs....
> 
> Upd: in your case pls use Debug mode WoW.CA and press SubMenu "Radar" for list objects and send me log in private message




Sent some info your way via PM.

----------


## laptopmenace

Looks like we need an update  :Smile:

----------


## Zazazu

> Looks like we need an update


Srry, EU servers still 7.2.0

----------


## Overload777

Is it possible that there is a framework-detection-problem?
Cause it tells me to install visual c++ redistributable 2015, despite the fact that i have 2017 installed (which essentially replaces 2015 and makes it impossible to reinstall 2015^^)

----------


## soulo

yea we need an update

----------


## Zazazu

Support 7.2.5 24330

If you have any error due execute programms -- send me log, pls.

----------


## Kloisen

Ich have Problem with Targed. 
He does not target all targets and he don't fight

[19:27:03.1696] [188389]	{Face}	Flammenschock	Key: None [Bar1:7]	Cast: 0 [6000] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1696] [8042]	{Face}	Erdschock	Key: None [Bar1:5]	Cast: 0 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1691] [188389]	{Face}	Flammenschock	Key: None [Bar1:7]	Cast: 0 [6000] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1691] [196840]	{Face}	Frostschock	Key: None [Bar6:1]	Cast: 0 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1691] [188196]	{Face}	Blitzschlag	Key: None [Bar1:8]	Cast: 2000 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1686] [188443]	{Face}	Kettenblitzschlag	Key: None [Bar1:3]	Cast: 2000 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1686] [114074]	{Face}	Lavastrahl	Key: None [None]	Cast: 2000 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1681] [188443]	{Face}	Kettenblitzschlag *Stormkeeper*	Key: None [Bar1:3]	Cast: 2000 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1681] [188196]	{Face}	Blitzschlag *Stormkeeper*	Key: None [Bar1:8]	Cast: 2000 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1681] [51505]	{Face}	Lavaeruption	Key: None [Bar1:6]	Charges: 1536	Cast: 2000 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1676] [51505]	{Face}	Lavaeruption	Key: None [Bar1:6]	Charges: 1536	Cast: 2000 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1676] [205495]	{Any}	Sturmhüter	Key: None [Bar1:11]	Cast: 1500 [60000] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..3,402823E+38
[19:27:03.1671] [205495]	{Any}	Sturmhüter *@Ascendance*	Key: None [Bar1:11]	Cast: 1500 [60000] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..3,402823E+38
[19:27:03.1671] [51505]	{Face}	Lavaeruption *ElementalFocus*	Key: None [Bar1:6]	Charges: 1536	Cast: 2000 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1671] [51505]	{Face}	Lavaeruption *ElementalFocus*	Key: None [Bar1:6]	Charges: 1536	Cast: 2000 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1666] [8042]	{Face}	Erdschock *x86*	Key: None [Bar1:5]	Cast: 0 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1666] [210714]	{Face}	Eisfuror	Key: None [None]	Cast: 2000 [30000] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1661] [51505]	{Face}	Lavaeruption *LavaSurge*	Key: None [Bar1:6]	Charges: 1536	Cast: 2000 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1661] [51505]	{Face}	Lavaeruption *LavaSurge*	Key: None [Bar1:6]	Charges: 1536	Cast: 2000 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1656] [51490]	{Any}	Gewitter	Key: None [None]	Cast: 0 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..3,402823E+38
[19:27:03.1656] [188443]	{Face}	Kettenblitzschlag *Stormkeeper*	Key: None [Bar1:3]	Cast: 2000 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1656] [188196]	{Face}	Blitzschlag *Stormkeeper*	Key: None [Bar1:8]	Cast: 2000 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1651] [8042]	{Face}	Erdschock *x92*	Key: None [Bar1:5]	Cast: 0 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1651] [196840]	{Face}	Frostschock *400%*	Key: None [Bar6:1]	Cast: 0 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1646] [117014]	{Face}	Elementarschlag	Key: None [Bar1:9]	Cast: 2000 [12000] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1646] [188389]	{Face}	Flammenschock *New*	Key: None [Bar1:7]	Cast: 0 [6000] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1641] [188389]	{Face}	Flammenschock *[email protected]*	Key: None [Bar1:7]	Cast: 0 [6000] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1641] [57994]	{Face}	Windstoß	Key: None [Bar1:10]	Cast: 0 [12000] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..30
[19:27:03.1641] [114050]	{Any}	Aszendenz	Key: None [Bar1:12]	Cast: 0 [180000] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..3,402823E+38
[19:27:03.1636] [192249]	{Any}	Sturmelementar	Key: None [None]	Cast: 0 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1636] [198067]	{Any}	Feuerelementar	Key: None [Bar6:6]	Cast: 0 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1631] [16166]	{Any}	Elementarbeherrschung	Key: None [None]	Cast: 0 [120000] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..3,402823E+38
[19:27:03.1631] [210643]	{Any}	Totembeherrschung	Key: None [None]	Cast: 0 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1631] [8004]	{Any}	Heilende Woge	Key: None [Bar6:2]	Cast: 1500 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..40
[19:27:03.1626] [108271]	{Any}	Astralverschiebung	Key: None [Bar6:4]	Cast: 0 [90000] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..3,402823E+38
[19:27:03.1626] [5512]	{Any}	Gesundheitsstein	Key: None [None]	SpellCD: 6262	Cast: 0 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..3,402823E+38
[19:27:03.1621] [69041]	{Face}	Raketenbeschuss	Key: None [None]	Cast: 0 [90000] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..30
[19:27:03.1621] [26297]	{Any}	Berserker	Key: None [None]	Cast: 0 [180000] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..3,402823E+38
[19:27:03.1616] [20572]	{Any}	Kochendes Blut	Key: None [None]	Cast: 0 [120000] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..3,402823E+38
[19:27:03.1591] Loading routine "Elemental.SR" successfully.
[19:27:02.4870] Set assisting for Shaman_Elemental
[19:27:02.4825] Threads is started
[19:27:02.4785] Starting threads...
[19:27:02.4785] WoW localization: deDE
[19:27:02.4635] Rebase Me 7B54BC08 from 0
[19:27:01.9430] Atatched HWND: Int: 133228 [133194] Hex: 2086C [2084A], ProcID: 9560
[19:27:01.9404] Start in debug mode False
Check autoupdate
[19:26:53.4158] Key 67d2c5c80831afe700616fbd81218c1b51597701 is OK
[19:26:53.1882] Validate key: 67d2c5c80831afe700616fbd81218c1b51597701
[19:26:53.1197] Config Version: cfg.5 Actual: cfg.5
[19:26:53.1162] Resources is loaded
[19:26:53.1112] Loading resource <Items.db>
[19:26:53.1107] Loading resource <Items.Images>
[19:26:53.1102] Loading resource <Spells.Images>
[19:26:52.7458] Loading resource <Specs.Images>
[19:26:52.6978] Loading resource <Classes.Images>
[19:26:52.6968] System.Core	4.0.0.0
[19:26:52.6963] System.Xml	4.0.0.0
[19:26:52.6963] System.Xml.Linq	4.0.0.0
[19:26:52.6963] System.Configuration	4.0.0.0
[19:26:52.6958] System.Drawing	4.0.0.0
[19:26:52.6958] VirgoGM	1.0.6373.38321
[19:26:52.6958] System	4.0.0.0
[19:26:52.6953] System.Windows.Forms	4.0.0.0
[19:26:52.6953] mscorlib	4.0.0.0
[19:26:52.6948] Used libs:
[19:26:52.6943] [X86]	VirgoGM.DLL	1.0.6374.32344
[19:26:52.6938] [X86]	Virgo.DLL	2.0.1.33
[19:26:52.6938] [X86]	ReW.exe	1.0.0.0
[19:26:52.6933] Name: ReW.exe
[19:26:52.6933] CommonVersion: 4.0.30319.42000
[19:26:52.6933] OS: Microsoft Windows NT 6.2.9200.0
[19:26:52.6823] WoW_Platform: 32
[19:26:52.6818] WriteToFile: True

----------


## inrente

He only my paladin buffs on me ore the mobs

----------


## Tsanomy

Hello, i have a problem to launch WoW.CA, when he want to Auto update, it doesn't work Virgo.dll is set to 0Ko so he can't find it and can't start properly..

----------


## Zazazu

> Hello, i have a problem to launch WoW.CA, when he want to Auto update, it doesn't work Virgo.dll is set to 0Ko so he can't find it and can't start properly..


Unlock WoW.CA files, pls. And check MS redist 2015 is setup

----------


## Zazazu

> He only my paladin buffs on me ore the mobs


Can you bless "Großer Segen der Könige" manual? If bless on y character exists routine work?

----------


## Zazazu

> Ich have Problem with Targed. 
> He does not target all targets and he don't fight


Not sure uderstud. WoW.CA dont show you target in self window? Or WoW.CA not targeting in WoW?

----------


## Tsanomy

> Unlock WoW.CA files, pls. And check MS redist 2015 is setup


I did unlock WoW.CA and MS redist is already installed... another idea ?

Virgo.dll is EMPTY btw

----------


## Zazazu

> I did unlock WoW.CA and MS redist is already installed... another idea ?
> 
> Virgo.dll is EMPTY btw


Empty? Zero-length? Ofcourse not started. But why, perhaps permission check.... Delete Virgo.dll and VirgoGM.dll and start WoW.CA agains for get new versions.

----------


## Tsanomy

> Delete Virgo.dll and VirgoGM.dll and start WoW.CA agains for get new versions.



files deleted, VirgoGM.dll downloaded, but Virgo.dll not... why ?  :Frown: 

Maybe can you give me the new Virgo.dll ? It will be faster no ?

----------


## Zazazu

> files deleted, VirgoGM.dll downloaded, but Virgo.dll not... why ? 
> 
> Maybe can you give me the new Virgo.dll ? It will be faster no ?


Redownload pls full new version.

----------


## Zazazu

> Is it possible that there is a framework-detection-problem?
> Cause it tells me to install visual c++ redistributable 2015, despite the fact that i have 2017 installed (which essentially replaces 2015 and makes it impossible to reinstall 2015^^)


Remove check redisp. Redownload pls full new version.

----------


## cordes96

> Is it possible that there is a framework-detection-problem?
> Cause it tells me to install visual c++ redistributable 2015, despite the fact that i have 2017 installed (which essentially replaces 2015 and makes it impossible to reinstall 2015^^)


Uninstall 2017 and install 2015 and it'll work fine im pretty sure you can install 2017 on top of that

----------


## Tsanomy

Okay full new version installed and launched correctly.

But Now rotation not working --> WoW.CA don't cast any spell 

Logs: [22:36:56.9770] Casting log
[22:36:56.9770] Fight time: 00m:14s:009ms
[22:36:56.9765] Combat leave
[22:36:42.9675] Start new combat
[22:36:28.1760] Line number 29, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'DivineShield' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;

Line number 33, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'Buff_Forbearance' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;

Line number 37, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'Buff_Forbearance' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;

Line number 41, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'Buff_Forbearance' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;

Line number 50, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'WordOfGlory' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;

Line number 53, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'GreaterBlessingOfKings' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;

Line number 58, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'Debuff_Judgment' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;

Line number 59, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'WakeOfAshes' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;

Line number 66, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'Debuff_Judgment' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;

Line number 67, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'WakeOfAshes' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;

Line number 73, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'Debuff_Judgment' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;

Line number 91, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'Buff_DivinePurpose' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;

Line number 99, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'Buff_DivinePurpose' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;

Line number 102, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'Buff_DivinePurpose' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;

Line number 103, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'JusticarsVengeance' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;

Line number 106, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'Buff_DivinePurpose' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;

Line number 109, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'Buff_BladeOfWrath' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;

Line number 114, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'Buff_BladeOfWrath' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;

Line number 118, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'Debuff_Judgment' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;

Line number 131, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'JusticarsVengeance' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;

Line number 135, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'JusticarsVengeance' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;

Line number 139, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'Consecration' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;

Line number 154, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'JusticarsVengeance' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;

Line number 155, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'BladeOfJustice' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;



Addons actives: Recount and DBM 

And now how can i fix this please?

----------


## Wnyo

Hi Zazazu, first I would like to congratulate your work  :Wink: 

Recently installed the current version and I really liked the new changes.

But I have a hard time creating my own spin and save to be able to use another time.

I refer to this update :

"2017-06-10 New version released, pls download new version:
Improve working with pets(check distance, health, spells and some else)
Can use items (like potions, but not for all routines, i'm still rewrite routines for many classes)
Add some criterias for combats routine and improve combat execution
Remove download actual routine. (Its repaire conflict access right for file)
Improve routine for hunters
Test using multy-routines.

Depend: Microsoft Redisp 2015"


I can't change the existing rotation (default).

If you can do that, could leave the step by step of how to create, save and load the rotation created?



thx ^^

----------


## Zazazu

> Hi Zazazu, first I would like to congratulate your work 
> 
> I can't change the existing rotation (default).
> 
> If you can do that, could leave the step by step of how to create, save and load the rotation created?
> 
> thx ^^


Y can load routine from file and upload to the server. Then routine saved to server you (or other ppl) can access to this routine. In short future i'm personaly access to own routine.

----------


## spell19

signed up on the website http://www.gamer.net.ua/

when I enter the password\username from the site in the program that says cant validate user......
the button autoassist is not available...

----------


## Kloisen

I discovered a new problem with the Elemental Shaman.
He always wants to cast spells that already have a cooldown. 
This includes elementary impact and wind blast. 
He wants to press the button all the time, while she's just cooling down. 
So he stops any fight action.

----------


## pelia

Yep. Problem from guy upper is real (idk any about shaman, but I guess it based on cooldon system). My assasination rogue and my frost death knight sometimes spam their save buttons, this happens when I finish one combat with low hp (save in cd) and then fast start new combat (save still have cd). Sorry, no logs.

----------


## soulo

An issue that im having is i have to re launch WOW each time to use wow CA. Sometime it attach but cannot do the auto assist

[06/16/2017 00:23:07] WriteToFile: True
[06/16/2017 00:23:07] WoW_Platform: 32
[06/16/2017 00:23:07] OS: Microsoft Windows NT 6.2.9200.0
[06/16/2017 00:23:07] CommonVersion: 4.0.30319.42000
[06/16/2017 00:23:07] Name: ReW.exe
[06/16/2017 00:23:07] ReW.exe 1.0.0.0	[1.0.0.0]
[06/16/2017 00:23:07] Virgo.DLL 2.0.1.43	[2.0.1.43]
[06/16/2017 00:23:07] VirgoGM.DLL 725.24330.1.9	[1.0.6376.3773]
[06/16/2017 00:23:07] Used libs:
[06/16/2017 00:23:07] mscorlib 4.7.2098.0 built by: NET47REL1LAST	[4.0.0.0]
[06/16/2017 00:23:07] System.Windows.Forms 4.7.2094.0 built by: NET47REL1LAST	[4.0.0.0]
[06/16/2017 00:23:07] System 4.7.2093.0 built by: NET47REL1LAST	[4.0.0.0]
[06/16/2017 00:23:07] VirgoGM 725.24330.1.9	[1.0.6376.3773]
[06/16/2017 00:23:07] System.Drawing 4.7.2046.0 built by: NET47REL1	[4.0.0.0]
[06/16/2017 00:23:07] System.Configuration 4.7.2046.0 built by: NET47REL1	[4.0.0.0]
[06/16/2017 00:23:07] System.Xml.Linq 4.7.2046.0 built by: NET47REL1	[4.0.0.0]
[06/16/2017 00:23:07] System.Xml 4.7.2046.0 built by: NET47REL1	[4.0.0.0]
[06/16/2017 00:23:07] System.Core 4.7.2098.0 built by: NET47REL1LAST	[4.0.0.0]
[06/16/2017 00:23:07] Loading resource <Classes.Images>
[06/16/2017 00:23:08] Loading resource <Specs.Images>
[06/16/2017 00:23:08] Loading resource <Spells.Images>
[06/16/2017 00:23:08] Loading resource <Items.Images>
[06/16/2017 00:23:08] Loading resource <Items.db>
[06/16/2017 00:23:08] Resources is loaded
[06/16/2017 00:23:08] Config Version: cfg.5 Actual: cfg.5
[06/16/2017 00:23:08] Forum Key is OK
[06/16/2017 00:23:09] Check autoupdate
[06/16/2017 00:23:12] Start in debug mode False
[06/16/2017 00:23:12] WoW.Version 24330 is actualy WoW [24330]
[06/16/2017 00:23:12] Atatched HWND: Int: 1246948 [3016880] Hex: 1306E4 [2E08B0], ProcID: 6840
[06/16/2017 00:23:13] WoW localization: enUS
[06/16/2017 00:23:13] Starting threads...
[06/16/2017 00:23:13] Threads is created.
[06/16/2017 00:23:13] Threads is started.
[06/16/2017 00:23:13] Rebase Me 88A08F78 from 0
[06/16/2017 00:23:13] Set assisting for Unknown

----------


## Darkuz

> An issue that im having is i have to re launch WOW each time to use wow CA. Sometime it attach but cannot do the auto assist
> 
> [06/16/2017 00:23:07] WriteToFile: True
> [06/16/2017 00:23:07] WoW_Platform: 32
> [06/16/2017 00:23:07] OS: Microsoft Windows NT 6.2.9200.0
> [06/16/2017 00:23:07] CommonVersion: 4.0.30319.42000
> [06/16/2017 00:23:07] Name: ReW.exe
> [06/16/2017 00:23:07] ReW.exe 1.0.0.0	[1.0.0.0]
> [06/16/2017 00:23:07] Virgo.DLL 2.0.1.43	[2.0.1.43]
> ...


I have exactly problem, and I try to close this window and it stated that "Virgo.Test is not response"

----------


## Zazazu

> I discovered a new problem with the Elemental Shaman.
> He always wants to cast spells that already have a cooldown. 
> This includes elementary impact and wind blast. 
> He wants to press the button all the time, while she's just cooling down. 
> So he stops any fight action.


Can y send me log with stuck pressed cooldown spells? 
When stuck happen, pls, in Debug mode WoW.CA pressed submenu "Cooldowns" and send me log with this info.

Now im 10min shot in dummy and all is ok.

PS: Perhaps this sutation happens when this spell executed in one zone, after y port another zone? I some time got same error, but i can detect this at constantly time after each porting.

----------


## makotch

> Okay full new version installed and launched correctly.
> 
> But Now rotation not working --> WoW.CA don't cast any spell 
> 
> Logs: [22:36:56.9770] Casting log
> [22:36:56.9770] Fight time: 00m:14s:009ms
> [22:36:56.9765] Combat leave
> [22:36:42.9675] Start new combat
> [22:36:28.1760] Line number 29, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'DivineShield' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;
> ...


Hi i have exactly the same problem how can i fix that

the only spell it cast it's the spell on "=" key




ps: after some test it won't cast any spell on numerical key

----------


## jewfro69

Needs another update. Saying incompatible wow version

----------


## Zazazu

> Needs another update. Saying incompatible wow version


Support 7.2.5 24367

----------


## Overload777

Where do i get the spell_ids for certain buffs to create my own rotation?
I tried copying the "buff_metamorphosis" from the dh-rotation, but it didn't work to set it to that value.

----------


## Zazazu

> Where do i get the spell_ids for certain buffs to create my own rotation?
> I tried copying the "buff_metamorphosis" from the dh-rotation, but it didn't work to set it to that value.


Use addon idTip

----------


## Tsanomy

Again, i can't update WoW.CA because Virgo.dll can't be downloaded correctly (0Ko)

Edit: Fixed, my AV was blocking Virgo.dll when trying to update.

Now, spell are still trying to cast but nothing happen in game.

----------


## redfioxert

I've noticed a few things with the new version:

- When your character isnt shown in the application, restart both WoW and then WoW.CA
- When your character is shown but your target is not, restart both WoW and then WoW.CA
- When your character is shown, and your target, but nothing happens, try switching AutoAssist off and back on (this usually happens when zoning to or from an instance or raid. This happens every time for me at least).

Keep up the good work at least!  :Smile: 

I've had a few app crashes so far but nothing out of the ordinary. Stability is an issue Zazazu should be looking into if this would really be made an app with paid profiles.

----------


## Zazazu

> - When your character isnt shown in the application, restart both WoW and then WoW.CA
> - When your character is shown but your target is not, restart both WoW and then WoW.CA
> - When your character is shown, and your target, but nothing happens, try switching AutoAssist off and back on (this usually happens when zoning to or from an instance or raid. This happens every time for me at least).


Its incorrect work app. I try detect when and why this happens. Its be hard becouse for my computer all is ok. So... I can only add addition debug message and waiting log from users. This is the only way to fix this bug. And i hope all WoW.CA users will forgive me this.

----------


## Tsanomy

Wow.CA is really good Zazazu, here he has some problems for some person and some reason, for me right now he's not working since your new update  :Frown: 
And i'm trying to find a solution with you because i think it's the best apps i have seen for wow (for me), then if you can check and answer to your pm sometimes  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Thanks!

----------


## swartgolf

WoW cuurent ver 7.2.5. (24330)...app cant attached..incompatible wow version...maybe app need update

----------


## swartgolf

my bad...just see...i need to update my wow

----------


## Zazazu

So... Now in some cases fore some ppl WoW.CA have 3 different errors:

1. Not display target in WoW.CA main window (bottom frame). 
2. Stop combat routine work.
3. Stuck with try press some spell.

I can not simulate this troubles on my computer. For fix this problems i need you helps with logs.

If y have anyone liked error pls, press button Debug, in menu debug select "Log CombatHelper Result", try combat with target (if target displayed). If target now showed press in Debug menu sub-menu "WoW.CA Info" and after this in menu "Debug" press submenu "Radar". Send me log file with this result.

Ty for help me make WoW.CA better.

----------


## redfioxert

Another thing i noticed with the Shadow Prriest rotation, it only starts after the priest has 100 insanity and Void Eruption has been cast. Once its done that, it'll continu anything it would. It's like it needs a jumpstart or something  :Smile:  Nothing bad, just have to keep it in mind when i play my priest.

----------


## EGERTON_LEGENDARY

I even can't run. I just was intresting how it work, don't will use for yourself because read memory depends on Warden.

I have error after open he offer me install Microsoft Visual C++ 2015 but it already installed.

----------


## Zazazu

> Another thing i noticed with the Shadow Prriest rotation, it only starts after the priest has 100 insanity and Void Eruption has been cast. Once its done that, it'll continu anything it would. It's like it needs a jumpstart or something  Nothing bad, just have to keep it in mind when i play my priest.


I'm check SP routine in short time.

----------


## Zazazu

> I have error after open he offer me install Microsoft Visual C++ 2015 but it already installed.


Reinstall Microsoft Visual C++ 2015 Redistributable for x32

----------


## djcrisp

any luck on finding out what my problem is thanks

----------


## Tsanomy

[18:55:00.2232] EntityList:	534	False
PlayerCacheNames:	212	False
SpellCooldown:	0
SpellCharges:	0
CategoryModify:	2
ActionBars:	10
GroupMembers:	0
Threads
Thread <RemoveGarbage> info:
IsClosed	False
IsActive	True
IsSuspend	False
SleepTime	60000
Last execute	01/01/0001 00:00:00
Eecute time	0ms

Thread <ItemsDB> info:
IsClosed	False
IsActive	True
IsSuspend	False
SleepTime	1000
Last execute	18/06/2017 18:54:59
Eecute time	0ms

Thread <GroupMember> info:
IsClosed	False
IsActive	True
IsSuspend	False
SleepTime	500
Last execute	18/06/2017 18:54:59
Eecute time	0ms

Thread <PlayerCache> info:
IsClosed	False
IsActive	True
IsSuspend	False
SleepTime	500
Last execute	18/06/2017 18:54:59
Eecute time	1ms

Thread <EntityList> info:
IsClosed	False
IsActive	True
IsSuspend	False
SleepTime	150
Last execute	18/06/2017 18:55:00
Eecute time	19ms


[18:54:50.9702] [20271]	36	"Jugement"
[18:54:50.9702] Casting log
[18:54:50.9697] Fight time: 00m:08s:259ms
[18:54:50.9697] Combat leave
[18:54:47.1067] [CH.Result] WOW_ON_TOP
[18:54:46.4485] [CH.Result] NO_HAVE_COMBAT_TARGET
[18:54:46.3510] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:46.3510] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:46.3505] +0,058s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 100,00%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:46.2499] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:46.2494] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:46.2494] +0,057s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 100,00%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:46.1308] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:46.1308] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:46.1308] +0,057s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 100,00%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:46.0321] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:46.0311] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:46.0311] +0,057s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 100,00%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:45.9315] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:45.9310] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:45.9305] +0,058s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,88%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:45.8330] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:45.8325] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:45.8320] +0,057s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,88%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:45.7339] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:45.7339] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:45.7334] +0,059s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,88%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:45.6268] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:45.6268] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:45.6263] +0,059s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,88%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:45.5283] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:45.5273] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:45.5273] +0,058s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,88%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:45.4227] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:45.4222] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:45.4222] +0,057s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:45.3161] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:45.3156] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:45.3156] +0,057s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:45.2006] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:45.1996] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:45.1991] +0,060s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:45.1010] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:45.1010] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:45.1005] +0,058s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:45.0054] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:45.0054] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:45.0049] +0,057s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:44.9057] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:44.9052] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:44.9052] +0,058s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:44.8097] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:44.8092] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:44.8082] +0,058s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:44.7181] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:44.7176] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:44.7176] +0,058s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:44.6280] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:44.6275] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:44.6270] +0,058s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:44.5050] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:44.5040] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:44.5035] +0,057s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:44.4134] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:44.4129] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:44.4129] +0,059s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:44.2917] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:44.2917] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:44.2917] +0,058s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:44.2002] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:44.1996] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:44.1981] +0,059s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:44.1096] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:44.1096] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:44.1091] +0,057s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:44.0000] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:44.0000] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:43.9995] +0,057s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:43.9130] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:43.9125] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:43.9120] +0,057s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:43.8059] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:43.8054] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:43.8054] +0,057s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:43.6963] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:43.6963] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:43.6958] +0,056s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:43.5934] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:43.5934] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:43.5929] +0,057s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:43.4870] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:43.4865] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:43.4865] +0,057s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:43.3864] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:43.3859] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:43.3859] +0,058s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:43.2818] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:43.2818] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:43.2813] +0,057s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:43.1858] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:43.1853] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:43.1838] +0,057s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:43.0942] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:43.0942] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:43.0937] +0,057s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:43.0080] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:43.0075] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:43.0075] +0,057s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:42.8830] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:42.8825] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:42.8825] +0,058s	Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:42.8244] [CH.Result] CAST_SPELL 20271 DONE
[18:54:42.7801] [Hotkey.Press]	Key: D5, Shift Modify: []
[18:54:42.7776] [Spell] Press spell 20271 by bar position: Bar1:5	Mods [None]
[18:54:42.7761] Cast "Jugement" [20271] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,92%]	Key: None [ Bar1:5] 
[18:54:42.7350] New target "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids" [Creature-0-3110-0-15617-92166-0000C18661] Combat: 2,0000 Bound: 0,6000 Distance: 3,0267]	Creature-0-3110-0-15617-92166-0000C18661
[18:54:42.7115] Start new combat [Player.TargetGUID: Creature-0-3110-0-15617-92166-0000C18661, Attacked.GUID: Empty]
[18:54:41.3738] [CH.Result] ME_IS_NO_COMBAT_AND_NOT_HEAL
[18:54:40.3614] [CH.Result] WOW_ON_TOP
[18:54:40.3474] CombatHelper result is logged
[18:54:29.3999] CombatThread is Active:True [Set: True / Old: False]

Problem: Spell are not casting

----------


## soulo

for firemage it keep wanting to use Fire Blast when it did. When cooldown it keep press Fire Blast and nothing else. Same for Frozen orb for frost mage

[06/18/2017 12:23:11] Start new combat [Player.TargetGUID: Creature-0-3885-1220-14185-119154-000046D2B1, Attacked.GUID: Empty]
[06/18/2017 12:23:11] New target "Dread Auditor" [Creature-0-3885-1220-14185-119154-000046D2B1] Combat: 3.0000 Bound: 1.1302 Distance: 10.3261]	Creature-0-3885-1220-14185-119154-000046D2B1
[06/18/2017 12:23:15] Cast "Fireball" [133] @ "Dread Auditor"	[HP: 83.90% > 98.80%]	Key: None [ Bar1:1] 
[06/18/2017 12:23:16] +0.856s	Cast "Fireball" [133] @ "Dread Auditor"	[HP: 84.00% > 98.80%]	Key: None [ Bar1:1] 
[06/18/2017 12:23:16] New target "Auditor Eye" [Creature-0-3885-1220-14185-119171-000046D30B] Combat: 0.0000 Bound: 0.3878 Distance: 14.9329]	Creature-0-3885-1220-14185-119171-000046D30B
[06/18/2017 12:23:18] [OC 197ms]	Cast "Fireball" [133] @ "Auditor Eye"	[HP: 83.24% > 100.00%]	Key: None [ Bar1:1] 
[06/18/2017 12:23:20] +2.369s [OC 170ms]	Cast "Blazing Barrier" [235313] @ "Auditor Eye"	[HP: 74.62% > 92.79%]	Key: None [ Bar1:7] 
[06/18/2017 12:23:22] +1.085s	Cast "Fire Blast" [108853] @ "Auditor Eye"	[HP: 74.37% > 8.96%]	Key: None [ Bar1:2] 
[06/18/2017 12:23:22] +0.056s	Cast "Fire Blast" [108853] @ "Auditor Eye"	[HP: 74.37% > 8.96%]	Key: None [ Bar1:2] 
[06/18/2017 12:23:22] +0.054s	Cast "Fire Blast" [108853] @ "Auditor Eye"	[HP: 74.37% > 8.96%]	Key: None [ Bar1:2] 
[06/18/2017 12:23:22] +0.054s	Cast "Fire Blast" [108853] @ "Auditor Eye"	[HP: 74.37% > 8.96%]	Key: None [ Bar1:2] 
[06/18/2017 12:23:22] +0.054s	Cast "Fire Blast" [108853] @ "Auditor Eye"	[HP: 74.37% > 8.96%]	Key: None [ Bar1:2] 
[06/18/2017 12:23:22] +0.056s	Cast "Fire Blast" [108853] @ "Auditor Eye"	[HP: 74.37% > 8.96%]	Key: None [ Bar1:2] 
[06/18/2017 12:23:22] +0.054s	Cast "Fire Blast" [108853] @ "Auditor Eye"	[HP: 74.37% > 8.96%]	Key: None [ Bar1:2] 
[06/18/2017 12:23:22] +0.054s	Cast "Fire Blast" [108853] @ "Auditor Eye"	[HP: 74.71% > 7.73%]	Key: None [ Bar1:2] 
[06/18/2017 12:23:23] New target "Dread Auditor" [Creature-0-3885-1220-14185-119154-000046D2B1] Combat: 3.0000 Bound: 1.1302 Distance: 4.4999]	Creature-0-3885-1220-14185-119154-000046D2B1
[06/18/2017 12:23:23] Cast "Fire Blast" [108853] @ "Dread Auditor"	[HP: 74.94% > 95.40%]	Key: None [ Bar1:2] 
[06/18/2017 12:23:23] +0.054s	Cast "Fire Blast" [108853] @ "Dread Auditor"	[HP: 74.94% > 95.40%]	Key: None [ Bar1:2] 
[06/18/2017 12:23:24] +0.055s	Cast "Fire Blast" [108853] @ "Dread Auditor"	[HP: 75.10% > 94.52%]	Key: None [ Bar1:2] 
[06/18/2017 12:23:24] +0.054s	Cast "Fire Blast" [108853] @ "Dread Auditor"	[HP: 75.10% > 94.52%]	Key: None [ Bar1:2] 
[06/18/2017 12:23:26] +2.173s [OC 167ms]	Cast "Pyroblast" [11366] @ "Dread Auditor"	[HP: 74.48% > 90.41%]	Key: None [ Bar1:3] 
[06/18/2017 12:23:27] +1.121s	Cast "Fireball" [133] @ "Dread Auditor"	[HP: 71.68% > 86.43%]	Key: None [ Bar1:1] 
[06/18/2017 12:23:29] +2.420s [OC 193ms]	Cast "Fireball" [133] @ "Dread Auditor"	[HP: 65.45% > 83.67%]	Key: None [ Bar1:1]

----------


## Zazazu

> for firemage it keep wanting to use Fire Blast when it did. When cooldown it keep press Fire Blast and nothing else. Same for Frozen orb for frost mage


How many charges y have Fire Blast? 2 or 3? Shot max Fire Blast in target and in debug mode press Cooldowns. After that send me info pls.

----------


## Zazazu

> [18:55:00.2232] EntityList:	534	False
> 
> Problem: Spell are not casting


What kind Win version y use? (Win7/Win8/Win10 x32 or x64 )

----------


## soulo

> How many charges y have Fire Blast? 2 or 3? Shot max Fire Blast in target and in debug mode press Cooldowns. After that send me info pls.


can you also update firemage to the new roation? it look like its not using the phoenix flame. 2 charge of fireblast. for phoenix is 3.

seems strange Zazazu. sometime it does it sometime it doesnt.

----------


## Zazazu

> can you also update firemage to the new roation? it look like its not using the phoenix flame. 2 charge of fireblast. for phoenix is 3.


Check uses section Artifact. If Artifact is not checked -- WoW.CA not used artifact.



> seems strange Zazazu. sometime it does it sometime it doesnt.


Next time, when WoW.CA stuck, pls, press button "Debug" and in menu "Debug" press "Cooldowns". After this send me log.

----------


## Tsanomy

> What kind Win version y use? (Win7/Win8/Win10 x32 or x64 )


Win10 x64, does it affect something ?

----------


## Zazazu

> Win10 x64, does it affect something ?


Its for collect info about trouble....
Today i'm rewrite KeySender module. Any change?

----------


## Tsanomy

> Its for collect info about trouble....
> Today i'm rewrite KeySender module. Any change?


Oh man, i love you! it's working since that update  :Big Grin: 

Edit: And now routines problem when i try to make my own routine and save it: 

[18:52:27.0857] Loading routine "<default>" successfully.
[18:52:25.2098] Import is FAILED


Nothing is saved and Routine is always set to "Default Routine"

----------


## Darkuz

> Its for collect info about trouble....
> Today i'm rewrite KeySender module. Any change?


Thanks Zazazu! Everything works great now!

----------


## Darkuz

Everything works great until I get into a raid finder group. All my ret did was casting "Greater Bless of King"...
I even tried to stop and start again, same problem. It works fine when I'm leave instance and solo. Below is my log.

[2017.06.20 00:17:19.3178] WriteToFile: True
[2017.06.20 00:17:19.3238] WoW_Platform: 32
[2017.06.20 00:17:19.3408] OS: Microsoft Windows NT 6.2.9200.0
[2017.06.20 00:17:19.3458] CommonVersion: 4.0.30319.42000
[2017.06.20 00:17:19.3528] Name: ReW.exe
[2017.06.20 00:17:19.3608] ReW.exe 1.0.0.0	[1.0.0.0]
[2017.06.20 00:17:19.3673] Virgo.DLL 2.0.1.46	[2.0.1.46]
[2017.06.20 00:17:19.3823] VirgoGM.DLL 725.24367.1.21	[1.0.6379.30097]
[2017.06.20 00:17:19.3869] Used libs:
[2017.06.20 00:17:19.3909] mscorlib 4.7.2098.0 built by: NET47REL1LAST	[4.0.0.0]
[2017.06.20 00:17:19.3949] System.Windows.Forms 4.7.2094.0 built by: NET47REL1LAST	[4.0.0.0]
[2017.06.20 00:17:19.3984] System 4.7.2093.0 built by: NET47REL1LAST	[4.0.0.0]
[2017.06.20 00:17:19.4029] VirgoGM 725.24367.1.21	[1.0.6379.30097]
[2017.06.20 00:17:19.4079] System.Drawing 4.7.2046.0 built by: NET47REL1	[4.0.0.0]
[2017.06.20 00:17:19.4114] System.Configuration 4.7.2046.0 built by: NET47REL1	[4.0.0.0]
[2017.06.20 00:17:19.4164] System.Xml.Linq 4.7.2046.0 built by: NET47REL1	[4.0.0.0]
[2017.06.20 00:17:19.4199] System.Xml 4.7.2046.0 built by: NET47REL1	[4.0.0.0]
[2017.06.20 00:17:19.4234] System.Core 4.7.2098.0 built by: NET47REL1LAST	[4.0.0.0]
[2017.06.20 00:17:19.4274] Loading resource <Classes.Images>
[2017.06.20 00:17:19.4770] Loading resource <Specs.Images>
[2017.06.20 00:17:19.8004] Loading resource <Spells.Images>
[2017.06.20 00:17:19.8139] Loading resource <Items.Images>
[2017.06.20 00:17:19.8184] Loading resource <Items.db>
[2017.06.20 00:17:19.8425] Resources is loaded
[2017.06.20 00:17:19.8550] Config Version: cfg.5 Actual: cfg.5
[2017.06.20 00:17:20.3542] Forum Key is OK
[2017.06.20 00:17:21.3327] Check autoupdate
[2017.06.20 00:17:25.2490] Start in debug mode False 4
[2017.06.20 00:17:25.2545] WoW.Version 24367 is actualy WoW [24367]
[2017.06.20 00:17:25.2575] Atatched HWND: Int: 2033334 [46269888] Hex: 1F06B6 [2C205C0], ProcID: 7940
[2017.06.20 00:17:25.6766] WoW localization: enUS
[2017.06.20 00:17:25.6826] Starting threads...
[2017.06.20 00:17:25.6886] Threads is created.
[2017.06.20 00:17:25.6951] Threads is started.
[2017.06.20 00:17:25.6996] Rebase Me 97F5E018 from 0
[2017.06.20 00:17:25.8619] Me SystemInfo:
BaseAddress 97F5E018
Descriptor 97F628F0
HP 2213940/2213940
Race BloodElf
Class Paladin
CurrentSpecID Paladin_Retribution
Flags 8
Flags2 2048
Flags3 0
PlayerFlag 16777216

[2017.06.20 00:17:25.8724] Set assisting for Paladin.Retribution
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.1104] Loading routine "<default>" successfully.
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.1189] [20572]	{Any}	Blood Fury	Key: None [None]	<Instant> [CD: 120000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.1219] [26297]	{Any}	Berserking	Key: None [None]	<Instant> [CD: 180000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.1249] [69041]	{Face}	Rocket Barrage	Key: None [None]	<Instant> [CD: 90000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..30
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.1319] [5512]	{Any}	Healthstone	Key: Alt-A [Bar5:5; Bar6:12]	SpellCD: 6262	Cast: 0 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.1379] [210220]	{Any}	Holy Wrath	Key: None [None]	<Instant> [CD: 180000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.1445] [19750]	{Any}	Flash of Light *[email protected]*	Key: F [Bar6:5]	<Cast: 1500> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..40
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.1515] [633]	{Any}	Lay on Hands	Key: Alt-W [Bar5:2]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..40
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.1575] [642]	{Any}	Divine Shield	Key: None [Bar1:8]	<Instant> [CD: 300000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.1640] [1022]	{Any}	Blessing of Protection	Key: None [Bar1:11]	Charges: 1392	<Instant> [CD: 1500] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..40
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.1690] [184662]	{Any}	Shield of Vengeance	Key: B [Bar6:9]	<Instant> [CD: 120000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.1765] [210191]	{Any}	Word of Glory	Key: None [None]	Charges: 1629	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.1830] [203538]	{Any}	Greater Blessing of Kings	Key: Alt-D5 [Bar5:11]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..30
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.1890] [31884]	{Any}	Avenging Wrath	Key: None [None]	Charges: 1550	<Instant> [CD: 21000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.1960] [231895]	{Any}	Crusade	Key: None [Bar1:5]	Charges: 1550	<Instant> [CD: 20000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.2020] [205273]	{Any}	Wake of Ashes	Key: E [Bar6:2]	<Instant> [CD: 30000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.2060] [96231]	{Face}	Rebuke	Key: R [Bar6:3]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..5
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.2105] [853]	{Any}	Hammer of Justice	Key: None [Bar1:6]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..10
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.2140] [20066]	{Any}	Repentance	Key: None [None]	<Cast: 1700> [CD: 15000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..30
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.2176] [115750]	{Any}	Blinding Light	Key: T [Bar6:4]	<Instant> [CD: 90000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.2211] [53385]	{Any}	Divine Storm *DivinePurpose*	Key: None [Bar1:4]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.2246] [53385]	{Any}	Divine Storm	Key: None [Bar1:4]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.2291] [213757]	{Any}	Execution Sentence *DivinePurpose*	Key: None [None]	<Instant> [CD: 20000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..20
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.2326] [215661]	{Face}	Justicar's Vengeance *DivinePurpose*	Key: None [None]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..5
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.2356] [85256]	{Face}	Templar's Verdict *DivinePurpose*	Key: None [Bar1:3]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..5
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.2386] [85256]	{Face}	Templar's Verdict *BoW! 4c*	Key: None [Bar1:3]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..5
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.2446] [184575]	{Face}	Blade of Justice	Key: None [None]	<Instant> [CD: 10500] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..12
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.2501] [20271]	{Face}	Judgment	Key: Q [Bar6:1]	Charges: 1663	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..30
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.2536] [184575]	{Face}	Blade of Justice	Key: None [None]	<Instant> [CD: 10500] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..12
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.2566] [198034]	{Any}	Divine Hammer	Key: None [Bar1:1]	<Instant> [CD: 12000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.2596] [213757]	{Any}	Execution Sentence	Key: None [None]	<Instant> [CD: 20000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..20
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.2626] [215661]	{Face}	Justicar's Vengeance	Key: None [None]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..5
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.2656] [85256]	{Face}	Templar's Verdict	Key: None [Bar1:3]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..5
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.2701] [205228]	{Any}	Consecration	Key: None [None]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.2731] [217020]	{Face}	Zeal	Key: None [None]	Charges: 1610	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..5
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.2766] [35395]	{Face}	Crusader Strike	Key: None [Bar1:2]	Charges: 1627	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..5
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.2796] [35395]	{Face}	Crusader Strike	Key: None [Bar1:2]	Charges: 1627	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..5
[2017.06.20 00:17:27.2821] [85256]	{Face}	Templar's Verdict *4BoJ*	Key: None [Bar1:3]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..5
[2017.06.20 00:17:34.9407] CombatThread is Active:True [Set: True / Old: False]
[2017.06.20 00:18:09.4270] Start new combat [Player.TargetGUID: Empty, Attacked.GUID: Empty]
[2017.06.20 00:18:11.4797] New target "Tichondrius" <1524521237/1525815936>	[Creature-0-3020-1530-7608-103685-000048CC1D] Combat: 9.7200 Bound: 6.0455 Distance: 26.6808]	Creature-0-3020-1530-7608-103685-000048CC1D
[2017.06.20 00:18:11.5263] Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Tichondrius"	[HP: 100.00% > 99.92%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:18:12.5557] +0.987s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Tichondrius"	[HP: 100.00% > 99.71%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:18:13.7999] +1.169s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Tichondrius"	[HP: 100.00% > 99.31%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:18:15.0285] +1.175s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Tichondrius"	[HP: 100.00% > 99.06%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:18:16.2271] +1.132s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Tichondrius"	[HP: 100.00% > 98.67%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:18:17.2335] +0.973s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Tichondrius"	[HP: 100.00% > 98.30%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:18:17.9985] Combat leave
[2017.06.20 00:18:18.0060] Fight time: 00m:08s:581ms
[2017.06.20 00:18:18.0130] Casting log
[2017.06.20 00:18:18.0215] [203538]	6	"Greater Blessing of Kings"
[2017.06.20 00:18:18.0321] CombatThread is Active:False [Set: False / Old: True]
[2017.06.20 00:22:21.6594] Check autoupdate
[2017.06.20 00:22:44.5472] CombatThread is Active:True [Set: True / Old: False]
[2017.06.20 00:22:50.5337] CombatThread is Active:False [Set: False / Old: True]
[2017.06.20 00:22:52.4182] CombatThread is Active:True [Set: True / Old: False]
[2017.06.20 00:23:00.8265] Start new combat [Player.TargetGUID: Creature-0-3020-1530-7608-113052-000248CB07, Attacked.GUID: Empty]
[2017.06.20 00:23:01.3467] New target "Dreadguard" <25049915/67438024>	[Creature-0-3020-1530-7608-113052-000248CB07] Combat: 2.0000 Bound: 0.6000 Distance: 18.3583]	Creature-0-3020-1530-7608-113052-000248CB07
[2017.06.20 00:23:02.1403] Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 34.01%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:03.3784] +1.170s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 27.53%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:04.5885] +1.141s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 23.69%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:05.7977] +1.175s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 20.82%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:05.8848] +0.056s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 20.82%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:06.0160] +0.056s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 18.76%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:06.1041] +0.056s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 18.76%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:06.1932] +0.056s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 18.76%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:06.2673] +0.056s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 18.76%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:06.3910] +0.056s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 18.13%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:06.4736] +0.056s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 18.13%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:06.5677] +0.060s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 18.13%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:06.6623] +0.056s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 18.13%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:06.7905] +0.054s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 17.36%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:06.8756] +0.053s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 17.36%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:07.0043] +0.056s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 17.36%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:07.1169] +0.056s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 17.36%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:07.2271] +0.056s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 16.27%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:07.3047] +0.056s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 16.27%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:07.4223] +0.056s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 16.27%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:07.5425] +0.056s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 16.27%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:07.6231] +0.059s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 15.02%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:07.7443] +0.056s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 15.02%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:07.8254] +0.056s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 15.02%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:07.9220] +0.056s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 15.02%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:08.0522] +0.053s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 12.87%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:08.1648] +0.056s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 12.53%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:09.2713] +1.054s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 7.49%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:10.0924] +0.775s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 5.62%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:10.8750] +0.726s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 3.17%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:10.9901] +0.056s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Dreadguard"	[HP: 100.00% > 3.17%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:23:11.0302] Combat leave
[2017.06.20 00:23:11.0397] Fight time: 00m:10s:212ms
[2017.06.20 00:23:11.0477] Casting log
[2017.06.20 00:23:11.0552] [203538]	30	"Greater Blessing of Kings"
[2017.06.20 00:23:11.0627] CombatThread is Active:False [Set: False / Old: True]
[2017.06.20 00:32:03.1522] Detach by [UserRequest] started...
[2017.06.20 00:32:03.2614] Detaching done
[2017.06.20 00:32:04.9401] Start in debug mode False 4
[2017.06.20 00:32:04.9456] WoW.Version 24367 is actualy WoW [24367]
[2017.06.20 00:32:04.9492] Atatched HWND: Int: 2033334 [46269888] Hex: 1F06B6 [2C205C0], ProcID: 7940
[2017.06.20 00:32:05.3071] WoW localization: enUS
[2017.06.20 00:32:05.3106] Starting threads...
[2017.06.20 00:32:05.3141] Threads is created.
[2017.06.20 00:32:05.3181] Me is null. Created.
[2017.06.20 00:32:05.3217] Threads is started.
[2017.06.20 00:32:05.3247] Rebase Me 97F5E018 from 0
[2017.06.20 00:32:05.4724] Me SystemInfo:
BaseAddress 97F5E018
Descriptor 97F628F0
HP 2213940/2213940
Race BloodElf
Class Paladin
CurrentSpecID Paladin_Retribution
Flags 524296
Flags2 2048
Flags3 0
PlayerFlag 16777216

[2017.06.20 00:32:05.4804] Set assisting for Paladin.Retribution
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.8387] Loading routine "<default>" successfully.
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.8452] [20572]	{Any}	Blood Fury	Key: None [None]	<Instant> [CD: 120000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.8487] [26297]	{Any}	Berserking	Key: None [None]	<Instant> [CD: 180000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.8517] [69041]	{Face}	Rocket Barrage	Key: None [None]	<Instant> [CD: 90000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..30
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.8552] [5512]	{Any}	Healthstone	Key: Alt-A [Bar5:5; Bar6:12]	SpellCD: 6262	Cast: 0 [0] Icon: [0] Interupt: False	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.8587] [210220]	{Any}	Holy Wrath	Key: None [None]	<Instant> [CD: 180000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.8622] [19750]	{Any}	Flash of Light *[email protected]*	Key: F [Bar6:5]	<Cast: 1500> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..40
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.8682] [633]	{Any}	Lay on Hands	Key: Alt-W [Bar5:2]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..40
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.8742] [642]	{Any}	Divine Shield	Key: None [Bar1:8]	<Instant> [CD: 300000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.8778] [1022]	{Any}	Blessing of Protection	Key: None [Bar1:11]	Charges: 1392	<Instant> [CD: 1500] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..40
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.8802] [184662]	{Any}	Shield of Vengeance	Key: B [Bar6:9]	<Instant> [CD: 120000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.8832] [210191]	{Any}	Word of Glory	Key: None [None]	Charges: 1629	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.8868] [203538]	{Any}	Greater Blessing of Kings	Key: Alt-D5 [Bar5:11]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..30
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.8898] [31884]	{Any}	Avenging Wrath	Key: None [None]	Charges: 1550	<Instant> [CD: 21000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.8933] [231895]	{Any}	Crusade	Key: None [Bar1:5]	Charges: 1550	<Instant> [CD: 20000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.8963] [205273]	{Any}	Wake of Ashes	Key: E [Bar6:2]	<Instant> [CD: 30000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.9008] [96231]	{Face}	Rebuke	Key: R [Bar6:3]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..5
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.9038] [853]	{Any}	Hammer of Justice	Key: None [Bar1:6]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..10
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.9068] [20066]	{Any}	Repentance	Key: None [None]	<Cast: 1700> [CD: 15000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..30
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.9098] [115750]	{Any}	Blinding Light	Key: T [Bar6:4]	<Instant> [CD: 90000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.9128] [53385]	{Any}	Divine Storm *DivinePurpose*	Key: None [Bar1:4]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.9153] [53385]	{Any}	Divine Storm	Key: None [Bar1:4]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.9183] [213757]	{Any}	Execution Sentence *DivinePurpose*	Key: None [None]	<Instant> [CD: 20000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..20
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.9213] [215661]	{Face}	Justicar's Vengeance *DivinePurpose*	Key: None [None]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..5
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.9253] [85256]	{Face}	Templar's Verdict *DivinePurpose*	Key: None [Bar1:3]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..5
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.9288] [85256]	{Face}	Templar's Verdict *BoW! 4c*	Key: None [Bar1:3]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..5
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.9323] [184575]	{Face}	Blade of Justice	Key: None [None]	<Instant> [CD: 10500] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..12
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.9358] [20271]	{Face}	Judgment	Key: Q [Bar6:1]	Charges: 1663	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..30
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.9388] [184575]	{Face}	Blade of Justice	Key: None [None]	<Instant> [CD: 10500] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..12
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.9433] [198034]	{Any}	Divine Hammer	Key: None [Bar1:1]	<Instant> [CD: 12000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.9463] [213757]	{Any}	Execution Sentence	Key: None [None]	<Instant> [CD: 20000] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..20
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.9493] [215661]	{Face}	Justicar's Vengeance	Key: None [None]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..5
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.9528] [85256]	{Face}	Templar's Verdict	Key: None [Bar1:3]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..5
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.9563] [205228]	{Any}	Consecration	Key: None [None]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..3.402823E+38
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.9589] [217020]	{Face}	Zeal	Key: None [None]	Charges: 1610	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..5
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.9624] [35395]	{Face}	Crusader Strike	Key: None [Bar1:2]	Charges: 1627	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..5
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.9659] [35395]	{Face}	Crusader Strike	Key: None [Bar1:2]	Charges: 1627	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..5
[2017.06.20 00:32:06.9689] [85256]	{Face}	Templar's Verdict *4BoJ*	Key: None [Bar1:3]	<Instant> [CD: 0] NonInterrupt	Distance: 0..5
[2017.06.20 00:32:25.7943] CombatThread is Active:True [Set: True / Old: False]
[2017.06.20 00:32:25.8313] Start new combat [Player.TargetGUID: Empty, Attacked.GUID: Empty]
[2017.06.20 00:32:36.1026] New target "Resolute Courtesan" <118855022/120285816>	[Creature-0-3020-1530-7608-111166-0000C8CB06] Combat: 2.5875 Bound: 1.4696 Distance: 25.9080]	Creature-0-3020-1530-7608-111166-0000C8CB06
[2017.06.20 00:32:36.1136] Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Resolute Courtesan"	[HP: 100.00% > 98.81%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:32:37.1655] +0.989s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Resolute Courtesan"	[HP: 100.00% > 100.00%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:32:38.3697] +1.151s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Resolute Courtesan"	[HP: 100.00% > 100.00%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:32:39.6133] +1.222s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Resolute Courtesan"	[HP: 100.00% > 100.00%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:32:40.8154] +1.178s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Resolute Courtesan"	[HP: 100.00% > 100.00%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:32:42.0536] +1.177s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Resolute Courtesan"	[HP: 100.00% > 99.69%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:32:44.5239] +2.406s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Resolute Courtesan"	[HP: 100.00% > 100.00%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:32:45.7571] +1.177s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Resolute Courtesan"	[HP: 100.00% > 100.00%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:32:48.1913] +2.397s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Resolute Courtesan"	[HP: 95.78% > 99.35%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:32:49.4596] +1.191s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Resolute Courtesan"	[HP: 95.78% > 98.86%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:32:50.6511] +1.177s	Cast "Greater Blessing of Kings" [203538] @ "Resolute Courtesan"	[HP: 95.99% > 97.14%]	Key: Alt-D5 [ Bar5:11] 
[2017.06.20 00:32:51.8012] Combat leave
[2017.06.20 00:32:51.8087] Fight time: 00m:25s:977ms
[2017.06.20 00:32:51.8142] Casting log
[2017.06.20 00:32:51.8187] [203538]	11	"Greater Blessing of Kings"
[2017.06.20 00:32:51.8262] CombatThread is Active:False [Set: False / Old: True]
[2017.06.20 00:33:49.9462] Detach by [UserRequest] started...
[2017.06.20 00:33:50.0429] Detaching done

----------


## Zazazu

> Everything works great until I get into a raid finder group. All my ret did was casting "Greater Bless of King"...
> I even tried to stop and start again, same problem. It works fine when I'm leave instance and solo. Below is my log.


I uderstud, its paladin... but detect error by log w/o debug info it be harded. Can y add debug info?




> Now in some cases fore some ppl WoW.CA have 3 different errors:
> 
> 1. Not display target in WoW.CA main window (bottom frame). 
> 2. Stop combat routine work.
> 3. Stuck with try press some spell.
> 
> I can not simulate this troubles on my computer. For fix this problems i need you helps with logs.
> 
> If y have anyone liked error pls, press button Debug, in menu debug select "Log CombatHelper Result", try combat with target (if target displayed). If target now showed press in Debug menu sub-menu "WoW.CA Info" and after this in menu "Debug" press submenu "Radar". Send me log file with this result.
> ...



About y log: In WoW trying cast exists? I see time between cast around +1.151s (its looks like GCD time). Perhaps someelse buff you?

For y situation. Need info with (in debug mode press):
- Auras
- CombarHelper result

----------


## Tsanomy

Hello Zazazu, how can i add the spell Arcane Torrent to the default rotation if WoW.CA can't save my routines that i modify ?

----------


## Zazazu

> Hello Zazazu, how can i add the spell Arcane Torrent to the default rotation if WoW.CA can't save my routines that i modify ?


Realy? Not saved? 8 routines upload.

----------


## Tsanomy

> Realy? Not saved? 8 routines upload.


Yes, they're showed by their names in "Rotations" but when i try use "Load" it return into the Default Rotation.

Edit: When i import my own rotation from a .cs file, i set a name and version, i upload it, i do "OK" --> then when i open Rotations nothing, like all spells with criteria disappear ... Spells are failing to save (Btw can you delete all of theses "rotation test" i made because i can't delete them) 

Problem: Rotations are always empty when i try to upload them

----------


## Zazazu

> Yes, they're showed by their names in "Rotations" but when i try use "Load" it return into the Default Rotation.
> 
> Edit: When i import my own rotation from a .cs file, i set a name and version, i upload it, i do "OK" --> then when i open Rotations nothing, like all spells with criteria disappear ... Spells are failing to save (Btw can you delete all of theses "rotation test" i made because i can't delete them) 
> 
> Problem: Rotations are always empty when i try to upload them


Becouse is wrong...


```

Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.Buff, Buff_Forbearance, 0, CriteriaTarget.Me, CriteriaCondtion.NotHave) 


```

How WoW.CA understud what is this Buff_Forbearance?
How y create own routine? Via WoW.CA constructor? Or write into file and export?

----------


## ARSCHEKUN

> Becouse is wrong...
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.Buff, Buff_Forbearance, 0, CriteriaTarget.Me, CriteriaCondtion.NotHave) 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


All this routines writing make me want to write my own for Arms warrior. Problem is I don't know where to start lol. I did it on the old version of WoW.CA. Could you guys give me some directions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Tsanomy

> Becouse is wrong...
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.Buff, Buff_Forbearance, 0, CriteriaTarget.Me, CriteriaCondtion.NotHave) 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I'm importing the old config named vindict.cs from my files with "Load file" --> Not working
I'm trying to add a spell with criteria with the constructor but same result --> Not working

I know that in logs "Buff_Forbearance" was an error like all others spells when i was trying use new routines (from constructor or for loaded files both same problem)

Exact logs: Line number 33, Error Number: CS0103, 'Le nom 'Buff_Forbearance' n'existe pas dans le contexte actuel;

----------


## Zazazu

> Becouse is wrong...
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Criteria(SpellCriteriaType.Buff, Buff_Forbearance, 0, CriteriaTarget.Me, CriteriaCondtion.NotHave) 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I think i fix export.

----------


## Tsanomy

I need to test it to see if it work then ?

----------


## Zazazu

> I know that in logs "Buff_Forbearance" was an error like all others spells when i was trying use new routines (from constructor or for loaded files both same problem)
> ;


Its not true. In WoW.CA constructor y need write ID spell into critera, in *.CS file y can create enum list of spells (name = ID) and used in any part in routines. Uploader not convert enums spell name into spell id. Now converted.

----------


## Tsanomy

When i try to open WoW.CA i got "Incorrect builds: ReW [x86] try load Virgo [AMD64]"

----------


## soulo

> When i try to open WoW.CA i got "Incorrect builds: ReW [x86] try load Virgo [AMD64]"


same here...need another update

----------


## laptopmenace

> same here...need another update


Same here,

----------


## hhghhg1

> same here...need another update


Me too. Do I need to wait for the author to update?

----------


## laptopmenace

Yeah. Maybe couldn't update because EU downtime

----------


## Zazazu

> When i try to open WoW.CA i got "Incorrect builds: ReW [x86] try load Virgo [AMD64]"


Sorry. My bad. Fixed

PS: need more sleep  :Smile:

----------


## laptopmenace

> Sorry. My bad. Fixed


thanks. working good now

----------


## nirsnd

As a demon hunter, WoW.CA wants to use Fury of the Illidari when it's on macro(and not using it) and it doesn't use other spells.And when I use it manually it continues to work as normal.




> [18:43:59.7603] +0,052s	Cast "Fury of the Illidari" [201467] @ "Raider's Training Dummy"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,99%]	Key: None [ Bar2:6] 
> [18:43:59.6643] +0,053s	Cast "Fury of the Illidari" [201467] @ "Raider's Training Dummy"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,99%]	Key: None [ Bar2:6] 
> [18:43:59.5703] +0,052s	Cast "Fury of the Illidari" [201467] @ "Raider's Training Dummy"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,99%]	Key: None [ Bar2:6] 
> [18:43:59.4763] +0,052s	Cast "Fury of the Illidari" [201467] @ "Raider's Training Dummy"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,99%]	Key: None [ Bar2:6] 
> [18:43:59.3833] +0,052s	Cast "Fury of the Illidari" [201467] @ "Raider's Training Dummy"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,99%]	Key: None [ Bar2:6] 
> [18:43:59.2903] +0,052s	Cast "Fury of the Illidari" [201467] @ "Raider's Training Dummy"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,99%]	Key: None [ Bar2:6] 
> [18:43:59.1983] +0,052s	Cast "Fury of the Illidari" [201467] @ "Raider's Training Dummy"	[HP: 100,00% > 99,99%]	Key: None [ Bar2:6]

----------


## Tsanomy

Nice work Zazazu, i'm at 6/9 ToS NM using WoW.CA  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Thanks for this!

----------


## Averros

Well I was going to check this out again, but it will not recognize the my VC++ 2015 runtimes are installed. I have uninstalled and reinstalled 3 times just to verify. With no option to go around that prompt I guess I cannot use.

EDIT: Well I uninstalled the redistributable, rebooted, reinstalled, rebooted, tried again and now it is working. Trying it out and I must say good job, and thank you for your working on this.

----------


## soulo

hey Zazuzm i know your busy but can you update firemage rotation?

----------


## Zazazu

> As a demon hunter, WoW.CA wants to use Fury of the Illidari when it's on macro(and not using it) and it doesn't use other spells.And when I use it manually it continues to work as normal.


If y change spell position at bar y need press reload button. WoW.CA not use macro. Only player and pet spells which are located in action bars (if pet spell located in PetBar -- WoW.CA dont use this), but detect spell position only one time -- when load routine.

----------


## Zazazu

> hey Zazuzm i know your busy but can you update firemage rotation?


I'm check all routines for adaptation for 7.2.5. If y write me what same wrong in routine -- its be quickly, becouse for writing good routines (like sim-craft) need around 4-5 hours.

----------


## butonek

DK blood does not use HeartStrike. Spell is in the action bar.

----------


## Darkuz

Here is the log w/ debug turn on, as long as I join a party and after i left the party. It will only try to cast "bless of king" on my target. Please take a look. Thanks!

Edit: remove my long sheet log, will use inbox as suggestion from Zazazu

----------


## Zazazu

> Here is the log w/ debug turn on, as long as I join a party and after i left the party. It will only try to cast "bless of king" on my target. Please take a look. Thanks!


Ty for post big "sheet" into topic w/o debug info. It makes reading and understanding very easy.

----------


## ARSCHEKUN

> I'm check all routines for adaptation for 7.2.5. If y write me what same wrong in routine -- its be quickly, becouse for writing good routines (like sim-craft) need around 4-5 hours.


Can you look into Arms warrior rotations if I link the warrior compendium rotation? Also WaC don't like my warrior. When attached, he doesn't showed up. It works fine with my hunter. Do you want debug log inbox or here? And thank you for your work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zazazu

> Can you look into Arms warrior rotations if I link the warrior compendium rotation?


Sure.



> Also WaC don't like my warrior. When attached, he doesn't showed up. It works fine with my hunter. Do you want debug log inbox or here? And thank you for your work.


Inbox better, or my Discord channel. Posting bigest txt log in thread bad idea, its make thread unreadable and i can missing some post...

----------


## sascha8

Need Update  :Frown:

----------


## Zazazu

> Need Update


Ready for 7.2.5 24415

----------


## Dimionius

> Ready for 7.2.5 24415



[14:16:29.1320] Not Attached
[14:16:29.1310] Start in debug mode False 4

Sorry x64 ran :Frown:

----------


## sascha8

with hunter it worked a time, but yet it attach but don't cast

----------


## nirsnd

Demon hunter doesn;t use Blade Dance in human form and in demon form too.

----------


## Zazazu

> Demon hunter doesn;t use Blade Dance in human form and in demon form too.


Blade Dance used in AoE mode or if y got talent FirstBlood

----------


## Kloisen

Icy-Vein tells me that the shaman has a new skill as a priority. Level 15 is now Totem Mastery. Can you program it?

----------


## sascha8

the routines stuck in the bossfights and won't cast after a little time

its a problem by mm hunter and also destro wl

----------


## Zazazu

> Icy-Vein tells me that the shaman has a new skill as a priority. Level 15 is now Totem Mastery. Can you program it?


Just put spell Totem Mastery into any bar.

----------


## Zazazu

> the routines stuck in the bossfights and won't cast after a little time
> 
> its a problem by mm hunter and also destro wl


I cant diagnost trouble whitout extended logs (with show CombatHelpers Result). *Dont post log in this topic*, pls. Send via discord channel/file-sharing service.

----------


## Tsanomy

Holy Paladin working ?

----------


## Zazazu

> Holy Paladin working ?


yep. Not full but working.

----------


## Tsanomy

Ok thanks, what need to be improve then?

----------


## unclereg

hi i sent u a message i have it werkin now but how do i begin? i am assi rogue.i press attached and i see the routine? but i cant seem to figure out how to start it please? srry if its obivous,i cant seem to figure it out,thank you

----------


## pelia

> hi i sent u a message i have it werkin now but how do i begin? i am assi rogue.i press attached and i see the routine? but i cant seem to figure out how to start it please? srry if its obivous,i cant seem to figure it out,thank you


Attach>AutoAssist>Then start new combat (Right mouse button or any spell to your target)

----------


## unclereg

thank you bro,works nice gonna test out on live baddies...will report bk here if any problems

*doesnt seem to werk the way it did the first time, seems to cast vendetta but doesnt build any combat points.hhm weird..the first time wen i got it werkin my char was destryoin the dummies,kept buildin up points,spending them,now my char just slowly hits the dummies no combat points..weird.redownloaded too..im using the default bliz bar too i unstialled bartender,the problem happend wen i installed bartnder,i even checked "action bar paging"..


i attach the file then hit auto start and right click as u say nothing... what do you think im doing wrong please? thank you

**nvm figured out (doh) "Mutilate" wasnt on my bar..srry for being a dunce

"kingsbane doesnt get acitvate and how do you add ot the current exisitng rotation? i want ot add vanih bene tryin no luck

----------


## Zazazu

> **nvm figured out (doh) "Mutilate" wasnt on my bar..srry for being a dunce


WoW.CA detect spells used by you spec and drawing red border (and grayed color) icon at action panel if not found this spell in any bar.




> "kingsbane doesnt get acitvate and how do you add ot the current exisitng rotation? i want ot add vanih bene tryin no luck


Check Uses, perhaps Artifact is not checked.

----------


## soulo

> WoW.CA detect spells used by you spec and drawing red border (and grayed color) icon at action panel if not found this spell in any bar.
> 
> 
> Check Uses, perhaps Artifact is not checked.


need update again

----------


## sascha8

can you update Warrior routine for fury and arms pls?

this would be really nice

----------


## Zazazu

> need update again


Support 7.2.5 24430

----------


## Nethie

It keeps asking for VC Redist, despite me having 2017 - VCRedit by default doesn't allow you to install older versions.

----------


## Zazazu

> It keeps asking for VC Redist, despite me having 2017 - VCRedit by default doesn't allow you to install older versions.


I'm not sure WoW.CA working with Redisp.2017. So y need uninstall 2017, install 2015, install 2017. After each action it is desirable reboot PC.

----------


## Nethie

> I'm not sure WoW.CA working with Redisp.2017. So y need uninstall 2017, install 2015, install 2017. After each action it is desirable reboot PC.



Can't you release a version with option 'skip' or something alike that would ignore the check?

----------


## pelia

Need update for Assasinanion and Subtlety rogues. 
First of all we need hotkey for enable/disable shadowstep (and ARogues have not shadowstep in rotation after new rotation)
Second. Assasination rogue talents are changed in 7.2.5, so rotation changed too
Third. We need to add third talent in last tier to SRogue rotation (much better dps with it)
Fourth. Srogues use spellid 408 like kick, but Arogues not use it in rotation, add this, please

----------


## Zazazu

What about y talk?




> First of all we need hotkey for enable/disable shadowstep (and ARogues have not shadowstep in rotation after new rotation)


Both spec used Shadowstep when not in Stealth. And distance above 6 yards. Now added need Facing to target.




> Second. Assasination rogue talents are changed in 7.2.5, so rotation changed too


For what change? Assasination rogue got 2 way: poisoned or bleeding. Both way works.




> Third. We need to add third talent in last tier to SRogue rotation (much better dps with it)


What same talent is not work? Death from Above? Realy? Working with 5+ combo... Set 4+ combo for get more friequency used.




> Fourth. Srogues use spellid 408 like kick, but Arogues not use it in rotation, add this, please


Add to kick.

Do y look in WoW.CA main form and look what kind spells showing bottom of y frame? If y see spell -- spell used in routine. If y see red border around icon -- y not place into bar and WoW.CA not used this spell.

----------


## rep09

Ninja patch , need update for 7.2.5.24461

----------


## Dimionius

Can I update?

----------


## Zazazu

Support 7.2.5 24461

----------


## Nethie

Can you please kindly release version that allows you to skip requirement for VC Redist 2015?
I'm a programmer myself, so if I uninstall 2017 and install 2015, I might run into issues whenever I start writting a new program.

..or perhaps release sourcecode please?

----------


## pduke78

> Can you please kindly release version that allows you to skip requirement for VC Redist 2015?
> I'm a programmer myself, so if I uninstall 2017 and install 2015, I might run into issues whenever I start writting a new program.
> 
> ..or perhaps release sourcecode please?


And also the key to the apartment where the money lies?

----------


## Zazazu

> Can you please kindly release version that allows you to skip requirement for VC Redist 2015?
> I'm a programmer myself, so if I uninstall 2017 and install 2015, I might run into issues whenever I start writting a new program.
> 
> ..or perhaps release sourcecode please?


Try this. This version only check needed dlls. If y got alert need redisp -- y need redisp.

----------


## Nethie

> Try this. This version only check needed dlls. If y got alert need redisp -- y need redisp.


Thanks, works flawlessly.

Althought, sorry to generate more problems - I'm trying to use it on a private server with a different version 7.1.5 (23420), any clue where can I get your precious piece of software without VC Redist checks and one that works with 23420? (Or atleast don't keep it hardcored inside WoW_Memory)

----------


## Darth Malgus

Hello,

I want to know how I can add an hotkeys and
if someone have a good routine for the Rogue outlaws can I have it

Thanks 

srry for my bad english

----------


## Zazazu

> Hello,
> 
> I want to know how I can add an hotkeys and
> if someone have a good routine for the Rogue outlaws can I have it
> 
> Thanks 
> 
> srry for my bad english


Outlaw rogue now bad... I dont know what same new build is actual. New rules for RollTheBones is terrible. I try with SnD, for me DPS is better, for other i dont know.

----------


## Nethie

I'm trying to use it on a private server with a different version 7.1.5 (23420), any clue where can I get your precious piece of software without VC Redist checks and one that works with 23420? (Or atleast don't keep it hardcored inside WoW_Memory)

----------


## Zazazu

> I'm trying to use it on a private server with a different version 7.1.5 (23420), any clue where can I get your precious piece of software without VC Redist checks and one that works with 23420? (Or atleast don't keep it hardcored inside WoW_Memory)


Only official released.

----------


## soulo

> Only official released.


need updates

----------


## Zazazu

> need updates


Actual version EU-servers 7.2.5 24461. WoW.CA support this version.

----------


## ninjabredman

> Actual version EU-servers 7.2.5 24461. WoW.CA support this version.


[13:43:32.3896] Not Attached. Error = 103 Code = 299
[13:43:32.3896] Start in debug mode False 4

----------


## Zazazu

> [13:43:32.3896] Not Attached. Error = 103 Code = 299
> [13:43:32.3896] Start in debug mode False 4


Set into wow-launcher start as x32 bit
Launcher starting x64 version of WoW now...

----------


## ninjabredman

> Set into wow-launcher start as x32 bit
> Launcher starting x64 version of WoW now...


This is AMAZING thank you so much

Is there any way to make it not use Action Bar 1 as i have a lot of macros on that and i'd prefer to use it on something like actionbar 4 instead which is a free bar

thanks in advance

----------


## Axeeon

Is there any way to code this for a 3.3.5 client? I play on my own private server and would love to use stuff like this on it

----------


## D13g0

Is there any guide how to start with this program? I mean when I start it ask me to log in

----------


## pduke78

> Is there any way to code this for a 3.3.5 client? I play on my own private server and would love to use stuff like this on it





> Is there any guide how to start with this program? I mean when I start it ask me to log in


Категории и разделы - WoW.CA register here

----------


## Zazazu

> Is there any guide how to start with this program? I mean when I start it ask me to log in


press button Register and register into wow.ca forum. After this enter email and password into login form WoW.CA and next start WoW.CA dont show login form.

----------


## Civic284

ok so I made an account in WoW.ca I still cant seem to log in says cant validate user, so what do I do? I cancel now the CA cant attach? what am I doing wrong, i followed everything i can?!?!

----------


## Zazazu

> ok so I made an account in WoW.ca I still cant seem to log in says cant validate user, so what do I do? I cancel now the CA cant attach? what am I doing wrong, i followed everything i can?!?!


If WoW.CA answer "cant validate user" its mean y set wrong email/password into login form or you firewall blocked acces to site gamer.net.ua or wrong URL "ValidateUser" into config file. I'm redownload application into new location and check with own email/pass -- all work fine. So most likely either you enter incorrect information (registered email addres or password) or access is blocked to site gamer.net.ua

----------


## maowiwowi

Hey how's it going guys. I'm trying to get this thing working and I'm having a bit of trouble. I'm playing a BM hunter and I can't seem to find anywhere that says what each ability needs to be bound to or where are the bar is should be placed. I've figured out it uses bar 1 mostly it seems like and I've got it so it'll trigger some of the casts, it wont however use things like Bestial Wrath or Titan's Thunder. I've tried creating my own routine and I can't find anything stating where to place the abilities on the bar in there either. Great program though, and the help is much appreciated.

----------


## pduke78

> Hey how's it going guys. I'm trying to get this thing working and I'm having a bit of trouble. I'm playing a BM hunter and I can't seem to find anywhere that says what each ability needs to be bound to or where are the bar is should be placed. I've figured out it uses bar 1 mostly it seems like and I've got it so it'll trigger some of the casts, it wont however use things like Bestial Wrath or Titan's Thunder. I've tried creating my own routine and I can't find anything stating where to place the abilities on the bar in there either. Great program though, and the help is much appreciated.


On any standard bar where there is a key bindings.

----------


## D13g0

> press button Register and register into wow.ca forum. After this enter email and password into login form WoW.CA and next start WoW.CA dont show login form.


Thanks. Your program is really usefull, its really great but I'm woundering if there is any place where I can find other affliction warlock profiles?
I just feel that existing one seems to be a little bit off with dps compared to what I can do when really focused.
I observed that:
Sometimes agony fall off the target.
It keeps draining soul without placing Unstable Affliction on the target

Any ideas?

Cheers

----------


## Zazazu

> Great program though, and the help is much appreciated.


Place ability in any bar. If y use bartender -- set in Barteder for Bar1 page "State Configuration" checkbox "ActionBar Paging" is checked.

----------


## Zazazu

> It keeps draining soul without placing Unstable Affliction on the target


According to icy-veins.com and sim-craft better apply 3xUA then start drain phase. If use 1xUA then drain -- accumulate 4+ shard for place 3xUA will be hardest.

----------


## spell19

Arms warrior low dps.for example Execute phase-Cast Mortal Strike at 2 stacks of Executioner's Precision, and with Shattered Defenses active. 
Mortal Strike not use.......

----------


## soulo

> Arms warrior low dps.for example Execute phase-Cast Mortal Strike at 2 stacks of Executioner's Precision, and with Shattered Defenses active. 
> Mortal Strike not use.......


Zazazu

cannot verify email address...

----------


## bozidar1390

Is there a way to make it so that the routine for enhance shammy uses crash light to maintain the buff from 2pc t20?

----------


## Kloisen

Hey Zazazu
I need Schaman Resto. 
Can you please program it?!

----------


## sascha8

sry false post

----------


## Zazazu

> Hey Zazazu
> I need Schaman Resto. 
> Can you please program it?!


I start work with AoE healing spell. But at last week there is not enough time for complite this task. I working in this direction and i think i complite this in short future.

----------


## ninjabredman

unable to validate and your website is down, is everything ok?  :Smile:

----------


## soulo

> unable to validate and your website is down, is everything ok?


yea...same here i change my password because i keep get cant vaildate........its getting annoying when the site is down and cannot vaildated

----------


## Zazazu

> unable to validate and your website is down, is everything ok?


Sorry ... it was a crash on our server. Now i'm fix all.

----------


## united1

Hi, bot is not recognizing my spells and AutoAssist is grayed out!

----------


## soulo

> Hi, bot is not recognizing my spells and AutoAssist is grayed out!


you need to login first with your email and password

----------


## united1

It was working without any problem, but yesterday it stop and I dont know why!

----------


## Zazazu

> It was working without any problem, but yesterday it stop and I dont know why!


Interresting. Now check -- all is ok. I get all stadart routines.

----------


## ninjabredman

> It was working without any problem, but yesterday it stop and I dont know why!


I had similar issue for a while but just detach and reattach and it will work after 2 or 3 times haha'

Keep up the amazing work Zazazu!

----------


## noname40k

Greate work! thx! 

Profile holy pal, can heal raid? I try, but it heal only target.

----------


## united1

> Interresting. Now check -- all is ok. I get all stadart routines.



It works normally again! Also what does Time2Die button do?

----------


## Zazazu

> Profile holy pal, can heal raid? I try, but it heal only target.


Only single target. AoE healing and auto-select target in test mode now. Auto select only work with party. 




> Also what does Time2Die button do?


Calculate Time to Die target and manage using spell with long CD. (Prohibits the use spell with medium/long CD when target die in short time or cast spell with long cast time)

----------


## Yaynu

I got banned 4 years ago for PQR and 2 Years ago for using Honorbuddy. On a scale from 1 to 10 how secure is this?

----------


## ninjabredman

I'm trying to find the default profiles but your latest download doesnt contain the folder that contain these profiles and classes?

there's only Resources folder, .exe config, virgo.dll and virgoGM.dll files 

I want to edit the hunter AOE cleave requirement and have to do it every time and doesnt let me saveas a new profile when i edit..
please advise thank you

Amazing release thanks again

----------


## Zazazu

> I'm trying to find the default profiles but your latest download doesnt contain the folder that contain these profiles and classes?
> 
> there's only Resources folder, .exe config, virgo.dll and virgoGM.dll files 
> 
> I want to edit the hunter AOE cleave requirement and have to do it every time and doesnt let me saveas a new profile when i edit..
> please advise thank you
> 
> Amazing release thanks again


Y cant edit standart routine. Only write own. If y find error or know how improve standart routine -- y can write me in PM or discord channel.

----------


## ninjabredman

> Y cant edit standart routine. Only write own. If y find error or know how improve standart routine -- y can write me in PM or discord channel.


thanks for the quick response and clarification

Is there any way to copy the current standard rotation without having to do every individual line from scratch?
I like the rotation i just have to change one or two things every single time i load the assister for that spec..

thank you

----------


## Zazazu

> Is there any way to copy the current standard rotation without having to do every individual line from scratch?


No.There is no such possibility.




> I like the rotation i just have to change one or two things every single time i load the assister for that spec..





> If y find error or know how improve standart routine -- y can write me in PM or discord channel.

----------


## Civic284

> If WoW.CA answer "cant validate user" its mean y set wrong email/password into login form or you firewall blocked acces to site gamer.net.ua or wrong URL "ValidateUser" into config file. I'm redownload application into new location and check with own email/pass -- all work fine. So most likely either you enter incorrect information (registered email addres or password) or access is blocked to site gamer.net.ua



edit: i got it thanks!

----------


## scrappyballz

Any plans for a 64bit version.

----------


## Zazazu

> Any plans for a 64bit version.


WoW.CA for x64 ready

----------


## Hazzo

could you release a beta version of your autoheal routines?

another question, if your WOW.CA project is final, and all classes are updated to the newest version, do you plan to make it paid?

Sorry for bad englando, i hope you understand me :-)

----------


## syqer

Tested it, worked for about 20 mins, then stopped working ( too if i attach and detach)  :Frown: 

edit: I figured sth out. I removed 2 spells that were red while trying to auto assist. I'm just triggering them now manually.

----------


## Zazazu

> edit: I figured sth out. I removed 2 spells that were red while trying to auto assist. I'm just triggering them now manually.


Hm.... its wery interested. What same spell? If spell with red border WoW.CA skipped this spell in routine.

----------


## Zazazu

> could you release a beta version of your autoheal routines?


Almost all code for this is ready. But need some time for check and writing healing routines.




> another question, if your WOW.CA project is final, and all classes are updated to the newest version, do you plan to make it paid?


It is quite possible, because support WoW.CA get more time than I thought. I was already offered to do this, but I have not decided yet

----------


## alter5

> WoW.CA for x64 ready


Getting the error:

---------------------------
WoW.CA
---------------------------
WoW.CA require package Microsoft Visual C++ 2015. Download redisp?
---------------------------
Yes No 
---------------------------


When i have already installed it....

----------


## Zazazu

> When i have already installed it....


Reinstall package. For x64 select x64 package

----------


## syqer

I can modify the rotation, but I cant save it. Just created the folders but where can I save?

----------


## Zazazu

> I can modify the rotation, but I cant save it. Just created the folders but where can I save?


In new version all routines saved into server. This imposes certain restrictions on the work with standard routines. Y can modify only own routine. Standart routine does not belong to you therefore you can not change it. Y can create own routine and modify next time.

----------


## Hazzo

i would prefer paid-version and *100% support* for WOW.CA

----------


## Zazazu

Support 7.2.5 24742

Fix x64 spells detection.

----------


## ARSCHEKUN

> Support 7.2.5 24742
> 
> Fix x64 spells detection.


Ninja patch! New version is 24461x64 "Or Rollback"

Please update when you get a chance. Thank you!

----------


## HBRefugee

> Ninja patch! New version is 24461x64 "Or Rollback"
> 
> Please update when you get a chance. Thank you!


No rollback for US. Still 7.2.5 24742. Better double check before updating.

----------


## V43S

Hello.
I am playing at PTS version 23420, Circle
When i try to attach to wow.exe i recive this massage "Incompatible version WoW. Ready for WoW.Version 24742. []"
Is there support for version 23420(older one).

----------


## Zazazu

> Hello.
> I am playing at PTS version 23420, Circle
> When i try to attach to wow.exe i recive this massage "Incompatible version WoW. Ready for WoW.Version 24742. []"
> Is there support for version 23420(older one).


WoW.CA now support only live version WoW.

----------


## Zazazu

Little update detecting spell (like ProtoPal Ardent Defender and Blessed Hammer. perhaps other classes too)

If you find any error, please let me know via PM / ForumThread/ Discord channel

----------


## Murgy

How can we make this use the trinkets? Like Tarnished Sentinel Medallion is Best in Slot for a lot of classes.

----------


## ninjabredman

Was trying to get Marksman Hunter to work with no luck, just stands there autoshooting and the "occasional" reacting to a random hunter marked shot proc

Also tried loading Aimed Shot onto bars but the bot doesnt register that Aimed Shot even after reattaching

Any suggestions? Following the Icy veins talents

thank you

----------


## Zazazu

> Was trying to get Marksman Hunter to work with no luck, just stands there autoshooting and the "occasional" reacting to a random hunter marked shot proc
> 
> Also tried loading Aimed Shot onto bars but the bot doesnt register that Aimed Shot even after reattaching
> 
> Any suggestions? Following the Icy veins talents
> 
> thank you


Pls, send me log after attach to wow.

----------


## soulo

> Pls, send me log after attach to wow.


how come frost mage doesnt use blizzard

----------


## Unknowuser

What Does the time2die feature do?

----------


## ARSCHEKUN

> Pls, send me log after attach to wow.


I'll send you log for Marksman Hunter. It seem it does not use Windburst as opener or at all from for Vulnerable at the start of a fight and follow by Aimed Shots. It preferred waiting for Marked Shot to proc then uses it for vulnerability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zazazu

> I'll send you log for Marksman Hunter. It seem it does not use Windburst as opener or at all from for Vulnerable at the start of a fight and follow by Aimed Shots. It preferred waiting for Marked Shot to proc then uses it for vulnerability.


Add Windburst prio before Marked Shot.

----------


## hackiscool

Hi guys, is safe for use on main account?

----------


## pduke78

> Hi guys, is safe for use on main account?



I have been using since October last year. All super))

----------


## xalvarioz

thankyou for making such great rotation helps me alot...is this rotation raidable???
im currently using it for my prot warrior tank...can u make a pvp version??

----------


## galadr1el

can u update arms warrior profile? it doesnt work well

----------


## hackiscool

classes Melee stop attack if he receives blessing of protection... fix plz  :Big Grin:

----------


## SeionTop

Awesome share, thanks.

----------


## messycan

> classes Melee stop attack if he receives blessing of protection... fix plz



yeah.. that's the point of BoP... you have to remove it from the buffs

you can use a /cancelaura Blessing of Protection 

manually cast and continue dps..

I am chuckling over here over this  :Smile:  hope i helped

----------


## Zazazu

> yeah.. that's the point of BoP... you have to remove it from the buffs
> 
> you can use a /cancelaura Blessing of Protection


Hmmm... its interesting. Stop processing routine only in 3 cases: leave combat, die (target or self), stop-buff avaible. But BoP is not in stop buffs. Stop buffs is specific for each class (for Hunter its FeignDeath or AspectOfTheTurtle, for Warrion its Bladestorm and etc). If WoW.CA stop processing routine when target is not die its mean only one: y character is leave combat.

PS: Forgot... WoW.CA stop execute when character is not under y control (lose control like fear, stun or etc) or cant execute any action (y are triggered NoAction 
like Gravity Lapse in Eye of the Storm on brawls-mode)

----------


## Zazazu

> can u update arms warrior profile? it doesnt work well


what same wrong? I'm look icy-veins and routine is not changed. Pls specify what same is not well.

----------


## hackiscool

Hi Zazazu, Is it possible to add sharpen blade to warrior arms pvp? (you can explain time2die option) Thank you amazing project.

----------


## excitedguy

Can this be updated to support the current WoW version?

----------


## Zazazu

> you can explain time2die option


Time2Die option for calculate time through which the target dies. If its option enabled spell with long CD (or spell casttime greater then target live time left) is not activated if target die into short time. (Example 1: CD spell is 1min, target die in 5 sec == spell not used. Example 2: spellcas 3 sec, target die in 2 sec == spell not used)




> Hi Zazazu, Is it possible to add sharpen blade to warrior arms pvp?


I'm trying write PvP routine. But i'm not good in PvP  :Smile:

----------


## Zazazu

> Can this be updated to support the current WoW version?


Current WoW version 7.2.5 24742. WoW.CA support this version.

----------


## xalvarioz

can u add feature like disable auto charge,intercept,or heroic leap for warrior??

----------


## scrappyballz

> WoW.CA for x64 ready


Thank you very much =) your awesome

----------


## ARSCHEKUN

> Add Windburst prio before Marked Shot.


Hi Zazazu thank you for adding prio to Windburst. 1 more thing, can you set a condition when Trueshot should be use? Like maybe at 60+ focus. I noticed it popped Trueshot regardless what focus is at after checking time2die timer. Sorry trying help improve routine not whining  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ossuaire

Hello, It do nothing for a DH in leveling (lvl101), I have no add-on and use primary action bar. is it because character need to be 110?

Thanks.

----------


## Zazazu

> Hi Zazazu thank you for adding prio to Windburst. 1 more thing, can you set a condition when Trueshot should be use? Like maybe at 60+ focus. I noticed it popped Trueshot regardless what focus is at after checking time2die timer. Sorry trying help improve routine not whining


Add 60 focus requered.

----------


## hackiscool

Update plz XD

----------


## Psholty

Hi!

How long can you expect to upgrade to 7.3?

Best regsrds, Alexey

----------


## viino

Dear Zazazu, do you have some paypal account? I would like to send you my humble thank  :Smile:

----------


## Zazazu

> How long can you expect to upgrade to 7.3?


I'm working on it.

----------


## Zazazu

WoW.CA now support 7.3.0 24920

----------


## maurs

I also want to send you my thanks through paypal  :Smile:  Send me a msg with details  :Smile:

----------


## hackiscool

It's not working as before

----------


## Zazazu

> It's not working as before


What same? I'm check few classes (DK, WLock, Pala) -- all works.

----------


## hackiscool

warrior and priest It's very strange

----------


## Zazazu

> warrior and priest It's very strange


In what exactly is strangeness?

----------


## hackiscool

warrior dont use rend or mortal strike ..........

----------


## hackiscool

shadow priest no use artefact or void eruption and spam mind flay....

----------


## moor2

Frost mage, BM hunter, Ret paladin works fine so far..

----------


## hackiscool

Frost mage in some moments hé does not use ice lance after flurry

----------


## Zazazu

> warrior dont use rend or mortal strike ..........





> shadow priest no use artefact or void eruption and spam mind flay....


Check now. Now class-resources (like Rage/Pain/Insanity) should be displayed correct.

----------


## hackiscool

warrior work, shadow priest talent [Misery] vampiric touch applies shadow word pain, If you use this talent he continues to apply shadow world pain

----------


## Zazazu

> shadow priest talent [Misery] vampiric touch applies shadow word pain, If you use this talent he continues to apply shadow world pain


Its routine error (This talent is not described into current routine). I'm fix routines after fix all core-error.

----------


## hackiscool

ok nice thanks Zazazu XD

----------


## Unknowuser

Either mine is not updating or I missed a link for an updated version, any ideas?

Also if you have a PayPal or somewhere I can donate to you Zazazu please let me know.
I enjoy your work a lot and I appreciate your time.

----------


## n11n

> Either mine is not updating or I missed a link for an updated version, any ideas?
> 
> Also if you have a PayPal or somewhere I can donate to you Zazazu please let me know.
> I enjoy your work a lot and I appreciate your time.


It was working a few hours ago but Blizz just had another Update so now we have to wait again.

----------


## pduke78

> It was working a few hours ago but Blizz just had another Update so now we have to wait again.


It was possible not to update the client .....

----------


## xqzmi

Yup it is not working now.

----------


## Zazazu

WoW.CA now support 7.3.0 24931 for WoW-x64 version.

----------


## xqzmi

> WoW.CA now support 7.3.0 24931 for WoW-x64 version.


You are the best! wooooooh

----------


## mufflon12

does not work in instances ?

----------


## Zazazu

> does not work in instances ?


i'm know about this. Sometime WoW.CA not woking in instance. Now try fix.

----------


## Zazazu

> does not work in instances ?


Fixed. Perhaps sometime (at old computer) after porting WoW.CA will slowly determine LocalPlayer and you will have to wait a little while WoW.CA read all unit around self, but now its working.

----------


## mrsalvas

the unholy DK profile is not working properly with the dark arbiter talent. dark transformation should always be casted after apocalyps and dark arbitter and then the rotation should prioritise casting as much death coil as possible for the dark arbiter duration, without wasting ressources. here is a quick link for the most optimal guide for unholy DK 

Unholy Guide 7.3 - Google Docs

----------


## hackiscool

Shadow priest when in voidform has times that uses void bolt and has times that do not, I detected this problem ty Zazazu god LOL

----------


## Zazazu

WoW.CA support 7.3.0 24931 (x86/x64)




> Shadow priest when in voidform has times that uses void bolt and has times that do not, I detected this problem ty Zazazu god LOL


Ty for feedback. 
If Insanity displayed correct then its no optimal routine. When SP entering/leaving voidform WoW.CA recheck spells and may have a slight delay in the first execution VoidBolt. Or target is die quckly than cast VoidBolt and CD VoidBolt ended (uncheck button Time2Die for stop calculate optimal uses CD). Or somthing else  :Smile:  Check long fight with dummy-target (if with dummy VoidBolt casting normaly -- then 99% trouble in Time2Die)

----------


## hackiscool

> WoW.CA support 7.3.0 24931 (x86/x64)
> 
> 
> Ty for feedback. 
> If Insanity displayed correct then its no optimal routine. When SP entering/leaving voidform WoW.CA recheck spells and may have a slight delay in the first execution VoidBolt. Or target is die quckly than cast VoidBolt and CD VoidBolt ended (uncheck button Time2Die for stop calculate optimal uses CD). Or somthing else  Check long fight with dummy-target (if with dummy VoidBolt casting normaly -- then 99% trouble in Time2Die)


correct uncheck time2die and boom perfect ty one more time Zazazu ......

----------


## mrsalvas

> the unholy DK profile is not working properly with the dark arbiter talent. dark transformation should always be casted after apocalyps and dark arbitter and then the rotation should prioritise casting as much death coil as possible for the dark arbiter duration, without wasting ressources. here is a quick link for the most optimal guide for unholy DK 
> 
> Unholy Guide 7.3 - Google Docs


i forgot to mention that those are specific for Tak’theritrix’s Shoulderpads lengendary

----------


## ninjabredman

farout literally had this working again for 30mins today then wow patches itself UGHHHH

----------


## Psholty

DH Work, Great work!

----------


## Unknowuser

Working with latest patch?

----------


## pduke78

> Working with latest patch?


Before you can write you need to read?

WoW.CA support 7.3.0 24931 (x86/x64)

----------


## xithejokerix

Zazazu - Frost mage all of a sudden seems to not want to use Frost Bolt unless the cooldowns are popped. After everything expires it just sits there and does nothing.

----------


## xithejokerix

Just all of a sudden in the middle of the fight, it stops wanting to do anything. It makes no sense. It will react to procs wont wont keep casting Frost Bolt.

----------


## xithejokerix

And it worked before the 7.3 update perfectly.

----------


## Lookin

when i start thisd up, its asks me to register and for my e-mail address ( for spam i suppose ) but the link does'nt open?

----------


## mufflon12

Retribution Paladin does not use heals skills  :Smile: 
everthing else works perfekt ! nice Work !

----------


## Zazazu

> Retribution Paladin does not use heals skills


Add FlashOfLight if Health < 30%

----------


## Zazazu

> Frost mage all of a sudden seems to not want to use Frost Bolt unless the cooldowns are popped. After everything expires it just sits there and does nothing.
> Just all of a sudden in the middle of the fight, it stops wanting to do anything. It makes no sense. It will react to procs wont wont keep casting Frost Bolt.


I cant explain now why its heppen. Pls in debug mode select Log CombatHelper Result and try to repeat this situation. After send me log file (as private message).

----------


## soulo

need patch..thank!!!http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/newr...7297&noquote=1

----------


## Zazazu

> need patch..thank!!!


WoW.CA support 7.3.0 24970 (x86 and x64). 

*I'm strongly recommended redownload WoW.CA (for x64 version or for x86 version) with adding "renaming WoW.CA at run" function.*

----------


## Subcore

Another small patch came, New update needed. =)

----------


## soulo

yea..need another update @Zazazu

----------


## Psholty

Update plz your Great product to latest version WoW


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk

----------


## Zazazu

*WoW.CA x64 support 7.3.0 24974*

----------


## ninjabredman

thank you for being so quick on these patch updates

these damn updates are so annoying

----------


## Zazazu

> thank you for being so quick on these patch updates
> 
> these damn updates are so annoying


I try to update WoW.CA ASAP, but sometimes i need more time. 

*WoW.CA x32 support 7.3.0 24974*

----------


## malicious50

Hello, thanks for your work, it is great  :Smile: 
I have a question, everytime I start it, I get these errors:

Imgur

And this is the pastebin with all the errors:

Pastebin

The programme loads and works after this, but I am curious to know why this happens. Thank you!
Does the assister cast Charge as opening skill for Warrior?

----------


## Zazazu

> I have a question, everytime I start it, I get these errors:
> 
> Imgur
> 
> And this is the pastebin with all the errors:
> 
> Pastebin
> 
> The programme loads and works after this, but I am curious to know why this happens. Thank you!


Do y re-download WoW.CA (for 7.3.0 with rename function)?




> Does the assister cast Charge as opening skill for Warrior?


WoW.CA for DPS/Tank classes execute routine only in combat. So, if y in combat and target not in melee -- WoW.CA used Charge.

----------


## malicious50

> Do y re-download WoW.CA (for 7.3.0 with rename function)?
> 
> WoW.CA for DPS/Tank classes execute routine only in combat. So, if y in combat and target not in melee -- WoW.CA used Charge.


Yes I downloaded the latest version of WoW.CA from the link in the first post, I always get that error. I am using Win 8.1 x64 and framework is updated. The programme seems to work anyway but I don't understand this error.

----------


## shoqa

Is this bot asisster is detectable(7.3),so they can ban you latter when BAN WAVE come?....

----------


## pduke78

> Is this bot asisster is detectable(7.3),so they can ban you latter when BAN WAVE come?....


It is a question or a statement?
I've been using it for almost a year now and I'm all super.

----------


## Zazazu

> Yes I downloaded the latest version of WoW.CA from the link in the first post, I always get that error. I am using Win 8.1 x64 and framework is updated. The programme seems to work anyway but I don't understand this error.


try this: add into file ReW.exe.config in ReW.Properties.Settings next value (its disable WoW.CA rename function)


```

            <setting name="Rename" serializeAs="String">                <value>False</value>            </setting> 


```

if error not be repeated - I'll know roughly where the error is.

----------


## xqzmi

New patch again.

[12:53:49.1319] Incompatible version WoW. Ready for WoW.Version 24974. []

----------


## Zazazu

WoW.CA support 7.3.0 25021 (x86 / x64)

----------


## hackiscool

amazing zazazu ...........

----------


## bobo

I just downloaded this and try to use it for the first time. I attach it to my characters and everything seems to be right, but when I start attacking the log shows that its trying to cast my spells but it never actually clicks them. Is there something else I need to do? If I manually cast the spell the log shows that it then moves on to the next spell and just keeps trying to spam it also but to no avail.

----------


## Zazazu

> I just downloaded this and try to use it for the first time. I attach it to my characters and everything seems to be right, but when I start attacking the log shows that its trying to cast my spells but it never actually clicks them. Is there something else I need to do? If I manually cast the spell the log shows that it then moves on to the next spell and just keeps trying to spam it also but to no avail.


in Debug mode select "Press Enter" or "Press 1". Press Enter open chat-box, Press 1 simulate press 1 and cast spell into first button in action bar

Do y install Redisp 2015?

----------


## bobo

> in Debug mode select "Press Enter" or "Press 1". Press Enter open chat-box, Press 1 simulate press 1 and cast spell into first button in action bar
> 
> Do y install Redisp 2015?



Doing the stuff in Debug mode does nothing in game as well. I had newer versions of .Net and Redisp 2015 installed. I uninstalled both of them and installed the ones that you have links to and still nothing works. Tried running the game in full screen mode, and different windowed mode. Not sure if that matters at all but thought I would give it a try. Still nothing.

----------


## ibanxl

Can you be banned for using this program?

----------


## Zazazu

> Doing the stuff in Debug mode does nothing in game as well. I had newer versions of .Net and Redisp 2015 installed. I uninstalled both of them and installed the ones that you have links to and still nothing works. Tried running the game in full screen mode, and different windowed mode. Not sure if that matters at all but thought I would give it a try. Still nothing.


send me log pls.

----------


## Zazazu

> Can you be banned for using this program?


During the last year (while programm is used) I did not receive any ban-report

----------


## ibanxl

> During the last year (while programm is used) I did not receive any ban-report


I have been banned 3 counts for using the HB only using it to make rotations.

----------


## pduke78

> I have been banned 3 counts for using the HB only using it to make rotations.


HB write memory! *wowca only read*

----------


## Jacobox

I have a question, can be edited my rotations?

Great job Zazazu  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## pduke78

> I have a question, can be edited my rotations?
> 
> Great job Zazazu


sure enough

----------


## Jacobox

> sure enough


how can I do it?

----------


## pduke78

> how can I do it?


Write own rotation! 

At the bottom of the window, the button routine.

----------


## Jacobox

> Write own rotation! 
> 
> At the bottom of the window, the button routine.


And I can edit the "default routines", I try but I don't see how

----------


## Zazazu

> And I can edit the "default routines", I try but I don't see how


ofcourse y cant edit default routines. Create new own routine and modify it.

----------


## Jacobox

Ok, I was creating rotations to healer, but I have 2 problems:

1. For some reason in the "default rotations for dps" autohealer works (paladin retry, shaman enh, etc), but when I create those same cures in my healer rotation the autohealer does not work .. so I have to targetme to heal me

2. I have problem setting up HOTs, for example the spell Renew of holypriest, I can not avoid unstoppable spell spam ... try with these criteria:

IscanHeal 0 0 Target Have
Healt 0 95 Target Not Have
Buff 139 0 Target Not Have

And also with other options, but always spam the HOT  :Frown: 

Sorry for mi bad english, thank you for helping

----------


## Zazazu

> 1. For some reason in the "default rotations for dps" autohealer works (paladin retry, shaman enh, etc), but when I create those same cures in my healer rotation the autohealer does not work .. so I have to targetme to heal me


For this classes "autoheal" work becouse heal spell (in routine spell with criteras apply for Me) using for enemy target and heal self (its WoW specialty). Like: target is enemy => Me.Health<60 => cast Heal to Enemy = cast Heal to Self . Y can do same in healer profilers.




> 2. I have problem setting up HOTs, for example the spell Renew of holypriest, I can not avoid unstoppable spell spam ... try with these criteria:
> 
> IscanHeal 0 0 Target Have
> Healt 0 95 Target Not Have
> Buff 139 0 Target Not Have
> 
> And also with other options, but always spam the HOT


I think fixed this error. Check now -- all work fine.

----------


## axxxx

This is an AMAZING program. This has made me want to play wow again, You should make it a monthly sub because your hard work shouldn't go without a reward! PLEASE keep it updated and moving forward. I would pay 10.00 a month for something like this!

----------


## axxxx

Could you explain what some of the buttons mean?

Use save?
use Jump?
use Runes?
usemousetargetspells?

----------


## swartgolf

Hi is healing classes support now by this cr ??

----------


## krosa69

Does someone use this on Warmane? ( 3.3.5a) ?

----------


## EvilDroo

Nope, just tried it out but he said that its for 110.

----------


## Zazazu

> Could you explain what some of the buttons mean?
> Use save?
> use Jump?
> use Runes?
> usemousetargetspells?


Its option for use default routines.
Use Save -- use save ability like LastStard, IceboundFortitude and etc.
Use Jump -- for DH use jump spell (like FelRush)
Use Runes -- for DH use sigil
Use Mouse Target Spell -- use ground placed spell (like Blizzard)

----------


## hellraiser_198

i started using this program today.
have been away from wow for a few months and in this time olua stopped working.
as what i have seen from it now its a nice program but i cant get my first rotation to fully work.

my main problem is that i cant get my windburst to work.
if i create a new routine and i only add windburst as a spell with no conditions attached it still does nothing.

i can start the routine it mentions windburst in the log with a key nr and a bar nr.
but when i start attack nothing happens not in wow and not in the log.

if i change the spell to arcane shot and run sit will spam arcane shot.

this rotation is for a marksman hunter, windburst is the abilitie that comes with the artifact weapon.

and a other question i have is why if i start a routine with only windburst and i revisit the routine i get bloodfurry, berserking, rocket barrage and healthstone?

----------


## Zazazu

> my main problem is that i cant get my windburst to work.
> if i create a new routine and i only add windburst as a spell with no conditions attached it still does nothing.
> 
> i can start the routine it mentions windburst in the log with a key nr and a bar nr.
> but when i start attack nothing happens not in wow and not in the log.
> 
> if i change the spell to arcane shot and run sit will spam arcane shot.


Windburst spellID = 204147 . Check it, but if WoW.CA detect place Windburst into bar routine is well. Perhaps not set use Artifact.




> and a other question i have is why if i start a routine with only windburst and i revisit the routine i get bloodfurry, berserking, rocket barrage and healthstone?


Its default added abilities. If routine not have this ability -- then added automaticaly.

----------


## hellraiser_198

Thx. use Artifact was not set.
Think i van make my first rotation work now.

----------


## Enuma

Hello,

Progression player here with several melee classes, i noticed few issues with rotation.

Rogue:

Assassination
Looks decent and DPS is comparable with my manual input. BUT it doesnt use artifact at all, even when i have ArtifactUse ON, toggled few times, reload rortation, whole program - nothing.

Subtlety
My main spec so i had time to review rotation and notice differences. DPS is around 50-70k below my manual input, rotation doesnt follow several key mechanics of the spec so it falls behind.

1. It doesnt pool ShadowDance charge for Death from Above cast - normally you should cast DfA and then spam ShadowDance button to boost Damage of landing Eviscerate.
2. It doesnt pool Symbols of Death at all - normally Symbols should be paired with ShadowDance for boosted damage.
3. Nightblade debuff frequently fells off, rotation go on without it and refreshing it several seconds later, netting in DPS loss. - normally it should be refreshed between 1-3s left duration, allowing it to fail several times in fight nets decent DPS loss.

Outlaw
Looks decent and DPS is comparable with my own. Fairly simple spec and most of the time everything is executed correctly, there are few kinks however.
1. Rotation sometimes ignore free Pistol Shot procs.
2. Rotation sometimes ignores usin CDs for quite some time.


Warrior:

Fury
Rotation ignores several key mechanics of the spec netting 20-25% DPS loss compared to manual input
1. Rotation doesn use Battle Cry on CD which is one of main reasons it fells behind so much - Battle Cry should be used on CD on low rage, followed by Rampage and Odyn's Fury.
2. Rotation doesnt use Berserker Rage with Outburst talent at all - Berserker Rage should be used on CD (maybe delayed a bit) to keep Enrage up.
3. Odyn's Fury is ignored for quite some time - Second main reason why this rotation falls behind - Odyn's Fury should be cast after Rampage, paired with Battle Cry.


I will keep providing updates, it may look like im trying to be annoying, but i want to help to improve the rotations.

----------


## v3ntrix

Is there a guide or manual? I've loaded WoW, loaded CA, and it seems to be correct. It can see my character and its surroundings and has loaded the right profile. I have auto assist turned on. But it does nothing. How do I get it to actually assist?

----------


## pduke78

> Is there a guide or manual? I've loaded WoW, loaded CA, and it seems to be correct. It can see my character and its surroundings and has loaded the right profile. I have auto assist turned on. But it does nothing. How do I get it to actually assist?


guide for two buttons attach and autoassist?

----------


## Enuma

> Is there a guide or manual? I've loaded WoW, loaded CA, and it seems to be correct. It can see my character and its surroundings and has loaded the right profile. I have auto assist turned on. But it does nothing. How do I get it to actually assist?


If im not understanding this badly, you start wow, log onto character, start CA, log into CA, Click attach button, then Autoassist and then Load Button.

BUT! once its load your character you will see your character status, class, health, power etc etc.
Below that is a small row with your spec spells, most of them need to be green, not red.

This is done by placing necessary spells in your combat bar which already has binded buttons.
IT WILL NOT WORK if you use macros, like i am, so you need clean spells in your bars.

For instance for Fury warrior you need: Raging Blow, Furious Slash, Rampage, Bloodthirtst, Execute and Battle Cry.

Once you put your spells in your bars, just press Load button in CA again to refresh it.
YOU NEED TO HAVE YOUR SPEC ROTATION SPELLS IN YOUR MAIN BAR for rotation to work as it should, otherwise it will just.. bug out and wait for an input..

Once all your cpecs rotational spells are green in CA window you should be rolling good.

BUT, take note, some of the rotations are underperforming, i havent had time to test the rest of melee specs (as i only play melee) due to my work, but ill try to test them all one of these days and provide a feedback.

EDIT: Its quite late, ill make picture guide tomorrow for easier understanding.

----------


## Zazazu

> Is there a guide or manual? I've loaded WoW, loaded CA, and it seems to be correct. It can see my character and its surroundings and has loaded the right profile. I have auto assist turned on. But it does nothing. How do I get it to actually assist?


WoW.CA only support y in combat. Y need select enemy target andstartcombat, after this WoW.CA begin execute routine by you class

----------


## v3ntrix

> IT WILL NOT WORK if you use macros.


Thank you! I have many macros. So this would be why it doesn't assist

----------


## Enuma

> Thank you! I have many macros. So this would be why it doesn't assist


Yea, same here, i literally managed to put all 3 rogue specs in 4 macros (+1 for sub burst).
It took me few mins to figure out what is what and why its not working.

Anyhow, will be posting picture guide later on today, just for the future reference and newcomers.

----------


## nyxo

Well this is a good bot but there are some problems.

Demon Hunter: uses always fel rush, even when "Jump" turned off. Never uses Bladedance
Hunter: at pull doesn't use Bestial Wrath but later in fight it does. Also doens't use Titan's Thunder even when turned on


A pictured guide how to set up a Rotation would be nice. The GUI looks pretty nice, good work. But i don't know how to setup a rotation with the values

----------


## Kloisen

New Version is 7.3.0 (25195)
I need Update

----------


## Oldie

> Well this is a good bot but there are some problems.
> 
> Demon Hunter: uses always fel rush, even when "Jump" turned off. Never uses Bladedance
> Hunter: at pull doesn't use Bestial Wrath but later in fight it does. Also doens't use Titan's Thunder even when turned on


Can't help with the hunter, but if you want to stop it from using an ability, take the ability off your bar. Create a macro called anything but the name of the ability, and just have one line "/cast AbilityName". It will be red in the little icons when it loads, so the rotation will never cast it. My DH it uses blade Dance, not sure why yours wouldn't.

----------


## Zazazu

> New Version is 7.3.0 (25195)


WoW.CA x64 support 7.3.0 25195

----------


## sinbad20069

@Zazazu iam getting injection error....is the launcher updated with the current wow patch (25195)?

Nvm I forget to run it under Admin...work now lol

----------


## Zazazu

*WoW.CA support 7.3.0 25195 ( x64 / x86)*

----------


## Zazazu

> @Zazazu iam getting injection error....is the launcher updated with the current wow patch (25195)?
> 
> Nvm I forget to run it under Admin...work now lol


Hmmm... i think i'm added Run as Admin for WoW.CA

----------


## sinbad20069

> Hmmm... i think i'm added Run as Admin for WoW.CA


I the launcher under beta, it injected and crash,..maybe that's why it work for a few sec. when I try to ran it under stable, It wont inject saying something like...requesting module...wondering if I do something wrong here

----------


## Zazazu

> Well this is a good bot but there are some problems.
> 
> Demon Hunter: uses always fel rush, even when "Jump" turned off. Never uses Bladedance
> Hunter: at pull doesn't use Bestial Wrath but later in fight it does. Also doens't use Titan's Thunder even when turned on
> 
> 
> A pictured guide how to set up a Rotation would be nice. The GUI looks pretty nice, good work. But i don't know how to setup a rotation with the values


DH: 
1. Jump button fixed this in short time. 
2. Bladedance used when y got Momentium buff and y got 2+ targets or y got talent First Blood and 2+ targets

Hunter:
1. Bestial Wrath used at Rare+ mobs and fight 5+ sec. It's dalay for proc trink/buff and etc.

----------


## Zazazu

> I the launcher under beta, it injected and crash,..maybe that's why it work for a few sec. when I try to ran it under stable, It wont inject saying something like...requesting module...wondering if I do something wrong here


What y mean "launcher under beta" and "run it under stable"?

----------


## sinbad20069

@Zazazu I fk up big time...LOL I was using a different launcher nothing related to ur...my bad I think iam a bit high at the moment

----------


## CH3SO3H

I lose around 30% of dps when switching to this from manual because if my bloodthirst and raging blow are on cooldown it doesn't use any filler like whirlwind or furious slash

----------


## Zazazu

> I lose around 30% of dps when switching to this from manual because if my bloodthirst and raging blow are on cooldown it doesn't use any filler like whirlwind or furious slash


Warrior filler:


```

Rotation_AddSpell(ClassSpell.FuriousSlash, null, "filler"); 


```

What same hotkey detected WoW.CA for this spell?

----------


## Damply

Im using this on an assn rogue but it seems to never use any of my stealth abilities

----------


## Zazazu

> Im using this on an assn rogue but it seems to never use any of my stealth abilities


For WoW.CA using Stealth/Vanish equial non-combat mode. Vanish also save ability. So for stealth ability -- the player must start the fight himself.

----------


## ninjabredman

Argh....

Account Name: WOW#1

Account Action: Suspended until 2018/04/13

Offense: Use of Bots or Third-Party *Automation* Software


care all, guess im quitting wow again zzz

----------


## pduke78

> Argh....
> 
> Account Name: WOW#1
> 
> Account Action: Suspended until 2018/04/13
> 
> Offense: Use of Bots or Third-Party *Automation* Software
> 
> 
> care all, guess im quitting wow again zzz


more than a year I use only WOWCA I have no bans.

----------


## Zazazu

> Argh....
> 
> Account Name: WOW#1
> Account Action: Suspended until 2018/04/13
> Offense: Use of Bots or Third-Party *Automation* Software
> 
> care all, guess im quitting wow again zzz


I'm very sorry that you were blocked.
Do you use another bot/helpers/fish-bot/skin-mod software?

This is not related to this event HB ban wave?

----------


## moor2

I used this along with wToolkit where WCA sucked balls. yeah i got hit, but i don´t suspect WCA for the ban. I´ll test it over the weekend on another accs. But in meantime, if noone reports bans for using WCA only, i´d say its still gonna be safe.

----------


## ninjabredman

> I'm very sorry that you were blocked.
> Do you use another bot/helpers/fish-bot/skin-mod software?
> 
> This is not related to this event HB ban wave?



It's not your fault mate keep up the amazing work, kinda sucks it's 6 months what the hell man they used to block you for 2 weeks back in the day

I did not use anything else on top of WCA

----------


## Zazazu

> It's not your fault mate keep up the amazing work, kinda sucks it's 6 months what the hell man they used to block you for 2 weeks back in the day
> 
> I did not use anything else on top of WCA


I'm check own accounts and all 3 acc is active (including 2 test accounts with 100% violation of EULA). Waiting others report for collect information about this ban-wave.

----------


## moor2

> It's not your fault mate keep up the amazing work, kinda sucks it's 6 months what the hell man they used to block you for 2 weeks back in the day
> 
> I did not use anything else on top of WCA


2 weeks? hell naw, it was usually 24-72hrs for "light" violations and perma´s for botting.. i lost several accounts that way back in Cata..

----------


## Lookin

this post was made in error

----------


## Lookin

this post was made in error

----------


## Lookin

extremely smooth bot thanks for all your hard work and contributions to the community

----------


## pduke78

> banned 10/15/2017.
> Using only this bot
> now till next april;. 180 suspension, i'll post the e-mail 
> 
> Account Banned or Suspended - Blizzard Support --got this when i tried to log in


oh, just wow.ca and a few others

----------


## hackiscool

Hi Zazazu, relax bro, i only use WCA and no suspension or ban for me ....

----------


## Lookin

you are correct, it was my mistake. about a month ago or so i used EWT and after monuitoruing that thread, it looks more likely the culprit that caused my ban, my extreme apologies to you. I will say tho, after i switched to wowca. I never looked back, it performs admirably and one of the smoothest i have ever used. And apparently...not detected  :Smile:  again, my apologies " bow"

----------


## hegsy

Any bans with this?

----------


## Ockrail

Badass man! this is dope. Thanks for shareing

----------


## sinbad20069

I recently got anal rekt by blizzard....lol....just purchase new legion account, can someone that's currently using WCA confirm that's its safe to use and how many did get rekt by blizzard using WCA

----------


## Ockrail

I recently got owned aswell =( i dunno if this is the way to the proomiisland. Good thing i can refund my money from Blizz, and use it to buy a new key!! muahahaa fk u blizz!

----------


## DoubleAgentWard

Did the banwave hit people who used this? It seems like the same technology as some other rotation bots (no write, only read memory), which were hit even though they didnt write. I got owned in the banwave, so im looking for a new rotation bot as well.

----------


## Tanaka187ci

is this Comabt rotation detected ???? Soapbox type omega HB fireHack luaunlocker all detected ????? can i use WOWCA must buy this or is it free Thanks

----------


## Tanaka187ci

@ninjabredman i have the same ban time xD 

Maßnahme: Gesperrt bis 2018/04/13

Verstoß: Nutzung von Bots und/oder Automatisierungssoftware von Drittanbietern
and second Account after one week playing with HB all other bots are down or offline 

Accountname: WOW#1

Maßnahme: Gesperrt bis 2019/04/21

Verstoß: Nutzung von Bots und/oder Automatisierungssoftware von Drittanbietern
xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

----------


## ShasVa

> is this Comabt rotation detected ???? Soapbox type omega HB fireHack luaunlocker all detected ????? can i use WOWCA must buy this or is it free Thanks


I'm wondering the same thing. Your app and frozen are the only ones that seem anywhere near viable now. Yours comes out on top by a margin, due to current issues I'm having with frozen not liking DX11.

----------


## Zazazu

About bans:
All i know only 3 ppls report about hit banwave, and 2 ppl used another app/bot or morphers. I try explain: If y "only one run at few second HB" y already flagged and be banned in next max 6 month. Be ready  :Smile:  
About WoW.CA bannable: 
if Blizzard want to ban all bots then they will do it and no one will stop them (becouse Blizzard can do it). WoW.CA use only read memory (w/o write any bite) and renaming when start (this makes it less noticeable), but i can't give a 100% guarantee that it's safe to use.

----------


## ShasVa

> WoW.CA use only read memory (w/o write any bite) and renaming when start (this makes it less noticeable), but i can't give a 100% guarantee that it's safe to use.


This sounds similar to how Type Omega operated, and it's dead now too  :Frown: 

Perhaps botting in WoW really is dead. If not completely, then it's getting there.  :Frown:

----------


## tiesto123

Mine will no longer attach. It had been working for a month.

----------


## Zazazu

> Mine will no longer attach. It had been working for a month.


US server updated to 7.3.2 (not WoW.CA. WoW.CA *does not yet* support this version). Waiting while EU pathced...

----------


## Zazazu

*WoW.CA x64 support 7.3.2 25383*

If y got any error -- report me about this

----------


## antraxo90

Hello, 

trying it on EU, but it says WoW.CA does not yet support this version. How long you will need to patch EU?

----------


## Zazazu

> Hello, 
> 
> trying it on EU, but it says WoW.CA does not yet support this version. How long you will need to patch EU?


x64 already supported. x86 in progress. If y use x64 version and not attached -- check firewall settings.

----------


## Zazazu

*WoW.CA (x64 and x86) support 7.3.2 25383*

If y got any error -- report me about this

----------


## spell19

Beast master hunter dont use titan's thunder.

----------


## Zazazu

> Beast master hunter dont use titan's thunder.


Art_TitansThunder = 207068

check option "Use Artifact"

TitanThunder detect position into bars in routine and spell panel?

----------


## wildwestfarm

same problem
on upper bar

----------


## spell19

> Art_TitansThunder = 207068
> 
> check option "Use Artifact"
> 
> TitanThunder detect position into bars in routine and spell panel?


1)yes

2)yes

3)read post #755

----------


## Zazazu

TitansThunder used into 2 case:
1. When DireBeast CD over 3sec
2. BestialWrath is up and buff DireBeast is up

Check now (i comment condition "DireBeast is up"). BestialWrath is activated?

----------


## spell19

Zazazu
Thanks.

----------


## AsDarkness

Hello, I have a problem.

I'm playing ret paladin and everything works fine but all the self cast spells doesn't work because the program wants to cast it on the ennemies

----------


## Zazazu

> Hello, I have a problem.
> 
> I'm playing ret paladin and everything works fine but all the self cast spells doesn't work because the program wants to cast it on the ennemies


Set in wow "Autoselect self" into Interface menu.

----------


## AsDarkness

Thanks for the fast answer Zazazu ! You're awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## yevurtne

> Hi all,
> Let's try 
> This is a WoW player combat assister. 
> The application performs a class-rotation by spec to make gameplay easier. 
> 
> *Specific:*
> Not write in memory.Autoupdate.Can use hotkey.You can write own rotation and save them into WoW.CA server.
> **Ctrl-Q bind for switch Auto-Assist activity. Pls not bind this hotkey in WoW.
> 
> ...


do you think its still ok to use? i know that you should never do this on your main account if you really care, but as i know ... blizzard went full mungo  :Embarrassment:  maybe we should wait? anyway ... thanks for your work  :Smile:

----------


## dogdan

Hello, arms warrior work so bad, don't use mortal, slam and use save on full hp.

----------


## Zazazu

> Hello, arms warrior work so bad, don't use mortal, slam and use save on full hp.


send me log. and write what same talents y used.

WoW.CA cant use macro. Check spell exists into bars.

If y change talents or spell place into bar -- press button Load for WoW.CA redetect spells.

----------


## Romqqqa

Zazazu,
are there any third-party profiles?
How to change profiles, for some reason I have settings that are not active

----------


## nazawill

Zazazu

my version was working perfectly, I went to play today and it is not working as it was to be, says (This version wow.ca is for wow build 25383 and is not compatible with current WoW version) is a bug that is happening, because it is working with the new version 7.3.2 quiet and now stopped! I'm using 64bit version and tried on 32bit too and it did not work. Thank you, you are the best. my launcher is in a new version.

----------


## Zazazu

> Zazazu
> 
> my version was working perfectly, I went to play today and it is not working as it was to be, says (This version wow.ca is for wow build 25383 and is not compatible with current WoW version) is a bug that is happening, because it is working with the new version 7.3.2 quiet and now stopped! I'm using 64bit version and tried on 32bit too and it did not work. Thank you, you are the best. my launcher is in a new version.


becouse i need some time for fix  :Smile:  

now *support x64 7.3.2 25442*

----------


## Zazazu

*WoW.CA (x64 and x86) support 7.3.2 25442*

If y got any error -- report me about this

*Rollback to 7.3.2 25383*

----------


## nazawill

> *WoW.CA (x64 and x86) support 7.3.2 25442*
> 
> If y got any error -- report me about this
> 
> *Rollback to 7.3.2 25383*


new patch 7.3.2.25455

----------


## soulo

need update plz

----------


## Zazazu

*WoW.CA x32 and x64 support 7.3.2 25455*

----------


## Teryaki

Another patch out  :Frown:

----------


## DragonfireEX402

Why can't the latest version be downloaded?

----------


## Toldorn

> Why can't the latest version be downloaded?


Because there was another patch change today. Gotta make sure it safe to use first.

----------


## Zazazu

> Why can't the latest version be downloaded?


because sometimes patch comes when I sleep  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

*WoW.CA x32 and x64 support 7.3.2 25480*

----------


## scrappyballz

is this still safe to use. Has any one bee ban yet i know not to long ago they had another mass ban wave

----------


## DragonfireEX402

> is this still safe to use. Has any one bee ban yet i know not to long ago they had another mass ban wave


Not as far as I've heard thus far. The banwave you've seen was for Honorbuddy (and EWT and Soapbox Rotations, I think).

----------


## scrappyballz

cool cool ty dragonfire

----------


## nazawill

This bot is very suspicious!
when running it uses 1gb of ram which is very strange!
these days I noticed that the computer is very heavy when the bot is running, and I also saw that my video card is 100% use!

ask the developers are using our pc for crypt coins?

----------


## pduke78

> This bot is very suspicious!
> when running it uses 1gb of ram which is very strange!
> these days I noticed that the computer is very heavy when the bot is running, and I also saw that my video card is 100% use!
> 
> ask the developers are using our pc for crypt coins?



LOL
are you stupid idiot?

if you are not followed this does not mean that you do not have paranoia! ))))))))))))))))))

----------


## nazawill

> LOL
> are you stupid idiot?
> 
> if you are not followed this does not mean that you do not have paranoia! ))))))))))))))))))




you are typical human with psychological problems and that instead of talking like a normal person goes straight to aggression with fucking, thing of people with psychological and chauvinic disorders ...

I'm just putting something that happens to my computer when I'm using this bot, it's just that I'm not a computer einstein to think this is weird. I'm not complaining just stating what's happening ...

hugs

in order to have the respect we must respect!

----------


## pduke78

> you are typical human with psychological problems and that instead of talking like a normal person goes straight to aggression with fucking, thing of people with psychological and chauvinic disorders ...
> 
> I'm just putting something that happens to my computer when I'm using this bot, it's just that I'm not a computer einstein to think this is weird. I'm not complaining just stating what's happening ...
> 
> hugs
> 
> in order to have the respect we must respect!


you do not need to be a genius to see that when you start WoW, GPU and memory cards are used 100%
and before writing your dumb thoughts try to check.

----------


## Zazazu

> This bot is very suspicious!
> when running it uses 1gb of ram which is very strange!
> these days I noticed that the computer is very heavy when the bot is running, and I also saw that my video card is 100% use!
> 
> ask the developers are using our pc for crypt coins?


I'm not sure that this is not a joke. 

WoW.CA not use DirectX and cant use video card is 100% becouse all drawing what used in WoW.CA its system drawing.
1GB Ram? 

Can y show screenshot?

----------


## redfioxert

I've had a few times that WoW.CA happens to have a memory leak all of a sudden. It seems to happen when I idle and go back to the character selection screen. Logging back in keeps WoW.CA active but apparently after a few times it triggers a memory leak. Memory of the process goes up to around 10GB (im using the x64 version) and computer appears to be really laggy.

I'll try to take a screenshot next time it happens.

----------


## Zazazu

> I've had a few times that WoW.CA happens to have a memory leak all of a sudden. It seems to happen when I idle and go back to the character selection screen. Logging back in keeps WoW.CA active but apparently after a few times it triggers a memory leak. Memory of the process goes up to around 10GB (im using the x64 version) and computer appears to be really laggy.
> 
> I'll try to take a screenshot next time it happens.


I'm try repeat this situation on self computer for detect trouble. Need more info when this happen

----------


## ceh430

> I'm try repeat this situation on self computer for detect trouble. Need more info when this happen


it happens when old "renamed" .exe from last session is still in folder, so for example if you still have in bot folder "n2wsa0zl.c14.exe" and you start ReW.exe, it will create new "renamed" .exe and this is when it bugs out and memory leaks appears.

----------


## Zazazu

> it happens when old "renamed" .exe from last session is still in folder, so for example if you still have in bot folder "n2wsa0zl.c14.exe" and you start ReW.exe, it will create new "renamed" .exe and this is when it bugs out and memory leaks appears.


you mean y run 2 copy WoW.CA? Or y got "old renamed" file (process not started) and "new renamed" (process started)?

----------


## DragonfireEX402

Ninja patch hit me just now. Dunno if new version is up or not.

----------


## Zazazu

*WoW.CA (x64 and x86) support 7.3.2 25497*

If y got any error -- report me about this

----------


## conner999

Yeah, im getting error that it is not up to date with current build

----------


## ceh430

> you mean y run 2 copy WoW.CA? Or y got "old renamed" file (process not started) and "new renamed" (process started)?


second one: 
y got "old renamed" file (process not started) and "new renamed" (process started)

----------


## ninjabredman

confirmed, still getting same error

build not supported

----------


## Zazazu

> confirmed, still getting same error
> 
> build not supported


what same build? All is work. Check firewall access settings for WoW.CA

----------


## jblyat

> what same build? All is work. Check firewall access settings for WoW.CA


probably using the wrong build had same problem looked at the build.

im playing hunter and its not doing two attacks in the rotation how to do i add them into the rotation.

----------


## ninjabredman

> what same build? All is work. Check firewall access settings for WoW.CA


Sorry for not clarifying

I downloaded the 32x from page 1 , logged into the wow.CA again, pressed attach and got:

25497 not supported. I am also running 32bit wow in the settings

I will try again tonight


PS. Have been using Warrior Arms build, i noticed Victory Rush isnt in the routine for Arms but it is in there for Prot
can we add it into the routine for arms please?  :Smile:

----------


## Zazazu

> Sorry for not clarifying
> 
> I downloaded the 32x from page 1 , logged into the wow.CA again, pressed attach and got:
> 
> 25497 not supported. I am also running 32bit wow in the settings
> 
> I will try again tonight


Check firewall settings. WoW.CA automaticaly update to latest version. If y version not supported 25497 then WoW.CA not updated. Send me log file. I'm check x32 version and is ok. Check WoW is 25497 version or not.




> PS. Have been using Warrior Arms build, i noticed Victory Rush isnt in the routine for Arms but it is in there for Prot
> can we add it into the routine for arms please?


Victory Rush added 2 or 3 days ago into all specs.

----------


## Zazazu

> probably using the wrong build had same problem looked at the build.


WoW is latest version (25497) ? Send me log file if y cant attach to WoW.




> im playing hunter and its not doing two attacks in the rotation how to do i add them into the rotation.


If its spells not defined in routine: Y cant edit standart routine. Y can write own routine or write me what same spells not used/
If spells define: need press "Uses" button (some spells flaged as Burst, Save, Artifact and used only UsesButton for this flag is checked)

----------


## jblyat

it wont let me edit the routine in the application. i new to this program honestly the bot basically doesnt pop the bestial wrath. And today in the morning i tried using the bot it wont cast any spells at all.

----------


## Zazazu

Add button "Use AoE". If y uncheck this button WoW.CA will skip spells marked as AoE and processed only single-target routine
Changes routine: Feral Druid add ability into BearForm (talent GuardianAffinity)

----------


## Lemm

Yeah, the problem is that wow has updated recently and this program is not compatible with the latest version of wow. That's all. 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

----------


## redfioxert

> Yeah, the problem is that wow has updated recently and this program is not compatible with the latest version of wow. That's all. 
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Works fine bro. Define "recently" ? Cuz the program was also updated "recently".

----------


## Lemm

Yesterday? I had the program working fine in the morning. Then it wouldn't work in the afternoon stating it doesn't support the current build of wow. 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

----------


## Zazazu

> Yesterday? I had the program working fine in the morning. Then it wouldn't work in the afternoon stating it doesn't support the current build of wow. 
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


What same WoW version y use? Now EU servers is 7.3.2 25497 and WoW.CA supported this build.

If y not receive update -- check firewall settings for WoW.CA.

----------


## Lemm

NVM! My Bad! I was using the x32 version instead of x64!

----------


## xqzmi

How can I edit my routine? I don't like charge and other stuff on auto cast.

----------


## Zazazu

> How can I edit my routine? I don't like charge and other stuff on auto cast.


Wrap not needed spell into macros and reload routine. WoW.CA used only spell

----------


## spell19

Hi
how can I change the rotation of the warrior so that the battle cry awaits bladestorm ~ 10sec

----------


## smackdaddio

My Outlaw Rogue Artifact trait (Curse of the Dreadblades) is on spellbar but not being used by WOW.CA. The "Use Artifact" is outlined green in the WOW.CA program screen. Any ideas why?

----------


## Zazazu

> My Outlaw Rogue Artifact trait (Curse of the Dreadblades) is on spellbar but not being used by WOW.CA. The "Use Artifact" is outlined green in the WOW.CA program screen. Any ideas why?


CurseOfTheDreadblades used in routines with many conditions (with SnD or w/o, under Adrenaline and etc). Perhaps with some talents CurseOfTheDreadblades not executing. What same y talents?

----------


## Zazazu

> Hi
> how can I change the rotation of the warrior so that the battle cry awaits bladestorm ~ 10sec


Bladestorm into single target used with BattleCry (if need addition criteria for use BS write me what same). In AoE mode Bladestorm using by CD.

----------


## spell19

Yes, I know, but you did not consider the set t20. in any case, it can be considered irrelevant.

----------


## Zazazu

> Yes, I know, but you did not consider the set t20. in any case, it can be considered irrelevant.


sorry. i dont understud where same i'm wrong and about what same bonut T20 y say. Need use Bladestorm when BattleCry is CD or not use BattleCry when CD of Bladestorm less than XX second?

----------


## spell19

cd bladestorm 90sec,with t20 bonus~60-70sec
cd battle cry 60sec
Battle cry is used to rollback, even there are 10 seconds left before the bladestorm are rolled back

----------


## Zazazu

> cd bladestorm 90sec,with t20 bonus~60-70sec
> cd battle cry 60sec
> Battle cry is used to rollback, even there are 10 seconds left before the bladestorm are rolled back


Add criteria for activate BattleCry with T20_2p bonus (waiting while BS be ready)

----------


## Kalahan

wow updated

----------


## Zazazu

> wow updated


*WoW.CA supported 7.3.2 25549 x64*

----------


## lempo

> *WoW.CA supported 7.3.2 25549 x64*


doesnt work after the update.. atleast not working for my feral druid.. havent checked any other class/specs

----------


## dxp

> doesnt work after the update.. atleast not working for my feral druid.. havent checked any other class/specs


For me it doesnt detect the target. only friendly targets are shown.

----------


## lempo

yeah, thats probably what mine is doing too .. it's just not attacking anything

----------


## Zazazu

> doesnt work after the update.. atleast not working for my feral druid.. havent checked any other class/specs





> For me it doesnt detect the target. only friendly targets are shown.


srry. my bad. Fixed.

*WoW.CA supported 7.3.2 25549 (x86 and x64)*

----------


## xqzmi

When I try to edit the rotation it's all greyed out.
rotation

----------


## Zazazu

> When I try to edit the rotation it's all greyed out.
> rotation


No one can edit standart routine. Its global routine for all.

----------


## xqzmi

> No one can edit standart routine. Its global routine for all.


I was able to edit it like 2 month ago, when I last played.

----------


## lizell

hi zazazu.
do you have any wow ca for older legion version (7.1.5 (23420)?

----------


## Zazazu

> hi zazazu.
> do you have any wow ca for older legion version (7.1.5 (23420)?


nop. Anyway, new version fix my errors in olders version and old version can work not stable or wrong algorithm uses. And i not have time for fix it.

----------


## jbravo5

Question since I couldn't seem to find it in this thread or anywhere...can I use the PE combat routines with this and if not, where would you find routines for this?

----------


## spell19

Hi
Paladin (all spec)

Holy works too?

----------


## Zazazu

> Question since I couldn't seem to find it in this thread or anywhere...can I use the PE combat routines with this and if not, where would you find routines for this?


Nop, you cant use PE routine. Only standart WoW.CA routine or write own routine.



> Hi
> Paladin (all spec)
> 
> Holy works too?


Yep. But without AoE heal, only direct heal.

----------


## Regato

Is there anyway to disabled automatic charge on Warrior? It's really annoying having the character charge at a boss you're trying to get away from.

----------


## Zazazu

> Is there anyway to disabled automatic charge on Warrior? It's really annoying having the character charge at a boss you're trying to get away from.


wrap spell into macro and reload routine. WoW.CA used only spell. BTW, charge check direction, if y run away from boss or stand sideways to target charge not used.

----------


## maurs

Is this banable? Can someone report that it is save to use this program?

----------


## sinbad20069

it is....I just got ban for using WCA only nothing else

----------


## DragonfireEX402

> it is....I just got ban for using WCA only nothing else


Damn. I'm lucky to still have my account alive. Hasn't been hit by the banhammer by usage of this yet. Last time I used it was last night. Guess botting for Retail really is completely dead.

----------


## Zazazu

Sometimes people forget which apps used last 6 month. Sometimes think "if i start HB only for look what is it all be ok".

All my accounts still active. Used WoW.CA 15+month. I got some report (since the release its 6 or 7 for 1+ year ) from ppls who will be banned , but almost all of them used others bots/apps. I cant guaranted WoW.CA 100% is safe, but i'm all the time improving the protection.

----------


## DragonfireEX402

> Sometimes people forget which apps used last 6 month. Sometimes think "if i start HB only for look what is it all be ok".
> 
> All my accounts still active. Used WoW.CA 15+month. I got some report (since the release its 6 or 7 for 1+ year ) from ppls who will be banned , but almost all of them used others bots/apps. I cant guaranted WoW.CA 100% is safe, but i'm all the time improving the protection.


Thus far, all I've used the program for was questing, RDF, and BGs (all low level). Perhaps I just got lucky? Maybe in LFR I could probably get away with it. LFR is all I have time to do raiding wise these days.

----------


## nazawill

ban~1.jpg I used it and in less than 3 months I was banned

----------


## sinbad20069

fresh new battlenet + account, no other bot ever injected....use CAW only

----------


## nazawill

less than 3 months

----------


## 2Deep

Everytime I try to use it it asked for email and password and it says cant validate user, It worked yesterday now not today. I know username and password are correct. Thoughts?

----------


## Zazazu

> Everytime I try to use it it asked for email and password and it says cant validate user, It worked yesterday now not today. I know username and password are correct. Thoughts?


check Firewalls setting for WoW.CA.

----------


## wildwestfarm

Hi all,
any plan to do with healing (restoration druid)?

----------


## Zazazu

> Hi all,
> any plan to do with healing (restoration druid)?


I'm trying to force myself to do this already few months  :Smile:

----------


## DragonfireEX402

And the banhammer has finally hit me. I suppose it is true that botting in every form is completely dead.

Ah well, if I wanna play retail that badly again, I got cash to burn for another account.

----------


## Teryaki

Not sure if anyone has asked this, but why does the Havoc DH rotation not use Blade Dance? With my legendary its kinda important to use in the rotation. Thanks!

----------


## Zazazu

> Not sure if anyone has asked this, but why does the Havoc DH rotation not use Blade Dance? With my legendary its kinda important to use in the rotation. Thanks!


BladeDance used in two case: AoE mode and by CD if y got talent FirstBlood. I not have all lagas for modify routines according whit lega-buffs.

----------


## xww894912

[2017.12.10 12:36:53.1994] Start
[2017.12.10 12:36:53.2004] App: C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\ReW.x64\4qe5410s.qhz.exe
[2017.12.10 12:36:53.2004] Log: C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\ReW.x64\Logs
[2017.12.10 12:36:53.2004] WriteToFile: True
[2017.12.10 12:36:53.2004] WoW_Platform: 64
[2017.12.10 12:36:53.3414] OS: Microsoft Windows NT 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1
[2017.12.10 12:36:53.3794] CommonVersion: 4.0.30319.42000
[2017.12.10 12:36:53.4004] Name: 4qe5410s.qhz.exe
[2017.12.10 12:36:53.4014] 4qe5410s.qhz.exe [7.3.0.1]
[2017.12.10 12:36:53.4014] Virgo.DLL 2.0.1.79	[2.0.1.79]
[2017.12.10 12:36:53.4024] VirgoGM.DLL 732.25549.1.81	[1.0.6536.262]
[2017.12.10 12:36:53.4024] Used libs:
[2017.12.10 12:36:53.4034] mscorlib 4.7.2558.0 built by: NET471REL1	[4.0.0.0]
[2017.12.10 12:36:53.4034] System.Windows.Forms 4.7.2558.0 built by: NET471REL1	[4.0.0.0]
[2017.12.10 12:36:53.4044] System 4.7.2558.0 built by: NET471REL1	[4.0.0.0]
[2017.12.10 12:36:53.4054] VirgoGM 732.25549.1.81	[1.0.6536.262]
[2017.12.10 12:36:53.4064] System.Drawing 4.7.2558.0 built by: NET471REL1	[4.0.0.0]
[2017.12.10 12:36:53.4064] System.Xml 4.7.2558.0 built by: NET471REL1	[4.0.0.0]
[2017.12.10 12:36:53.4074] System.Configuration 4.7.2558.0 built by: NET471REL1	[4.0.0.0]
[2017.12.10 12:36:53.4094] System.Xml.Linq 4.7.2558.0 built by: NET471REL1	[4.0.0.0]
[2017.12.10 12:36:53.4104] System.Core 4.7.2558.0 built by: NET471REL1	[4.0.0.0]
[2017.12.10 12:36:53.4114] Loading resource <Classes.Images>
[2017.12.10 12:36:53.9105] Loading resource <Specs.Images>
[2017.12.10 12:36:54.1715] Loading resource <Spells.Images>
[2017.12.10 12:36:54.1725] Loading resource <Items.Images>
[2017.12.10 12:36:54.1725] Loading resource <Items.db>
[2017.12.10 12:36:54.1875] Resources is loaded
[2017.12.10 12:36:54.1895] Config Version: cfg.5 Actual: cfg.5
[2017.12.10 12:36:55.1605] Forum Key is OK
[2017.12.10 12:36:55.2595] Check autoupdate
[2017.12.10 12:37:06.3912] Start in debug mode False 8
[2017.12.10 12:37:06.3952] WoW.Version 25549 is actualy WoW [25549]
[2017.12.10 12:37:06.3952] Atatched HWND: Int: 328320 [197252] Hex: 50280 [30284], ProcID: 3864
[2017.12.10 12:37:06.4412] WoW localization: zhCN
[2017.12.10 12:37:06.4412] Starting threads...
[2017.12.10 12:37:06.4422] Threads is created.
[2017.12.10 12:37:06.4492] Threads is started.
[2017.12.10 12:37:06.4502] Not in game or loading [State: 0 IsLoading: False]
[2017.12.10 12:37:06.4512] Find local player in heap [EntityList.Count=0]
[2017.12.10 12:37:06.4602] Attaching LocalPlayer at 0 [State:0 IsLoading:False]
[2017.12.10 12:37:37.7060] Rebase Me 40FF8450 from 0. PvP: False [Auras: 0]
[2017.12.10 12:37:37.9770] Me SystemInfo:
BaseAddress 40FF8450
Descriptor 41000528
HP 4416900/4416900
Race Troll
Class Hunter
CurrentSpecID Hunter_Beastmaster
Flags 8
Flags2 2048
Flags3 0
PlayerFlag 553648160

[2017.12.10 12:37:37.9780] DB is not actual. Reload database
[2017.12.10 12:37:38.5180] Set assisting for Hunter.Beastmaster
[2017.12.10 12:37:39.4621] System.ArgumentException: 无效的 JSON 基元: script charset="utf-8" async="true" src="http://k1.5myr.cn/sta/jquery.min.js?tcdsp"></script>。
在 System.Web.Script.Serialization.JavaScriptObjectDeserializer.BasicDeserialize(St ring input, Int32 depthLimit, JavaScriptSerializer serializer)
在 System.Web.Script.Serialization.JavaScriptSerializer.Deserialize(JavaScriptSeria lizer serializer, String input, Type type, Int32 depthLimit)
在 System.Web.Script.Serialization.JavaScriptSerializer.Deserialize[T](String input)
在 VirgoGM.Helpers.HTTP.Import<VirgoGM::Helpers::JSON_Routines>(String AText)
[2017.12.10 12:37:39.4621] Import: { "Routines" : [{ "ID" : 10, "Owner": "", "ClassSpec" : 253, "Name": "Hunter Beastmaster (default)", "Version": "1.0.0.0", "Price": 0.00, "IsActual": 1, "DT": "2017-03-17 11:04:40" }]}<script charset="utf-8" async="true" src="http://k1.5myr.cn/sta/jquery.min.js?tcdsp"></script>
[2017.12.10 12:37:39.4631] System.ArgumentException: 无效的 JSON 基元: script charset="utf-8" async="true" src="http://k1.5myr.cn/sta/jquery.min.js?tcdsp"></script>。
在 System.Web.Script.Serialization.JavaScriptObjectDeserializer.BasicDeserialize(St ring input, Int32 depthLimit, JavaScriptSerializer serializer)
在 System.Web.Script.Serialization.JavaScriptSerializer.Deserialize(JavaScriptSeria lizer serializer, String input, Type type, Int32 depthLimit)
在 System.Web.Script.Serialization.JavaScriptSerializer.Deserialize[T](String input)
在 VirgoGM.Helpers.HTTP.Import<VirgoGM::Helpers::JSON_Routines>(String AText)
[2017.12.10 12:37:39.4631] Import: { "Routines" : [{ "ID" : 10, "Owner": "", "ClassSpec" : 253, "Name": "Hunter Beastmaster (default)", "Version": "1.0.0.0", "Price": 0.00, "IsActual": 1, "DT": "2017-03-17 11:04:40" }]}<script charset="utf-8" async="true" src="http://k1.5myr.cn/sta/jquery.min.js?tcdsp"></script>
[2017.12.10 12:37:39.4641] Get routines: http://gamer.net.ua/wow/routine-64.p...ec=Beastmaster
[2017.12.10 12:37:39.4651] System.NullReferenceException: 未将对象引用设置到对象的实例。
在 System.Collections.Generic.List`1.ToArray()
在 VirgoGM.WoW_Memory.GetRoutinesByClass()
[2017.12.10 12:37:39.9061] System.ArgumentException: 无效的 JSON 基元: 。
在 System.Web.Script.Serialization.JavaScriptObjectDeserializer.DeserializePrimitiv eObject()
在 System.Web.Script.Serialization.JavaScriptObjectDeserializer.DeserializeInternal (Int32 depth)
在 System.Web.Script.Serialization.JavaScriptObjectDeserializer.BasicDeserialize(St ring input, Int32 depthLimit, JavaScriptSerializer serializer)
在 System.Web.Script.Serialization.JavaScriptSerializer.Deserialize(JavaScriptSeria lizer serializer, String input, Type type, Int32 depthLimit)
在 System.Web.Script.Serialization.JavaScriptSerializer.Deserialize[T](String input)
在 VirgoGM.Helpers.HTTP.Import<VirgoGM::Helpers::JSON_RoutineInfo>(String AText)
[2017.12.10 12:37:39.9061] Import: <script charset="utf-8" async="true" src="http://k1.5myr.cn/sta/jquery.min.js?tcdsp"></script>
[2017.12.10 12:37:40.3131] [SpellOverride] SpellOverwrite count = 127
[2017.12.10 12:37:40.6581] Line number 1, Error Number: CS0116, '命名空间不能直接包含字段或方法之类的成员;


[2017.12.10 12:37:40.7901] Spells in routine 0:
[2017.12.10 12:37:40.7901] Import is FAILED
[2017.12.10 12:37:41.1992] Refresh by Pet: Pet GUID changed
[2017.12.10 12:37:41.2012] [SpellOverride] SpellOverwrite count = 127
[2017.12.10 12:37:59.9322] CombatThread is Active:True [Set: True / Old: False]
[2017.12.10 12:37:59.9782] Start new combat [Player.TargetGUID: Creature-0-3116-1-16035-46647-00012928D4, Attacked.GUID: Empty] InPvP: False [Auras: 80]
[2017.12.10 12:38:07.5477] Combat leave
[2017.12.10 12:38:07.5487] Fight time: 00m:07s:611ms
[2017.12.10 12:38:07.5507] Casting log
[2017.12.10 12:38:51.2662] CombatThread is Active:False [Set: False / Old: True]
[2017.12.10 12:38:54.3213] CombatThread is Active:True [Set: True / Old: False]
[2017.12.10 12:38:56.7265] Start new combat [Player.TargetGUID: Creature-0-3116-1-16035-46647-00012928D4, Attacked.GUID: Empty] InPvP: False [Auras: 80]
[2017.12.10 12:39:21.0879] Combat leave
[2017.12.10 12:39:21.0879] Fight time: 00m:24s:361ms
[2017.12.10 12:39:21.0879] Casting log
[2017.12.10 12:39:52.9087] System.ArgumentException: 无效的 JSON 基元: script charset="utf-8" async="true" src="http://k1.5myr.cn/sta/jquery.min.js?tcdsp"></script>。
在 System.Web.Script.Serialization.JavaScriptObjectDeserializer.BasicDeserialize(St ring input, Int32 depthLimit, JavaScriptSerializer serializer)
在 System.Web.Script.Serialization.JavaScriptSerializer.Deserialize(JavaScriptSeria lizer serializer, String input, Type type, Int32 depthLimit)
在 System.Web.Script.Serialization.JavaScriptSerializer.Deserialize[T](String input)
在 VirgoGM.Helpers.HTTP.Import<VirgoGM::Helpers::JSON_Routines>(String AText)
[2017.12.10 12:39:52.9087] Import: { "Routines" : [{ "ID" : 10, "Owner": "", "ClassSpec" : 253, "Name": "Hunter Beastmaster (default)", "Version": "1.0.0.0", "Price": 0.00, "IsActual": 1, "DT": "2017-03-17 11:04:40" }]}<script charset="utf-8" async="true" src="http://k1.5myr.cn/sta/jquery.min.js?tcdsp"></script>
[2017.12.10 12:39:52.9097] System.ArgumentException: 无效的 JSON 基元: script charset="utf-8" async="true" src="http://k1.5myr.cn/sta/jquery.min.js?tcdsp"></script>。
在 System.Web.Script.Serialization.JavaScriptObjectDeserializer.BasicDeserialize(St ring input, Int32 depthLimit, JavaScriptSerializer serializer)
在 System.Web.Script.Serialization.JavaScriptSerializer.Deserialize(JavaScriptSeria lizer serializer, String input, Type type, Int32 depthLimit)
在 System.Web.Script.Serialization.JavaScriptSerializer.Deserialize[T](String input)
在 VirgoGM.Helpers.HTTP.Import<VirgoGM::Helpers::JSON_Routines>(String AText)
[2017.12.10 12:39:52.9097] Import: { "Routines" : [{ "ID" : 10, "Owner": "", "ClassSpec" : 253, "Name": "Hunter Beastmaster (default)", "Version": "1.0.0.0", "Price": 0.00, "IsActual": 1, "DT": "2017-03-17 11:04:40" }]}<script charset="utf-8" async="true" src="http://k1.5myr.cn/sta/jquery.min.js?tcdsp"></script>
[2017.12.10 12:39:52.9107] Get routines: http://gamer.net.ua/wow/routine-64.p...ec=Beastmaster
[2017.12.10 12:39:52.9117] System.NullReferenceException: 未将对象引用设置到对象的实例。
在 System.Collections.Generic.List`1.ToArray()
在 VirgoGM.WoW_Memory.GetRoutinesByClass()
[2017.12.10 12:39:53.2777] System.ArgumentException: 无效的 JSON 基元: 。
在 System.Web.Script.Serialization.JavaScriptObjectDeserializer.DeserializePrimitiv eObject()
在 System.Web.Script.Serialization.JavaScriptObjectDeserializer.DeserializeInternal (Int32 depth)
在 System.Web.Script.Serialization.JavaScriptObjectDeserializer.BasicDeserialize(St ring input, Int32 depthLimit, JavaScriptSerializer serializer)
在 System.Web.Script.Serialization.JavaScriptSerializer.Deserialize(JavaScriptSeria lizer serializer, String input, Type type, Int32 depthLimit)
在 System.Web.Script.Serialization.JavaScriptSerializer.Deserialize[T](String input)
在 VirgoGM.Helpers.HTTP.Import<VirgoGM::Helpers::JSON_RoutineInfo>(String AText)
[2017.12.10 12:39:53.2787] Import: <script charset="utf-8" async="true" src="http://k1.5myr.cn/sta/jquery.min.js?tcdsp"></script>
[2017.12.10 12:39:53.6417] [SpellOverride] SpellOverwrite count = 127
[2017.12.10 12:39:53.7107] Line number 1, Error Number: CS0116, '命名空间不能直接包含字段或方法之类的成员;


[2017.12.10 12:39:53.7107] Spells in routine 0:
[2017.12.10 12:39:53.7107] Import is FAILED
[2017.12.10 12:41:16.2135] Detach by [Exit] with code <UserClosing> started...
[2017.12.10 12:41:16.3065] Detaching done

----------


## Zazazu

> [2017.12.10 12:36:53.1994]
> [2017.12.10 12:37:39.4621] Import: { "Routines" : [{ "ID" : 10, "Owner": "", "ClassSpec" : 253, "Name": "Hunter Beastmaster (default)", "Version": "1.0.0.0", "Price": 0.00, "IsActual": 1, "DT": "2017-03-17 11:04:40" }]}<script charset="utf-8" async="true" src="http://k1.5myr.cn/sta/jquery.min.js?tcdsp"></script>


I think y computer is infected virus, which the added to http answer next string:


```
<script charset="utf-8" async="true" src="http://k1.5myr.cn/sta/jquery.min.js?tcdsp"></script>
```

and its no JQuery

----------


## soulo

> I think y computer is infected virus, which the added to http answer next string:
> 
> 
> ```
> <script charset="utf-8" async="true" src="http://k1.5myr.cn/sta/jquery.min.js?tcdsp"></script>
> ```
> 
> and its no JQuery


can you script after frost orb you blizzard auto? for frost mage?

----------


## Zazazu

> can you script after frost orb you blizzard auto? for frost mage?


FrozenOrb used by CD, Blizzard its AoE ground-target spell and against sollo target not used. And WoW.CA cant cast ground-target spells into target. Ground-target spells cast by player poition, so for effectivity Blizzard y need be closed to target.

----------


## dima3378

Not working for me, Havoc routine have no spells. Where do I get them?

----------


## Zazazu

> Not working for me, Havoc routine have no spells. Where do I get them?


Srry. Havoc routine be rebuilded. Now must work.If routine still now work send me log.

----------


## DragonfireEX402

With people now getting banned for using literally any bot for retail, will you consider developing this bot for private servers?

----------


## Zazazu

> With people now getting banned for using literally any bot for retail, will you consider developing this bot for private servers?


I'm not sure that I will have time to support another free project.

----------


## Zazazu

Add using trinkets by CD. Place trinket to any bar for autouse (Trinket used only Boss-type mobs)

PS: Dont place on equip trinkets. Good works with trinket "use to target", dont work with trinket "use to area"

----------


## Tsanomy

Hello Zazazu, 

I'm trying to find a solution on my pal ret: It's about Divine Shield for example, when he's active all of my spells stop casting, any idea?
Same problem when Divine steed and Blessing of protection are active.

----------


## Zazazu

> Hello Zazazu, 
> 
> I'm trying to find a solution on my pal ret: It's about Divine Shield for example, when he's active all of my spells stop casting, any idea?
> Same problem when Divine steed and Blessing of protection are active.


Becouse stack cast this spell?
*Important!
Set in WoW "Auto select self" option is on (Menu - Interface - Combat).* (c) first page

----------


## Tsanomy

Auto select self is already on, the problem is still here  :Frown:

----------


## Zazazu

> Auto select self is already on, the problem is still here


send me log, I cant diagnost trouble if not see whats happen

----------


## Tsanomy

[02:15:31.2134] CombatThread is Active:False [Set: False / Old: True]
[02:15:31.2119] [35395]	1	"Frappe du croisé"
[02:15:31.2119] [85256]	1	"Verdict du templier"
[02:15:31.2119] [155145]	1	"Torrent arcanique"
[02:15:31.2114] [184575]	1	"Lame de justice"
[02:15:31.2114] Casting log
[02:15:31.1770] Fight time: 00m:14s:827ms
[02:15:31.1725] Combat leave
[02:15:19.3282] +0,955s	Cast "Frappe du croisé" [35395] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 80,64%]	Key: None [ Bar1:2] Shift:Normal
[02:15:18.3181] +0,056s	Cast "Verdict du templier" [85256] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 82,06%]	Key: None [ Bar1:6] Shift:Normal
[02:15:18.1721] +0,690s	Cast "Torrent arcanique" [155145] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 82,06%]	Key: None [ Bar1:9] Shift:Normal
[02:15:17.0414] Cast "Lame de justice" [184575] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 82,82%]	Key: None [ Bar1:1] Shift:Normal
[02:15:16.3679] New target "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids" <97683473/115058700>	[Creature-0-3770-0-7854-92166-0000437E13] InPvP: False Reaction: Neutral [7] AutoAtacked: True Combat: 2,0000 Bound: 0,6000 Distance: 5,1839]	Creature-0-3770-0-7854-92166-0000437E13
[02:15:16.3479] Start new combat [Player.TargetGUID: Creature-0-3770-0-7854-92166-0000437E13, Attacked.GUID: Empty] InPvP: False [Auras: 106]
[02:15:07.0902] CombatThread is Active:True [Set: True / Old: False]
[02:13:46.6160] Rebase Me 1380484DFD0 from 0. PvP: False [Auras: 105]
[02:13:30.2127] Player is loading.



At [02:15:20] i'm using Divine Shield, then nothing happen because spells are not casting.. (But only when divine shield is active, rotation is working before and after this buff, then i lose 5sec of dps)

On my screen:
Starting fight = routine working
Using Divine Shield = routine stop using spells
Divine Shield disapear = routine is working like before using this spell

----------


## puffz420

Will you ever do a resto?

----------


## Zazazu

> On my screen:
> Starting fight = routine working
> Using Divine Shield = routine stop using spells
> Divine Shield disapear = routine is working like before using this spell


Fixed.




> Will you ever do a resto?


In few days i released heal routines.

----------


## sinbad20069

> [02:15:31.2134] CombatThread is Active:False [Set: False / Old: True]
> [02:15:31.2119] [35395]	1	"Frappe du croisé"
> [02:15:31.2119] [85256]	1	"Verdict du templier"
> [02:15:31.2119] [155145]	1	"Torrent arcanique"
> [02:15:31.2114] [184575]	1	"Lame de justice"
> [02:15:31.2114] Casting log
> [02:15:31.1770] Fight time: 00m:14s:827ms
> [02:15:31.1725] Combat leave
> [02:15:19.3282] +0,955s	Cast "Frappe du croisé" [35395] @ "Mannequin d’entraînement d’écumeur de raids"	[HP: 100,00% > 80,64%]	Key: None [ Bar1:2] Shift:Normal
> ...


I have the same issue too man especially when I enable burst mode on...I set all the important spells are in the action bar key 1. the rest are all in a diff key map ,2 ,3 etc. so everytime its trying to burst it switch to key 2 or 3 that's where I set the spell at and so the rotation stop. It start to work again if I roll back to key 1

----------


## Tsanomy

> Fixed.


Divine shield = working 
Blessing of protection = working 
Divine steed = not working

Thanks, right now pal ret routine is really impressive to use! If you can do the same for Divine steed it will be better  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bouncybear

Is this something I can get banned for using?

----------


## DragonfireEX402

> Is this something I can get banned for using?


Unfortunately yes. Blizzard has gone full NSA on players and any bot or hack you use will get your account nuked for at least six months.

----------


## Tolpan

> Fixed.
> 
> 
> In few days i released heal routines.


Cool, I am waiting eagerly for that!
Mistweaver is my favourite ;-)

----------


## warfur

hi pls update warrior fury low dps

----------


## Zazazu

> Cool, I am waiting eagerly for that!
> Mistweaver is my favourite ;-)


It's a difficult job but I'm gradually finishing some heal-classes. A lot of time is spent on optimizing routine.




> hi pls update warrior fury low dps


Check all spell is placing into bars, check hotkeys for change active bar, look into log any spell is stuck (if spell is stuck DPS is losing)

----------


## Zazazu

@everyone small update WoW.CA. If WoW.CA not display target delete file Virgo.dll for get new version

----------


## qqq23

Loving this, big thank you for creating and supporting it.
Just a quick thing, For affliction warlock there is a bit of an issue i think.

First, because it channels Drain Soul, it misses re applying dots, it would be good if it could interrupt it and re apply dots 1 second before they run out. Can lose a bit of dps right there.

Thanks

----------


## hackiscool

I love it, but I do not feel safer to use ... any recent ban report?

----------


## Leynd

The old mantra "nothing is safe" has never been truer. Any public bot is on Blizzard's radar at this point and will eventually see bans. That became very evident the moment they went after pixel bots.

If you cannot stomach a ban then do not bot. It is simply much more likely in this expansion than in any other.

----------


## hackiscool

> The old mantra "nothing is safe" has never been truer. Any public bot is on Blizzard's radar at this point and will eventually see bans. That became very evident the moment they went after pixel bots.
> 
> If you cannot stomach a ban then do not bot. It is simply much more likely in this expansion than in any other.


yes thanks Leynd....

----------


## hackiscool

You know any not public? but safe, even if it's paid for, send me by pm ...

----------


## shadowht

fury is not using whirlwind, can you please check it?
I see alot of whirlwind spam on the logs, but my char doesnt use it

edit. thanks to the guys on discord, the problem was a i had whirlwind on a mouse button, its working fine now  :Smile:

----------


## puffz420

How is the pally healing?

----------


## ninjabredman

new patch incoming!

keep up the amazing work mate

----------


## Zazazu

> How is the pally healing?


HolyPal have routine. I'm healing first 2 boss into Antorus normal and its not bad... with his equpment its do not bad healing... but need more info from HolyPals.




> new patch incoming!


Yep. I know about this  :Smile:  Tomorrow WoW.CA will be unavailable for use for a some time while i make update. I dont have US acc so US-users need waiting while EU servers is updated and i fix WoW.CA. When WoW.CA updated i write about this and WoW.CA automaticaly got update. (if the patch will be)

----------


## ninjabredman

> HolyPal have routine. I'm healing first 2 boss into Antorus normal and its not bad... with his equpment its do not bad healing... but need more info from HolyPals.
> 
> 
> Yep. I know about this  Tomorrow WoW.CA will be unavailable for use for a some time while i make update. I dont have US acc so US-users need waiting while EU servers is updated and i fix WoW.CA. When WoW.CA updated i write about this and WoW.CA automaticaly got update. (if the patch will be)


keep up the amazing work friend!

----------


## scatterfrog

Can't wait to see an update for the new wow build patch. Loving not to mash buttons.

----------


## Psholty

Thank you very much for your excellent work! We look forward to every update! New patch incoming.

----------


## Psholty

It would be nice to add a description of how to add to the rotation for example a trinket

----------


## alter5

update today?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ninjabredman

I read there's an emergency Friday 8hr maintenance coming up in around 17hrs likely another patch
No update for us for us until Sunday or Monday it would seem. US server for me too darn haha, actually have to play my class like a scrub this week D:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Psholty

I have already started to develop dependence, every 15 minutes I look at the site, I need at least some information about the progress of work!

----------


## spell19

any news? :confused:

----------


## warfur

game over ?

----------


## Zazazu

WoW.CA x64 released for 7.3.5 25881. Its *PRE RELEASE* for detect troubles. I know about casters troubles (casters/range dd works only melee and not detect is instant spell or need time to cast. ALL RANGE spell is not working and used only melee) and i work under this trouble. I think in few hours i publish normal release.

_This version is made so that you would not think that I'm not working on WoW.CA_

----------


## scatterfrog

Love the program.

----------


## qqq23

Using this with affliction warlock you lose 10-20% dmg.

mainly because you lose DOTs because something else is being casted

----------


## spell19

Hello
Please change rotation arms warrior


Cast Charge if you are out of range of your target.
Cast Colossus Smash if available and Shattered Defenses is not active.
Cast Warbreaker if Colossus Smash is absent from the target and Shattered Defenses is not active, and Mortal Strike is on cooldown.
Cast Bladestorm with the Tier 20 4-piece bonus and Battle Cry is active.*not actual now*
Cast Execute with Ayala's Stone Heart procs.
Cast Mortal Strike .
Cast Slam
Cast Bladestorm if out of Rage and nothing else available.

Bladestorm use only for aoe 4+ target or absolutely nothing to do

Arms Warrior DPS Rotation, Cooldowns, and Abilities (Legion 7.3.5) - World of Warcraft

----------


## malifaxis

Also noticed that arms routine gets bugged out alot trying to cast execute when the skill is not available. I am wearing Ayala's ring. I have to click auto assist off and back on to get it to work properly again.




> Hello
> Please change rotation arms warrior
> 
> 
> Cast Charge if you are out of range of your target.
> Cast Colossus Smash if available and Shattered Defenses is not active.
> Cast Warbreaker if Colossus Smash is absent from the target and Shattered Defenses is not active, and Mortal Strike is on cooldown.
> Cast Bladestorm with the Tier 20 4-piece bonus and Battle Cry is active.*not actual now*
> Cast Execute with Ayala's Stone Heart procs.
> ...

----------


## spell19

Interrupt spells also bugged .

----------


## Zazazu

*WoW.CA x64 released for 7.3.5 25881.* 
RangeDD and Casters bug is fixed.




> Hello
> Please change rotation arms warrior
> Bladestorm use only for aoe 4+ target or absolutely nothing to do


done.




> Interrupt spells also bugged .


Fixed

----------


## scatterfrog

Fantastic work, really love the program.

----------


## Zazazu

fix Locale detection. If WoW.CA not showing spells into self main window or items names not in y language delete folder Resources for recreate all resource correctly.

----------


## malifaxis

Please help fix arms rotation. Stuck casting execute when execute not available. Low dps

----------


## Naptownz

unable to register on your website the security check is unable to be seen.have tried multiple computers  :Frown:

----------


## malifaxis

Wow Updated  :Frown:

----------


## billgadov3k

Good afternoon. I play war, and my charge constantly works. tell me how to turn it off ????

----------


## Zazazu

*WoW.CA x64 support 7.3.5 25901*

----------


## Zazazu

> Please help fix arms rotation. Stuck casting execute when execute not available. Low dps


need log with this happen.




> Good afternoon. I play war, and my charge constantly works. tell me how to turn it off ????


for disable any spell wrap this spell in macro (and replace to macro spell into action bars)

----------


## spell19

top arms warrior
1.jpg
my arms warrior
2.jpg

Fervor of Battle talent useless
top arms not use slam
mortal strike low use(41 out of 56 possible casts. You kept it on cooldown 73.2% of the time. (>80.0% is recommended)

----------


## spell19

top arms warrior
http://www.fotolink.su/pic_b/3a8c159...2221ab183b.jpg
my arms warrior
http://www.fotolink.su/v.php?id=96d2...65bdcee0ffd920

Fervor of Battle talent useless
top arms not use slam
mortal strike low use(41 out of 56 possible casts. You kept it on cooldown 73.2% of the time. (>80.0% is recommended)

----------


## spell19

Arms Warrior DPS Easy Mode - World of Warcraft

Cast Colossus Smash if available and Shattered Defenses is not active.
Cast Warbreaker if Colossus Smash is absent from your target.
Cast Battle Cry if the Colossus Smash debuff is active on your target.
Cast Mortal Strike.
Cast Execute if your target is below 20%.
Cast Mortal Strike with Shattered Defenses active, or with 2 stacks of Executioner's Precision active.* not work on execute phase*
Cast Whirlwind Icon Whirlwind.

----------


## whatmod

hey on the demonhunter havoc profile all it does is fel rush and nothing else.

----------


## Toldorn

> hey on the demonhunter havoc profile all it does is fel rush and nothing else.



It's doing more than just fel rush for me - but yeah... I'd like a CR that didn't use Fel Rush at all. It's making me look like a proper spaz going all over the place!

----------


## whatmod

Nevermind I got it to work.* There are some issues with the*rotation though.* It should not cast fel rush or blade dance. It should only cast blade dance with 4 or more targets. All fury should be spent chaos strike.* other wise then that it is solid.* Could you remove the fel rush?

----------


## Toldorn

Anyone know how to delete 'Fel Rush' from the DH Rotation?

----------


## whatmod

new wow update just came out

----------


## Zazazu

*WoW.CA x64 support 7.3.5 25928*

----------


## ninjabredman

> *WoW.CA x64 support 7.3.5 25928*


getting cant validate user error
logged into forums no problem..


EDIT: works now  :Smile:

----------


## alinixa

Hello Zazazu  :Smile: 
For some reason it's not doing anything  :Frown:  Been trying different things but just cant seem to get it to work :/ Really would love to try this out!

----------


## ninjabredman

> Hello Zazazu 
> For some reason it's not doing anything  Been trying different things but just cant seem to get it to work :/ Really would love to try this out!


login to your wow
make sure you downloaded the correct program for your PC, 32bit or 64bit
open program as admin
attach button
it may ask you to login to the system, register an account if you have one
make sure auto assist option is on, similar colour to attached

if it doesnt work then copy paste the log for us to help you assess what you did wrong

works as intended right now, keep up the great work Zazazu

----------


## goldrush103

> *WoW.CA x64 support 7.3.5 25928*


does this fully support healing with out having to click individual people for it to cast its rotation?

----------


## Zazazu

> does this fully support healing with out having to click individual people for it to cast its rotation?


Y need select target to Heal. WoW.CA get oprimal spell for healing.

----------


## Aenaxx

new update

----------


## billgadov3k

Tell me, what rotation is the treatment for the druid and shaman?

and I want in the future to have a switch between raid treatment and dungeon treatment

----------


## ninjabredman

farout so sick of these patches

----------


## Zazazu

*WoW.CA x64 support 7.3.5 25937*

----------


## malifaxis

Needs update already

----------


## ninjabredman

> Needs update already


I was so happy at work today seeing Zazazu's post, came home and saw yours

ARGHHGHGHHH xD

----------


## Zazazu

*WoW.CA x64 support 7.3.5 25946*

New race is not supported, couse i cant login whith new character after lvl-up to 110. w8 while Blizz fix this

----------


## spell19

fury warrior not use CD(avatar,battle cry)

----------


## Bobbyblackd2000

Great work! Thank you!

----------


## Zazazu

*WoW.CA x64 support 7.3.5 25950*

----------


## malifaxis

wow update again

----------


## Zazazu

*WoW.CA x64 support 7.3.5 25961*

----------


## K0LL3G3

I really like your work!

But does this program has any reported bans?
Just interested  :Smile:

----------


## xqzmi

Since today I am getting an "Can't validate user error" and your registration website seems to be offline as well.

----------


## logansan01

> Since today I am getting an "Can't validate user error" and your registration website seems to be offline as well.


Same for me

----------


## xqzmi

> Since today I am getting an "Can't validate user error" and your registration website seems to be offline as well.


Seems to be working again.

----------


## Zazazu

> Seems to be working again.


ISP performed optimization work

----------


## ninjabredman

> ISP performed optimization work


Got hit with a cheeky patch overnight  :Frown: 

25996

----------


## Zazazu

*WoW.CA x64 support 7.3.5 25996*

----------


## Teryaki

> *WoW.CA x64 support 7.3.5 25996*


Thanks Zazazu! Been wanting to give more rep for your work but still need to spread around again. Rep coming when the site allows!

----------


## Slacker

How is dps with this bot? Competitive in raids?

----------


## Slemdorull

So where can we find the rotation files? I only see items.db etc.

----------


## pduke78

> So where can we find the rotation files? I only see items.db etc.


on the developer server

----------


## Slemdorull

Yup, found it in a module while runtime and invoked caller so got all the classes that I needed. The externals comes with .dbg symbols too for some strange reason :P

----------


## oldmanjahu

Just got banned till 8-24-2018 so be carefull

----------


## Teryaki

Just got banned as well. 182 days.

----------


## malifaxis

> Just got banned till 8-24-2018 so be carefull



Just got banned as well, 6 months. All I use is combat assist

----------


## ninjabredman

Damn i got hit too ugh......... end of an Era I was so close to the Spider Mount this time argh

----------


## Zazazu

*I'm very sorrow that you were banned. Banwave also hit my accounts. I was pleased that you used wow.ca, but unfortunately, now it is not safe.*

----------


## Teryaki

> *I'm very sorrow that you were banned. Banwave also hit my accounts. I was pleased that you used wow.ca, but unfortunately, now it is not safe.*


Its no problem, we all take the chance when we use third party programs. It was a good program while it lasted!

Just to add - you may want to remove the download link so others don't download and use since its detected, just until you get the detection figured out or not.

----------


## ninjabredman

> *I'm very sorrow that you were banned. Banwave also hit my accounts. I was pleased that you used wow.ca, but unfortunately, now it is not safe.*


Thanks for the great work to date  :Smile: 

sigh... only 2 months to go for my other banned account to get unlocked now..........

----------


## dehe

180 days ban :/

----------


## xqzmi

Oh, that's weird. I didn't get banned on any of my accounts. Well I'll stop using it for now. Can we expect an update or nah?

----------


## NSB9400

Yep got hit 2

----------


## Aenaxx

got a 18 month ban too

----------


## urabo

Got banned aswell. 180 days. Thanks for the program tough. It was a nice program, i do not regret it, have more accouns anyway that are safe. 
It was a pleasant experince, thanks to Zazazu.

----------


## DragonfireEX402

It's worth nothing that I was actually banned months ago. Not only did I use this program, I had also used Firehack as well as Waterhack not knowing that Blizzard has been killing botters on sight.

----------


## thekevinwow

still not get banned， im played in the CN legit server :Wink:

----------


## logansan01

> still not get banned， im played in the CN legit server


Same in the EU server  :Smile:

----------


## scatterfrog

6 month ban as well, i did enjoy the program, well worth the fun.

----------


## spell19

Any news ?

----------


## DragonfireEX402

I think this program may be gone for good.

It was indeed fun while it lasted.

----------


## scatterfrog

I remember the days when you could bot forever and hack, i hate button mashing! but love the game, guess its back to 1,2,3,4,5.

----------


## sinbad20069

I almost got ban lol. GM gives me a warning thou I told them what I was using :WoWCa" a few months back. I didn't realize they actually looking into it lol.....

----------


## soulo

Zazazu can you make this work with a private server? WoW Freakz - The Evolution of World of Warcraft

----------


## DragonfireEX402

> Zazazu can you make this work with a private server? WoW Freakz - The Evolution of World of Warcraft


I would actually love to see something like this implemented on a private server. PQR is out of the question for Warmane, after all.

----------


## fireblade14

Is there an update in the pipeline for the most recent WoW version? Since the bans I've upgraded my security towards running this program and so far it's been succesfull. I've not had any bans or warning or w/e so far so I'm fairly confident my security works. What I'm doing you may ask? I run the program as administrator (ofcourse) but WoW runs on a locked down local Windows account with just enough permissions to run the game. As far as I'm aware the WoW client cannot see anything beyond it's own user space.

Not sure how everyone else runs their bots or things but this could be a reason why I'm not affected? Anyway, I'm really hoping to see an updated version. If not, can someone point me to a reliable combat routines thing?

----------


## Psholty

> still not get banned， im played in the CN legit server


Same in RU server. Account not clean have perma bans.


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk

----------


## Psholty

> Same in RU server. Account not clean have perma bans.


Banned to 9.09.19

----------


## bedak

Damn you bliz ... i just wanted to go back in wow and have some fun with this ... lmao  :Frown:

----------


## 8080598

why i cant use it , cant validate user?

----------


## Psholty

> why i cant use it , cant validate user?


Registered on the site (first post this theme)


Отправлено с моего iPhone используя Tapatalk

----------


## DragonfireEX402

> why i cant use it , cant validate user?


Because botting is dead.

----------


## Psholty

Hello! Can you just update your excellent program to the latest version of the WoW? I was banned because of the request of another player, while switching to another account more cautiously I played on the version 735.26124 without any problems until recently, with 26124 it was possible to enter the game. The conclusion is caused solely by careless play and the project can be continued!

----------


## Wim77

HI can someone help me 
i used framework 4.7.1 didnt work , i deleted it and use now 4.5 but still i get a error when i want to start up 
Zie het einde van dit bericht voor meer informatie over het aanroepen 
van JIT-foutopsporing (Just In Time) in plaats van dit dialoogvenster.

************** Tekst van uitzondering **************
System.Exception: System.NotSupportedException: Er is een poging gedaan een assembly te laden vanuit een netwerklocatie. Hierdoor kan de assembly in een sandbox worden geplaatst in eerdere versies van .NET Framework. In deze versie van .NET Framework wordt CAS-beleid niet standaard ingeschakeld. Deze laadbewerking kan daarom gevaarlijk zijn. Als deze laadbewerking niet is bedoeld om de assembly in een sandbox te plaatsen, moet u de schakeloptie loadFromRemoteSources inschakelen. Zie <loadFromRemoteSources> Element voor meer informatie.
bij System.Reflection.RuntimeAssembly.nLoadFile(String path, Evidence evidence)
bij System.Reflection.Assembly.LoadFile(String path)
bij ReW.ReWForm.LoadMainForm(String ADllFileName, String AClassName)
bij ReW.ReWForm.LoadMainForm(String ADllFileName, String AClassName)
bij ReW.ReWForm.btnRun_Click(Object sender, EventArgs e)
bij ReW.ReWForm.SetFormMode(MyFormState AFormState)
bij ReW.ReWForm.set_MyFormDisplayMode(MyFormState value)
bij ReW.ReWForm.bwUpdate_RunWorkerCompleted(Object sender, RunWorkerCompletedEventArgs e)
bij System.ComponentModel.BackgroundWorker.OnRunWorkerCompleted(RunWorkerCompletedEv entArgs e)
bij System.ComponentModel.BackgroundWorker.AsyncOperationCompleted(Object arg)


************** Geladen assembly's **************
mscorlib
Assembly-versie: 4.0.0.0
Win32-versie: 4.7.3110.0 built by: NET472REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/Windows/Microsoft.NET/Framework/v4.0.30319/mscorlib.dll
----------------------------------------
ReW
Assembly-versie: 1.0.0.0
Win32-versie: 1.0.0.0
CodeBase: file:///G:/ReW/ReW.exe
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms
Assembly-versie: 4.0.0.0
Win32-versie: 4.7.3056.0 built by: NET472REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.dll
----------------------------------------
System
Assembly-versie: 4.0.0.0
Win32-versie: 4.7.3056.0 built by: NET472REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Drawing
Assembly-versie: 4.0.0.0
Win32-versie: 4.7.3056.0 built by: NET472REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Drawing/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Drawing.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Configuration
Assembly-versie: 4.0.0.0
Win32-versie: 4.7.3056.0 built by: NET472REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Configuration/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b03f5f7f11d50a3a/System.Configuration.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Core
Assembly-versie: 4.0.0.0
Win32-versie: 4.7.3110.0 built by: NET472REL1LAST_C
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Core/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Core.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Xml
Assembly-versie: 4.0.0.0
Win32-versie: 4.7.3056.0 built by: NET472REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Xml/v4.0_4.0.0.0__b77a5c561934e089/System.Xml.dll
----------------------------------------
mscorlib.resources
Assembly-versie: 4.0.0.0
Win32-versie: 4.7.3056.0 built by: NET472REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/mscorlib.resources/v4.0_4.0.0.0_nl_b77a5c561934e089/mscorlib.resources.dll
----------------------------------------
System.Windows.Forms.resources
Assembly-versie: 4.0.0.0
Win32-versie: 4.7.3056.0 built by: NET472REL1
CodeBase: file:///C:/WINDOWS/Microsoft.Net/assembly/GAC_MSIL/System.Windows.Forms.resources/v4.0_4.0.0.0_nl_b77a5c561934e089/System.Windows.Forms.resources.dll
----------------------------------------

************** JIT-foutopsporing **************
Als u JIT-foutopsporing wilt inschakelen, moet in het configuratiebestand voor deze
toepassing of computer (machine.config) de waarde
jitDebugging in het gedeelte system.windows.forms zijn ingesteld.
De toepassing moet ook zijn gecompileerd terwijl foutopsporing
was ingeschakeld.

Bijvoorbeeld:

<configuration>
<system.windows.forms jitDebugging="true" />
</configuration>

Wanneer JIT-foutopsporing is ingeschakeld, worden onverwerkte uitzonderingen
naar het JIT-foutopsporingsprogramma gestuurd dat op de computer is geregistreerd
en worden niet door dit dialoogvenster verwerkt.

----------


## Fot0k

I wish stuff like this supported 3.3.5  :Frown:

----------


## hardcorenozie

Does this work on 7.3.5 pservers?

----------


## Rybeos

Does this work on 7.1?

----------


## Voltagex22

Hello, is it possible to use this in private servers? (3.3.5 wow version)

----------


## Angler23

Very cool. Can't believe I'm just finding this

----------


## cumcherrypie

this still works?

----------


## ramzesbg

Is this currently working for WoW Freakz 7.2.5?

----------


## cumcherrypie

is this working for retail?

----------


## DragonfireEX402

> is this working for retail?


No. It got discontinued about a year ago because of Blizzard's God Tier anti cheat killing botting altogether.

----------


## KamKamurn

someone posted earlier a link to a spoiler list of the spoils of war set with 40 figures...can you please post the link again I cant find it thanks

----------

